# Knitting Tea Party 3rd to 5th June



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Good Morning, Good Afternoon, Good Evening.

It's coming up to 11pm in London, so it must be time for coffee in New Zealend, cocktails in New York and Afternoon Tea in California. It's been a lovely sunny day in London with a good breeze and I have a glass of port beside me.

Must be time for me to start this weekend's _Knitting Tea Party_ and invite everbody to chat about what they've been up to, what they're working on, the weather, food and all things entertaining.

This weekend it's the Catalan round of _MotoGP_. Over the years I've come to associate watching motorsports with my own version of Tex-Mex 'Boy-Food', the wet Spring followed by lots of warm sunshine means there's a bumper crop of stinging nettles in the woods near where I live and I love free food! On the menu for qualifying are my Nettle Quesadillas, an English take on a classic from the Americas.

Enjoy!
Dave

*Nettle Mexicana Quesadillas*
_Serves: 2_

_Ingredients:_
8 oz (225g) young nettle leaves, well-rinsed and drained but not dried 
4 oz (115g) Mexican Cheddar cheese (or your personal favourite), grated
olive oil
nutmeg
ground sea salt
4 flour tortillas

_Method:_
Warm a little oil in a large saucepan over a medium heat, add the rinsed nettles. Cover the pan and reduce heat, allow nettles to wilt down in the steam from water clinging to the leaves, about 4-5 minutes. Remove from heat and drain well.

Sprinkle half of the cheese over two tortillas, layer on all of the nettles and grate a little nutmeg over the top and a light grinding of sea salt, then sprinkle over the remaining cheese. Top each with another tortilla and press down gently.

Heat a nonstick frying pan over a medium heat, then cook each quesadilla for 2-3 minutes on each side until cheese melts and tortillas are crisp, pressing gently with spatula as they cook.

Cut each quesadilla into six wedges and serve with fresh tomato salsa.

_Note: You only need to wear rubber gloves to pick and wash the nettles, cooking takes away the sting._


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Evening Dave thought I'd just pop in before I go to bed. Had a busy day sitting in the garden knitting and watching the builders finish the roof on the extension - much more entertaining than tv. Nearly finished my second pair of socks, even managed to do the last one without having to refer to the tutorial. Going to join a local crochrt club on Monday to see if I can make sense of following crochet patterns. Have a good week end. Night night from Surrey.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Good Morning, Good Afternoon, Good Evening.
> 
> It's coming up to 11pm in London, so it must be time for coffee in New Zealend, cocktails in New York and Afternoon Tea in California. It's been a lovely sunny day in London with a good breeze and I have a glass of port beside me.
> 
> ...


Sounds good, Dave. Wonder if you could substitute spinach for the nettles? Do they have a mild flavor? I love steamed spinach and it cooks so fast. I have a book somewhere in the house all about gathering wild foods. Have you heard of someone named Ewell Gibbons or something like that? I'll try to find it over the weekend.

Our commissary is having a big seafood sale this weekend so I bought scallops and clams. The scallops are being baked for dinner tonight. Tomorrow I'll use some of the clams raw for clam chowder and steam the others for linguine with clam sauce, my husband's favorite. He always orders it when we go to our favorite Italian restaurant. The baked scallops will be accompanied by corn on the cob and fresh summer squash. Does it sound good?

I bought a huge amount of fresh blueberries the other day and decided I'd better make a blueberry pie tomorrow or they'll go to waste. As you can tell, my middle name is "food." I'm lucky I'm just slightly overweight! Ha!

Today was a "good" day. Found some cotton yarn at a clearance price to make bibs for my great grand due in December. Then bought a new book on knitting patterns that incorporate beads. Decided I'd better broaden my knitting skills to keep up with all the talented KPer's.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Evening Dave thought I'd just pop in before I go to bed. Had a busy day sitting in the garden knitting and watching the builders finish the roof on the extension - much more entertaining than tv. Nearly finished my second pair of socks, even managed to do the last one without having to refer to the tutorial. Going to join a local crochrt club on Monday to see if I can make sense of following crochet patterns. Have a good week end. Night night from Surrey.


Sounds great, it's always relaxing to watch others work! I haven't had time for much knitting, half-term duties took priority. So this week we've been to the tailor, shirt-maker and hatter to get kitted out for the Summer Season. We did fit a couple exhibitions in though.

I really must get round to learning how to crochet, it might be this Summer's project because I have a few things I want to do in mind.

Dave


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Good afternoon! I've just finished up work and have a busy weekend ahead--work tomorrow, then an invite out tomorrow night and a daughter's birthday on Sunday, so tonight I'm making a simple dinner of black bean salad, chicken breasts, and grains and then sitting down with the shawl I just started...or maybe the circular vest I want to do! It's been a hot day here, and we've had smoke from a wildfire (it's 200 miles away!) hanging over the area for the last couple of days...if this drought doesn't end soon, we may all have to move!

Nevertheless, I'd rate this a good day so far. I hope everyone is well & knitting on!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Hello DorisT

We love seafood too, mussels especially!

Blueberry pie is a favourite, unfortunately they got dubbed a 'super-food', became fashionable and the dark forces of _The Palaces of Hell_ ramped up the prices so they are now a luxury item sold in tiny 150g (5 oz) boxes at extortionate sums, too expensive to make jam with them!

You can use spinach for the Quesadillas, I prefer nettles because they have a good 'earthy' taste that can stand up to the chillis in the Mexicana cheese.

There are a couple of trendy chefs in London who specialise in foraged food, I've been collecting wild foods all my life, it's a good excuse for a walk.

Dave


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I grew up on a farm, where wild food was just a given--dandelion greens, "poke" greens, and nuts & berries all are wonderful! I don't care much for blueberries, but I have come home with buckets of wild blackberries many a summer. Home made jam is fantastic (and now I'm really getting hungry). When I grew up and moved away from my parents (with the garden, orchard, and wild food all over the place) and had to actually *pay* for that stuff, it sure was a rude awakening! 

Dave, have you a place where you could put a bush to grow your own blueberries? I used to have raspberry canes right on the side of my house. Gee, I miss those!


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I grew up on a farm, where wild food was just a given--dandelion greens, "poke" greens, and nuts & berries all are wonderful! I don't care much for blueberries, but I have come home with buckets of wild blackberries many a summer. Home made jam is fantastic (and now I'm really getting hungry). When I grew up and moved away from my parents (with the garden, orchard, and wild food all over the place) and had to actually *pay* for that stuff, it sure was a rude awakening!
> 
> Dave, have you a place where you could put a bush to grow your own blueberries? I used to have raspberry canes right on the side of my house. Gee, I miss those!


My daughter who lives in Chicago, makes the most of her postage stamp sized back yard. Among the flowers she has raspberries and tomatoes, lettuce and herbs in pots. She can't bear being without the herbs and brings them in for the winter. They even have a heater and a chiimenea so they can stay outside as long as possible.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I grew up on a farm, where wild food was just a given--dandelion greens, "poke" greens, and nuts & berries all are wonderful! I don't care much for blueberries, but I have come home with buckets of wild blackberries many a summer. Home made jam is fantastic (and now I'm really getting hungry). When I grew up and moved away from my parents (with the garden, orchard, and wild food all over the place) and had to actually *pay* for that stuff, it sure was a rude awakening!
> 
> Dave, have you a place where you could put a bush to grow your own blueberries? I used to have raspberry canes right on the side of my house. Gee, I miss those!


Blackberry and apple jam is one of my all-time favourites, the woods are full of them.

I used to grow lots of soft fruits, but my current gardener isn't fond of them. He trains the apples, pears and cherries very well, he's also very good with the veg, but the various currant bushes all faded, mysteriously. I've learned over the years, arguing with one's gardener is an utterly futile exercise!

Dave


----------



## ChocolatePom (Feb 25, 2011)

Good evening all. I do hope that everyone has had a good week. I missed out on most of last weeks tea party as hubby was over and when he was not using the computer he had us out to get food. I finished another dog sweater and didn't get photo as it was late getting mailed out. Yesterday I took Mom and we went to pick up bits and pieces for my June Secret Pal Swap and then got dinner. Now I have to get the box all ready to go for the mailing on 15th. One of my sisters is wanting a pair of mittens with a snowflake on the back of the hand. So, now have to find that old pattern. Haven't had my hands on it since the 1960s. Sure hope that I can remember where I put it. Oh, just thought about that...it is likely at my house so will have to make that trip across the state for a day. Wish me luck...


----------



## ChocolatePom (Feb 25, 2011)

Dave, Do you have a problem there in UK with a lack of bees?
I have noticed that we have that problem here in the states and so some of the honeys that I have always bought are getting harder to aquire. I was told by enviromental friend that it is in part due to lack of bees.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

ChocolatePom said:


> Dave, Do you have a problem there in UK with a lack of bees?
> I have noticed that we have that problem here in the states and so some of the honeys that I have always bought are getting harder to aquire. I was told by enviromental friend that it is in part due to lack of bees.


Yes, a very worrying parasitic mite that attacks bees in the larval stage has halved bee populations in many counties in the UK. Keepers had been successfully treating it for the past 15 or so years, but over time the mite has become immune and they're trying to find a new way of stopping it.

Dave


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

PBS did an amazing documentary on bees...I was terrified by it, honestly. Without bees, our food supply is in serious danger--one thing I remember is the show featured an area in China where all the trees have to be pollinated by hand because the bees vanished and have not come back. I hope the scientists find a way to help bring the populations back up. Between droughts and floods, we have enough crop troubles.


----------



## ChocolatePom (Feb 25, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> PBS did an amazing documentary on bees...I was terrified by it, honestly. Without bees, our food supply is in serious danger--one thing I remember is the show featured an area in China where all the trees have to be pollinated by hand because the bees vanished and have not come back. I hope the scientists find a way to help bring the populations back up. Between droughts and floods, we have enough crop troubles.


This is so true. We cannot afford to loose the bees. I am highly allergic to bee stings , but, I love honey. And I worry that Global Warming has some further effects on them.


----------



## GrandmaD2012 (Mar 8, 2011)

It's just 8 o'clock here in Michigan; have just finished dinner and cleaned up the kitchen. (Fried Chicken, cole slaw, rolls.)Our 9 year old grandson is playing baseball this year, so we stay busy getting to the games.This week we bought a bicycle so we can go riding with him when he spends the weekend with us. Earlier today I helped my husband cover the strawberries with netting to keep the birds from getting more of them than we pick. We have had more than our share of rain this spring; all of the rivers are over full and the farmers are very late getting the fields planted.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> PBS did an amazing documentary on bees...I was terrified by it, honestly. Without bees, our food supply is in serious danger--one thing I remember is the show featured an area in China where all the trees have to be pollinated by hand because the bees vanished and have not come back. I hope the scientists find a way to help bring the populations back up. Between droughts and floods, we have enough crop troubles.


It's very worrying, particularly for farmers and fruit growers. I've noticed very few so far this year, but I'm waging war on moths in the house which are seemingly unaffected by camphor or sandalwood!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I grew up on a farm, where wild food was just a given--dandelion greens, "poke" greens, and nuts & berries all are wonderful! I don't care much for blueberries, but I have come home with buckets of wild blackberries many a summer. Home made jam is fantastic (and now I'm really getting hungry). When I grew up and moved away from my parents (with the garden, orchard, and wild food all over the place) and had to actually *pay* for that stuff, it sure was a rude awakening!
> 
> Dave, have you a place where you could put a bush to grow your own blueberries? I used to have raspberry canes right on the side of my house. Gee, I miss those!


Do children ever appreciate the things they have _when_ they have them? I certainly didn't!
My grandmother's back yard was an oddity in that part of Brooklyn. My grandfather had grown up in a farming area of Puerto Rico, and he was the one who planted the yard. In it there were: two peach trees - one clingstone and one freestone; raspberry bushes that nearly overran the back half of the yard; a gooseberry bush; a bush with another kind of berry - red - I think my grandmother said it was currrent; and there were hollyhocks, irises, and red roses. Today I wish I could have even a few of those edible plants in my yard! But is faces north-east = nearly sunless.  Even my hollyhocks look anemic from too little sun! Mint is about all the edibles I can get to grow, and we won't eat it since the street is such a busy one.

Back to my knitting!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Rocket grows well in shade as do radishes and beetroot and nasturtiums grow anywhere, they look pretty and taste good in salads too.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

DorisT said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > Good Morning, Good Afternoon, Good Evening.
> ...


Ewell Gibbons was the very famous writer, from this area. I think the biggest book was Stalking the wild asparagus, but I was surprised when I looked that there were not a lot of his books available on the used market. I did not check to see what might be in print. We had a wonderful organic farm and store but that has gone, just when this kind of thing was really in demand.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

We only gardened organically--I won't even use chemical air freshener or bug spray around the place. And Jessica-Jean, I did appreciate it: I had to work to make it grow, so it was my reward!  I think that the Gibbons books had some sort of controversy and that caused a drop off in his popularity, but he did have a lot of good things in his writing. I learned as a kid about a lot of those foods. Kids nowadays don't even know milk comes from cows, I sometimes think!


----------



## KiSu719 (Feb 25, 2011)

Good evening everyone. I missed most of last week's tea party. I had a picnic at my son's farm on Sunday and a picnic at my brother's on Monday. Good food at both. We finally got some sunshine and tied a record high. Take care, everyone, Donna


----------



## ChocolatePom (Feb 25, 2011)

I actually have favorite cows. Although they are not mine, I just love the milk and cream from the lovely soft brown Jersey Cow. It has the high butterfat that makes my tummy happy as well as my taste buds. Since I LOVE ice cream, this is just my delight.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> > PBS did an amazing documentary on bees...I was terrified by it, honestly. Without bees, our food supply is in serious danger--one thing I remember is the show featured an area in China where all the trees have to be pollinated by hand because the bees vanished and have not come back. I hope the scientists find a way to help bring the populations back up. Between droughts and floods, we have enough crop troubles.
> ...


I hope your moths are not the kind that eat wool!

:thumbdown:


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

Evening all! I missed a lot of last week's party due to the Renaissance Faire. It is all done and now I have some weekends back and look forward to all the discussion here.

Since it is getting warm out, I'll have to dig out my recipe for Key Lime Cheesecake Bars. Those are so refreshing and worth juicing all those tiny little key limes. 

Still working on the scarf that Randy decided was too masculine for me - he asked to have it extended from 60" to 70". No problem. As long as he doesn't want me to make him a Tom Baker 12 foot long scarf, we're good. 

I'm just waiting for him to get home with a pepperoni pizza.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

ChocolatePom said:


> I actually have favorite cows. Although they are not mine, I just love the milk and cream from the lovely soft brown Jersey Cow. It has the high butterfat that makes my tummy happy as well as my taste buds. Since I LOVE ice cream, this is just my delight.


When I was a kid and lived in the country, we had a cow named Bessie who was half Jersey and half Guernsey. She was so pretty and gentle, too. She gave 20 quarts of milk a day and it was rich. When my brother joined the Navy, I had to learn to milk her. Poor cow! My Mom made lots of custards and we had our own butter. I used to sit with the little butter churn and turn those paddles while I would much rather have been playing with my friends.


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

good evening everyone,hope all had a good week.I am almost finished with a purse from the baglady's pattern its turning out real pretty.Chocolate pom,I remember heavy cream from a Jersey named "Buttercup" it was so good in my morning coffee,some liked it with homemade biscuits but its better with fresh strawberries yum.Wild berries and plums for jams and jellies those were the days.Glenda


----------



## ChocolatePom (Feb 25, 2011)

DorisT said:


> ChocolatePom said:
> 
> 
> > I actually have favorite cows. Although they are not mine, I just love the milk and cream from the lovely soft brown Jersey Cow. It has the high butterfat that makes my tummy happy as well as my taste buds. Since I LOVE ice cream, this is just my delight.
> ...


Ah...but look at the experience that you had. And you can tell of the milking adventures to the grandkids. Also, it made your hands and wrists stronger, didn't it? So, you gained so much more than cream and milk.


----------



## ChocolatePom (Feb 25, 2011)

Maelinde said:


> Evening all! I missed a lot of last week's party due to the Renaissance Faire. It is all done and now I have some weekends back and look forward to all the discussion here.
> 
> Since it is getting warm out, I'll have to dig out my recipe for Key Lime Cheesecake Bars. Those are so refreshing and worth juicing all those tiny little key limes.
> 
> ...


Yum.... I'd be right over , except that I live too far away. Think of me when you eat that first bite.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Hi everone just got back from The Farmers Kitchen,fish night in Wis. I did it I am so happy after 10 plus times ripping out my shawlette(my own design) I am 1/4 done and it is working. So dry here and in the 90's.Will have to water garden tomorrow. I have two little yet, old fashion Brandywine tomatoes. Sat. son visiting and Sunday is Grandsons graduation. I want to get some baking done inbetween. I thought I heard they had some thing to cure honey bees problem .


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

ChocolatePom said:


> ...it made your hands and wrists stronger, didn't it?...


So, does that result in less aching of wrists and hands from too many hours of knitting/crocheting later on in life??


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> ChocolatePom said:
> 
> 
> > ...it made your hands and wrists stronger, didn't it?...
> ...


It might! I have very few aches and pains in my hands and wrists. Ha! Can't say that about the rest of my body, though.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Rocket grows well in shade as do radishes and beetroot and nasturtiums grow anywhere, they look pretty and taste good in salads too.


Dave, I remember once you mentioned using flowers in salads. Have you ever made candied violets? I have lots and lots of wild violets growing in my yard, along the hedge that divides us from our neighbor's yard and now in one of my flower beds. They're spreading like wildfire and I love them! Each Spring I say I'm going to candy some for decorations on cupcakes or other desserts, but before I know it, they're gone.


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

Here is the recipe for the Key Lime Cheesecake Bars. One of our favorites this time of year. Goes well with a glass of Lime-Ade or Lemonade. 

Key Lime Bars

36 Bars

INGREDIENTS:
1 ½ Cups graham cracker crumbs (20 squares)
1/3 Cup Butter, melted
3 Tbs Sugar
1 8oz package cream cheese, softened
1 can (14 oz) Sweetened, condensed milk
¼ Cup Key Lime juice or regular lime juice
1 Tbs grated lime peel
Additional lime peel if desired

METHOD:
Heat oven to 350 F. Grease bottom and sides of square pan  9 X 9 X 2 inches, with shortening. Mix cracker crumbs, butter, and sugar thoroughly with fork. Press evenly in pan. Refrigerate while preparing cream cheese mixture.

Beat cream cheese in small bowl with electric mixer on medium speed until light and fluffy. Gradually beat in condensed milk until smooth. Beat in lime juice and peel. Spread in layer over pan.

Bake about 35 minutes or until center is set. Cool 30 minutes. Cover loosely and refrigerate at least 3 hours until chilled. For bars, cut into 6 rows by 6 rows. Garnish with additional lime peel. Store covered in refrigerator.

Food exchange - ½ starch; ½ fruit; 1 fat

1 Bar: calories 110
Fiber 0g, Fat 6g (saturated 3g), Cholesterol 15mg
Sodium 70mg, Protein 2g, Carbohydrate 12g


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Just reread your post, Dave, and realized you had just mentioned using flowers in salads. The post I was referring to was at an earlier tea party.

I spelled Ewell Gibbons' name wrong. It should be Euell. The book I mentioned having is, "Stalking the Wild Asparagus." See if your library has it. You may find more wild edibles in your "backyard." When I googled for info on him, I found an entry in Wikipedia, plus the book I referred to is available at Amazon.com for about $12.00.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Maelinde said:


> Here is the recipe for the Key Lime Cheesecake Bars. One of our favorites this time of year. Goes well with a glass of Lime-Ade or Lemonade.
> 
> Key Lime Bars
> 
> ...


My mouth is watering already! Too bad I bought a bag of lemons this week instead of limes. Would they work?


----------



## askem1728 (Mar 28, 2011)

good evening, morning or afternoon all. thanks Dave for hosting once again. Sorlenna your mention of raspberries growing in your yard when growing up. made me miss going to my grandparents house in the summer. they only had 2 bushes if memory serves possibly 4 in there back yard. yet it was fun going to Nana and Grandpa's in the summer even if it may only have been for 2 weeks till i got a little older and then got to stay at my aunt and uncles for the whole summer (being July and August here in Canada). unfortunately now all i have are memories. good ones though


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

here in the south, we also picked the Polk salad and dad and i used to go forage after a rain for Morrel mushrooms, man talk about good. as a kid we had a jersey cow and when dad went deer hunting, i was to milk the cow, poor, poor cow. i was so terrible.
it was a very humid ninty-five here today, we got spoiled to the cool weather we kept having, where you could raise the windows and the breeze kept us so comfy. 
i have a large yard on the south side of our home and i have in the center of it a naturalizedflower bed, i have huge pots of dill, cilantro, basil, chives, i love fresh herbs. i usually raise our tomatoes as we love to eat them, also me and hubby can tomatoes for salsa, soups, whatever. i also like to can dill and bread and butter pickles. i think as high as groceries are getting, we need to get back to being a bit more self sufficant. 
all are in bed here and this is my fav time of day, quiet and good movies on and i work on my dish cloths out of my bargain cotton yarn. everyone have fun this wkend and enjoy the tea party.


----------



## itzzbarb (May 21, 2011)

Hi everyone. I am new, thought I would drop in before turning the computer off. It is almost 10 pm here in Texas. I cooked alot today, some for the freezer. I made meatloaf and tomato sauce, oatmeal batter bread, peach cobbler, and a batch of crepes. I pooped out before I made granola so that will wait till another day. Tonight I have been getting started on the first garment I have made in almost 20 years, the Drifting Dreams Jacket. I had everything worked out, cast on, and worked the first 4 rows, which makes up the pattern, and decided it was too big, so unraveled and have cast on fewer stitches. Yeah, I made a swatch. LOL Have fun, will catch up with you later.

Barb


----------



## Christine Dix (Jan 31, 2011)

I'm sitting here watching the Yankees play & starting a hooded baby blanket that I may try to make into a baby wrap. 
My foster son just said "I can't wait for them (yanks) to be back on the east coast" me neither, 10PM games are too late, if it were up to me, I'd be on my bed, watching NCIS & knitting away  but he hates watching alone.....


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

Oh Christine, I'm with you. Can't wait til they get back to the east coast. I'm too old to be up this late.
Hope they get it together tonight.
Linda


Christine Dix said:


> I'm sitting here watching the Yankees play & starting a hooded baby blanket that I may try to make into a baby wrap.
> My foster son just said "I can't wait for them (yanks) to be back on the east coast" me neither, 10PM games are too late, if it were up to me, I'd be on my bed, watching NCIS & knitting away  but he hates watching alone.....


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

Hi Dave,
Thanks for the invite.
I'm bringing some rice pudding. From Nana's recipt. 
See ya soon,
Linda


----------



## Teeple (Feb 5, 2011)

I thought i would drop in and say Hello. Just go home from our X-mas in June. The weather was so bad that we kept canceling it. Had wonderful time and great food and gift exchange. We meet every Tuesday from 6-8.30pm a sewing group. Thursday attend knitting group 1-3pm . Remember staying at my grandparents for 1 week each summer loved to help pick the peas grandma said i ate more than i picked, and her strawberry and rhubarb pies were out of this world. Great memories. Have a great evening or should say night as it is 11:30 here.

Mary


----------



## Sutallee Stitcher (Apr 2, 2011)

When my step son was young we were husking corn for dinner when he asked me why the grocery store wraped the corn in all that stuff.


----------



## askem1728 (Mar 28, 2011)

LEE1313 said:


> Hi Dave,
> Thanks for the invite.
> I'm bringing some rice pudding. From Nana's recipt.
> See ya soon,
> Linda


i love rice pudding. could you please pleas pleeeeeeaaase share :-D thanks
night all it is 12:30 or so in the morning here and hubby wants the living room tv plus tomorrow will be a busy day with little one.


----------



## granny1 (Feb 14, 2011)

I haven't had any good rice pudding in years. In fact, I haven't had any rice pudding in years!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

DorisT said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > Rocket grows well in shade as do radishes and beetroot and nasturtiums grow anywhere, they look pretty and taste good in salads too.
> ...


I've not candied violets myself, but I can remember one of my nannies doing it. She was brill and taught me how to make jams and jellies and also how to make toffee and honeycomb. I tend to use flowers raw in salads or scatter rose petals over desserts.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

DorisT said:


> Just reread your post, Dave, and realized you had just mentioned using flowers in salads. The post I was referring to was at an earlier tea party.
> 
> I spelled Ewell Gibbons' name wrong. It should be Euell. The book I mentioned having is, "Stalking the Wild Asparagus." See if your library has it. You may find more wild edibles in your "backyard." When I googled for info on him, I found an entry in Wikipedia, plus the book I referred to is available at Amazon.com for about $12.00.


Thanks for the references, I'll be in the library on Monday.

Dave


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

would you share your recipe for oatmeal batter bread?

sam


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Maelinde said:


> Evening all! I missed a lot of last week's party due to the Renaissance Faire. It is all done and now I have some weekends back and look forward to all the discussion here.
> 
> Since it is getting warm out, I'll have to dig out my recipe for Key Lime Cheesecake Bars. Those are so refreshing and worth juicing all those tiny little key limes.
> 
> ...


Funny you should mention Tom Baker's scarf, I saw the real thing this week at the _Doctor Who Experience_. It is a fantastic show and well worth a visit. Yes, the Tardis really is bigger on the inside!

Dave


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

DorisT said:


> My mouth is watering already! Too bad I bought a bag of lemons this week instead of limes. Would they work?


Absolutely, Doris! We've substituted lemons as well as oranges. Any citrus fruit would work with good results. I've had friends who tried the recipe with pineapple juice and it turned out nicely.

My hubby saw me posting this and he got all excited thinking I was going to make these over the weekend. I think I know what I'll be doing now. <grin>

This recipe works well for those on the Diabetes Exchange plan, too. I'm a type 2 and have never had a problem with the bars.


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Funny you should mention Tom Baker's scarf, I saw the real thing this week at the _Doctor Who Experience_. It is a fantastic show and well worth a visit. Yes, the Tardis really is bigger on the inside!
> 
> Dave


I am so envious of you, Dave!!!! Did you see the Tardis our Sci-Fi club built? We found out that it really does fly when the wind picks up. :lol: 
http://www.wheresthetardis.com/entry/100407

Randy was part of the 4 person building crew in charge of the light. It actually pulsates. He's an electronics and computer geek for certain. 

I'll bet you had a grand time at the Doctor Who Experience. Probably just the thing to get me out to visit the UK. I really do want to see it. 

I'm loving the new season of Doctor Who. We saw "The Rebel Flesh" most recently and we're eagerly anticipating the sequel. I might be watching it from behind the couch this time 'round.


----------



## Lisa crafts 62 (Jan 23, 2011)

It's 3:15 am here in Michigan. We spent some time yesterday buying flowers to plant & 4 Tomatoes too. I made homemade potato salad for the 2nd time in my life on Monday & it turned out really well. I am still working on the baby afghan on the knitting board & the practice stitch squares afghan.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

thanks Fire ball Dave for posting the picture of Tom Bakers scarf. You just made my night! I have always wanted to knit one.I also agree with you about the price of blueberries here in Aus they are very expensive so I planted my own blueberrie bush in a pot, not many berries yet but the ones I have grown are worth it.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning everyone. I was up early today as the scaffolders are taking the scaffolding down from the new extension. That means most of the outside work is finished. It's looking great. Next week they start with all the inside stuff. I've just had my breakfast. Dave talking of blackberry and apple jam reminded me that I've got some elderberry jam in the store room, perhaps I'll have that for breakfast tomorrow. It's one of my favourites. It's a bit cloudy in Surrey this morning, but quite warm. Sitting in the sun all day yesterday made my freckles come out, no double my grandson will want to play join the dots when I see him tomorrow. Got to start moving furniture today to clear a space for the plasterer to start work. At the moment the only room that isn't a complete jumble is my kitchen and I intend to keep it that way. Have a good week end everyone and I'll catch you all later on. PurpleV


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > FireballDave said:
> ...


I make candied violets. They are lovely. My grandson would eat them like sweets given half the chance.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Maelinde said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > Funny you should mention Tom Baker's scarf, I saw the real thing this week at the _Doctor Who Experience_. It is a fantastic show and well worth a visit. Yes, the Tardis really is bigger on the inside!
> ...


Building a Tardis looks like great fun and they did a great job!

The _Dr Who Experience_ is fantastic, brilliant and any other superlative you can think of. 'Auntie' at her best, putting on a show with full BBC production values, with a specially recorded adventure that takes you from the library into the Tardis and the real console room! There's also a 3-D section with the _Pandorica_ and those Weeping Angels are seriously scary when they look like they're only six inches away from you. Details for anyone interested are at:

http://www.doctorwhoexperience.com/

If you love Dr Who, it is quite simply amazing and magical and Matt Smith is definitely the best ever!

Dave


----------



## itzzbarb (May 21, 2011)

thewren said:


> would you share your recipe for oatmeal batter bread?
> 
> sam


Sure Sam....here goes....

Oatmeal Batter Bread
3/4 C. warm, not hot, milk
1/4 C. sugar
1 pkg. dry yeast
1egg
1/4 C. oil
1/2 tsp. salt
2 C. flour
1/2 C. oatmeal

Mix yeast, sugar and liquid. Let stand a few minutes. Add dry ingredients. Pour into greased 9" square pan. Let rise until double. Bake at 375 until browned. Brush with melted butter.


----------



## joannem602 (Feb 7, 2011)

Good Morning! It is 5:33am. I got up an hour early today because I am not going to soup kitchen. I am staying home and running my garage sale/moving sale 8-5 today and tomorrow. The boys were over last night and hauled some heavy stuff down from the attic for me, but I didn't feel much like working last night. I do my best work in the morning. So, in between customers I plan to weed and deadhead the front garden, knit and crochet. I am working on a Pink Ribbon Illusion Scarf, and the middle part is TEDIOUS - no pattern. I will force myself to do a certain amount of rows. Then there's my log cabin (crocheted) quilt. No boredom with 7 colors and 3 stitch patterns. P.S. I looked at an adorable bungalow with a big backyard the other day. Cross your fingers that I get it!


----------



## fibrefriend (May 27, 2011)

Here in Australia we are trying to protect our bees. Distance is sometimes an advantage! I have spent Saturday both in the garden, preparing things for Winter and finishing off a knitted coat for one of my dogs. Somewhere in between I did the housework. The day here has been stunning. Very cold overnight (0 degrees C) but the day turned sunny and rose to 19 degrees C. Light winds and beautiful blue skies. We thought about having a BBQ for tea, but it has become cold very quickly. Instead we are watching AFL (Aussie Rules footy) and I'm knitting another doggie coat for my second dog. Can't get better than that, with a red wine on the side table!


----------



## vonnie (May 16, 2011)

Missed the tea party, but on my after breakfast visit, I noticed a mention of candied violets. Here is my method.

Wash flower heads gently and allow to dry.
Paint each flower with egg white. (It needs to be well beaten).
Sprinkle with sugar and leave on a bed of sugar to dry off.
Store in an airtight jar in a dark place.
DELICIOUS!


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> I make candied violets. They are lovely. My grandson would eat them like sweets given half the chance.


I'd love a recipe on how to make candied violets as well as any other edible flower. My favorite edible flower is the rose. Even my youngest cat, Tatiana, loves to smell the rose with me and then she eats each petal one by one. It is so cute. We make sure that they're washed off very well in case there might be pesticides on them. The greenery (stems, leaves, etc) make her ill, so we're careful about that.

It is 5am here in Texas, and I'm almost ready to head towards bed to knit for a couple more hours before going to sleep.

I love how we share interesting recipes on this forum. So many I want to try very soon.


----------



## dalli (Apr 4, 2011)

Hi, 8.l5pm. in New South Wales, day has been cloudy and dull so inside work for the day, made rhubarb and apple and pear crumble for MOTH he was playing golf. Then a kind neighbour arrived with a present of two balls of Elicia yarn for me. this yarn can only be bought at one chain of haberdashery stores and the closest one is 200km away so was very happy, actually have about half an hour to go and will have finished one scarf. Have a good weekend love the recipes Dalli


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

So cool! I was just watching a rerun of "Flesh and Stone" and when you mentioned the Weeping Angels, I cringed. Those things terrify me!

Thank you for the kind words on our Tardis. I will pass them along to our building crew, as well as our club. We all took great pride in it.

When Tennant was the 10th doc, just after seeing the episode "Blink", we drove to Randy's parent's house near Temple, TX. We go through a lot of rural eensy "you blink, you miss it" kind of towns. One had a cemetery with 3 weeping angels and I grabbed Randy's arm and just pointed with my other one. He had to pull over. 

How much longer will the Doctor Who Experience be running over there? Any chance it might get to the USA?

At our club's Halloween Party last year, our theme was "Broken Time Machine" and that is when the Tardis building started. We had several Doctors, a couple of Dalek Girls (really cute, too), The Master, and I think one or two companions but I can't remember. We went SteamPunk. Randy will be doing a Colin Baker outfit and he wants me to be his companion Peri. It might work. I'd rather do something more interesting like Miss Hartigan, the Cyber King from "The Next Doctor". My sewing skills are up to par on a dress like that. 



FireballDave said:


> Funny you should mention Tom Baker's scarf, I saw the real thing this week at the _Doctor Who Experience_. It is a fantastic show and well worth a visit. Yes, the Tardis really is bigger on the inside!
> 
> Dave


Building a Tardis looks like great fun and they did a great job!

The _Dr Who Experience_ is fantastic, brilliant and any other superlative you can think of. 'Auntie' at her best, putting on a show with full BBC production values, with a specially recorded adventure that takes you from the library into the Tardis and the real console room! There's also a 3-D section with the _Pandorica_ and those Weeping Angels are seriously scary when they look like they're only six inches away from you. Details for anyone interested are at:

http://www.doctorwhoexperience.com/

If you love Dr Who, it is quite simply amazing and magical and Matt Smith is definitely the best ever!

Dave[/quote]


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Good morning everyone. It is over cast here today. I get up early so I can sit & read all the new posts and watch the humming birds outside my computer window. Roxy (my herford cow), isn't very happy this morning. We moved her & Fred Fred burger (her calf) to a smaller pasture last night. She is protesting. When I was growing up we helped in the garden. It was just part of what we did. I was lucky enough to have a mom that taught me how to cook, knit. sew crochet, embroider, can the veggies that came from our garden. I have passed that on to 5 of my 7 children. I can't tell you how many times my DIL have thanked me for teaching my sons. I also taught two of my boys to crochet, (they didn't like knitting). The older 4 of my children have thanked me many times for teaching them. My grand children now come to our farm to see the animals. They all know where the food comes from. It comes from nana's as my youngest grandson says.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

These week-end teas are so much fun....it's about 5:30 am here in the Chicago area and the day is going to be gorgeous. It's been a heartbreaking week - our son-in-law who is in chemo for stage 4 colon cancer (he's only 33) ended up being hospitalized due to an infection....cause for lots of worry. My DH and I looked after our grandson even more than usual---he's such a chatter box these days and is developing his negotiating skills with "how about?""" questions like how about nap time being later? Pretty smart for a 2 year old.

Your posts have me wanting to do some baking and all the talk of fresh berries and Jersey cow cream remind me of my days on the farm in Iowa. My family raised grand champion Jerseys and we showed them at the local and State fairs. Still go to the State Fair in Springfield, IL where I can get some fresh Jersey cream, cheese and butter. Dave, have to try your recipe only with spinach or other greens...wouldn't trust anything I found growing wild here. 

This is the big garage sale weekend -- I plan to forage for yarn, pattern books, etc. Those of you wanting to learn how to crochet----I think you'll find it easier than knitting...I know I do, but that's why I like knitting better...it's more complicated and interesting.

Enjoy your weekend, everyone.


----------



## SHCooper (May 8, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Good afternoon! I've just finished up work and have a busy weekend ahead--work tomorrow, then an invite out tomorrow night and a daughter's birthday on Sunday, so tonight I'm making a simple dinner of black bean salad, chicken breasts, and grains and then sitting down with the shawl I just started...or maybe the circular vest I want to do! It's been a hot day here, and we've had smoke from a wildfire (it's 200 miles away!) hanging over the area for the last couple of days...if this drought doesn't end soon, we may all have to move!
> 
> Nevertheless, I'd rate this a good day so far. I hope everyone is well & knitting on!


Central PA is finally through the rain. We have a creek bed that is normally dry but it's been flowing the past few weeks. I am tired of checking to be sure the sump pump is working . . . we have had our furnace flooded several times this spring because something went wrong with the sump pump. This morning is cool, dry and sunny!

I have several projects started, including my first ever hat. I am using the magic loop method for a beanie that, if it turns out as hoped, will be part of a hat/scarf set for a resident at a personal care home for veterans. Our prayer shawl ministry at church decided that we would make sets for each of the 19 residents for Christmas.

Think I'll go heat some water for morning tea. Have a great weekend everybody!


----------



## fibrefriend (May 27, 2011)

dalli said:


> Hi, 8.l5pm. in New South Wales, day has been cloudy and dull so inside work for the day, made rhubarb and apple and pear crumble for MOTH he was playing golf. Then a kind neighbour arrived with a present of two balls of Elicia yarn for me. this yarn can only be bought at one chain of haberdashery stores and the closest one is 200km away so was very happy, actually have about half an hour to go and will have finished one scarf. Have a good weekend love the recipes Dalli


Dalli, great minds think alike. I have been making rhubarb and apple pies today. I have a beautiful garden full of fruit trees and vegies, as well as a gorgeous cottage garden. It is so satisfying to cook your own homegrown produce. Only problem at the moment is that my bulbs all think it's spring. I have renunculis and lillies already blooming. What's happening with the weather?


----------



## MoMo (Apr 28, 2011)

What a lovely idea.... a Tea Party! Now it is early morning in MAdison NJ, already had my tea for the day, and have a second load ( curtains) in the lauhdry! The plan WAS to wash the screens behind those curtains, but it looks like rain, and besides, now I have hit "knitting mode"...never a good sign so early in the day!! at least as long as there are other things to be accomplished! I will t-r-y to do things until noon, then wimp out, and pull out the needles... I just received a package from the Patternworks challenege for November, and need to sit down and plan my project!!! THanks for the morning "upper"! MAureen


----------



## Geoffrey (Apr 13, 2011)

Hi Dave,
Just had guests for dinner and were talking about Surrey and how lovely it is in the spring/summer. We stay in Guildford when we travel. Looks as though the sun is shining for you already so here's hoping you have a good summer coming up.
Cheers from "cold" Melbourne, Australia 5deg.c. not cold for you over there! Geoffrey (Elaine)


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Maelinde said:


> So cool! I was just watching a rerun of "Flesh and Stone" and when you mentioned the Weeping Angels, I cringed. Those things terrify me!
> 
> Thank you for the kind words on our Tardis. I will pass them along to our building crew, as well as our club. We all took great pride in it.
> 
> ...


They are currently booking through to 4th September, beyond then I'm afraid I don't know.

Colin Baker's suit was on display, it won't be easy to recreate because it's a very complex design.

I'm more into Christopher Ecclestone's style, I've been wearing over-sized battered leather jackets all my life!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Geoffrey said:


> Hi Dave,
> Just had guests for dinner and were talking about Surrey and how lovely it is in the spring/summer. We stay in Guildford when we travel. Looks as though the sun is shining for you already so here's hoping you have a good summer coming up.
> Cheers from "cold" Melbourne, Australia 5deg.c. not cold for you over there! Geoffrey (Elaine)


It's been lovely this week with sunshine and a good breeze. A bit cooler to-day but it's bright with broken cloud on the Kent/Surrey border.

It's nice if there's a breeze, London's geography means it can be unbearable when it's hot with a weather inversion, I avoid the City on those days!

Dave


----------



## perlie24 (Feb 5, 2011)

Hello everyone!!! 
I just read an article about 'random act of kindness' and just thought how one could practice this even with something we have knitted or crocheted.
How about making someone feel special today (or any other day) by giving them one of our knitted/crocheted project???
The joy you may bring to that person will be priceless to you.


----------



## CrochetQueen (Apr 19, 2011)

The way I read it, I thought it said grated olive oil, so I went to google and typed in "How to grate olive oil" and then I went back here and they were 2 seperate rows....


----------



## sweetnessprecious (Feb 2, 2011)

Dave, I love your Tea Party's. I don't have much to contribute but I hang on everyone's word. Thanks, from Southeast Texas


----------



## missblu (Mar 5, 2011)

Good Morning KP friends from Perdido Beach, AL. It is 7:15 am here, and 80 degress. 

Three loads of laundry hung out already (washed last night) and finishing my 2nd cup of coffee while reading the 1st page of posts. 

Working on my 2nd Pocket Shawl, minus the pockets and another lacy shawl, which is one that has to be watched carefully or else the "frogs" take over. 

Ya'll have a wonderful weekend.


----------



## hlynnknits (May 27, 2011)

Oh my word, don't know if I will try the Nettles. For one thing, we don't have any, but growing up in Southern California, I love Mexican food. 

I love the idea of the tea Party! At this point I probably have too many knitting projects going. I just finished a sun hat for one of my granddaughters, I have a sweater I'm making for my mom and I am knitting socks for my dad for Father's Day. That's not all, I have two other pairs of socks going and one pair of gloves. Mercy me! I have such a huge stash that I could open my own store! 

I am also going through all my books and kitting journals and will have some to sell very soon. If anyone is looking for a book inparticulary let me know. I probably have it! LOL. It's just shameful when you see my knitting room! Most of the books are very simple and fantastic for the new knitter as well as a good review for seasoned knitters.

Well, I just got home from work and I work nights as a nurse. I better get to bed. I hope all of you have a fantastic day!


----------



## Lala (Apr 5, 2011)

I was reading Fireballdave's Tea Party and foraging for food; people commenting on their childhood days on farms. It took me back to when my children were toddlers we lived at my in-laws farmhouse on the the Chesapeake Bay. In the evenings my husband and I would row out to a channel and set a gill net across the channel. In the morning we would 'harvest' 50-60 bluefish, sea trout or rockfish and spend the morning cleaning and prepping fillets for the freezer. 

Oh, I tried my hand at bee-keeping to go with our small veggie garden but also gradually became allergic to getting stung. In the pine woods off either side of the road there grew wild blackberries...so sour and sweet but over vanilla ice cream with black walnuts ( had a few walnut trees on the property) it was really something special. 

But of all the gentleman farmer memories, the most fun really was learning how to operate and drive the tractor and the Gravely ( has a sulky and low mower for getting in close around the shrubs) We has 10 acres and no gardeners in sight, FB Dave! I LOVED mowing with the big John Deere and my youngest who was an infant at the time would just drop right off to sleep on my back to the sound and ride, I guess.

Now I live in Suburbia but my driveway is dedicated to squash, tomatoes, beets carrots onions potatoes peppers...anything that will stay in a container and not touch my dear husband's precious grass. It's a good compromise. I should take a picture. Ate our first squashes just yesterday!!! Tender and subtle. The bee issue is duly noted here in Maryland. There seems to be quite an effort to re-vitalize. Hope they succeed, the planet is doomed without those little guys. 

All you wonderful people, have a GREAT weekend.

LOVE and squash blossoms, Lala


----------



## grosvenor (Mar 19, 2011)

Blackberries used to grow wild in the bus around Sydney but 'developers' and other pests have had their way in destroying nature, including the berries.

I was on holiday about 40 yeas ago in north-west Ireland (? Galway?) and found a great clump near the Youth Hostel.

The locals couldn't understand why I was so pleased to get them. By that timeI had been in UK for 5 or 6 years, no chance to blackberrying.

If had a car I would hunt for them at a local Farmers' Market.

Bees - or lack of -are becoming a problem here,too. If they go, there will be no food about 4 years after that, said a leading Scientist.


Grosvenor


----------



## MaryTre (Mar 25, 2011)

Good morning! This is my lst Tea Party. It's about 9:10am on Saturday and I'm at work at the library in Central New York State. The sun is shining but there is a brisk wind this morning. I hope when I get out of here at 2pm it will have warmed up. We started putting in our garden last weekend and want to finish it up today or tomorrow. My job is to 'harvest' all thr rocks that have been tilled up. I may use them for a border around a flower bed...just haven't decided if they'll be dry or wet set. Have to wait and see how my back feels. I've been working on a triangluar lace shawl with a leaf design (100% cotton on US6's) and have come to the realization that I can't count. But leaves aren't suppose to be perfectly alike, are they? Time to look for some books! Mary oh, we're going to plant marigolds around the gardens...veggie & flowe...to enourage bees.


----------



## jz201 (Jun 4, 2011)

9:15 am Saturday morning here on the Atlantic coast of Florida. I'll have to see if I can find nettles here so I can try your Quesedillas. It's chowder night for us - fish chowder rich with fresh cream and butter and big chunks of fresh white fish caught on the beach today. At least that's the plan. If no fish is caught we'll have to drop back and punt with plan B which as of yet, does not exist.

Knitting barbie doll clothes. Finished a cardigan with matching scarf and hat yesterday. I've a 5 yr old niece down in the VI who has a "nekked barbie" because she said, "my mommy didn't buy me any clothes for her." LOL. So I told her aunti Jean would solve that problem for her.


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

Good Morning everybody. I just threw this recipe on bright and early because if I didn' t I would be too busy to do it and you all wouldn't be able to read it for all the typos. It's my version of fast food. I do really miss my organic garden. There's nothing that matches cooking with vegetables you have just picked from your own garden. To me it is the ultimate.


Fast Food Ravioli Casserole Great for Company Supper too,

6 oz bag of baby spinach leaves
2 jars more or less marinara or other pasta sauce
(Bertolli or Barilla are good)
18 to 24 fresh ravioli of your choice
1/2 small box of fresh mushrooms sliced
1 sweet onion quartered and sliced
4=5 garlic cloves or more chopped
1-2 cups chopped assorted sweet peppers
4-6 Italian sausages
parmesan and mozzarella cheese freshly grated
coarsely ground black pepper

Place sausages in large pan with water just covering bottom of pan. Cover and cook over medium heat til sausage is browned, turning once. Chop and slice the veggies. When sausage is done, remove from pan and add veggies. Cut sausage into chunks and divide into three portions. Saute veggies til crisp tender and mushrooms have loosed their juices, Add a splash of red wine and deglaze the pan, add the two jars of marinara sauce, more or less. Remove from heat and sprinkle with freshly ground black pepper, Now is the time to taste and make any additions and or adjustments. 

Layer in a 9 x 13 large casserole dish as follows: cover the bottom of pan with sauce mixture and place 6 to 8 ravioli evenly on top Place 1/3 of sausage chunks between. Spread 1/3 of spinach on top and cover all well with sauce mixture. Sprinkle with a little mozzarella and parmesan. Repeat twice more. Make each layer as level as possible using the back of a large spoon or spatula and pressing gently. Sprinkle the top liberally with the cheeses and bake for 30 to 45 minutes in a 350 degree oven It should be a little bubbly and the top lightly browned. Cool for 10 minutes before serving.

It is good with a salad of mixed baby greens, dried berries,
chopped nuts, a sprinkling of fresh tarragon and feta cheese and topped with a pomegranate vinaigrette. Keep it light and also serve with a good, crusty bread.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Good morning to everyone! It is 9:23 a.m. here in Georgia and I just spent the last hour catching up on the tea party posts. In regard to bees, we had a trees several years ago that had a hive in it. The tree was dead but we had to wait to either have the bees removed or leave on their own before having it (the tree) cut down. For some reason the bees swarmed and then just vanished. The bees I was told are on the endangered list. 

I finished up two beanies the past 4-5 days; the first one I made much too small for my daughter so my youngest granddaughter got it and then I made up a second for my daughter. Very easy pattern. I'm still working on my cardigan and also a shrug for my oldest daughter. I hope to finish the shrug this weekend. I bid and won on ebay a set of five addi circular needles for $30 and also decided to try the harmony needles from knitpicks and ordered one circular. Can't wait for them to get in.

Weather here is dreadfully hot...today suppose to be 96 F; it was still 90 at 10:30 last night.


----------



## SDKATE57 (Feb 9, 2011)

I hate being the stupid midwesterner but what are nettles?

I think the idea of tea would be a great idea. Next week we are getting to gether to have a crafting birthday party. You are all invited. Bring the tea, treats, and no presents, just your presence will be enough.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Maelinde said:
> 
> 
> > Evening all! I missed a lot of last week's party due to the Renaissance Faire. It is all done and now I have some weekends back and look forward to all the discussion here.
> ...


How long IS that scarf. Looks like a good way to use up our odd balls of yarn.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Stinging nettle or common nettle, Urtica dioica, is a herbaceous perennial flowering plant, native to Europe, Asia, northern Africa, and North America, and is the best-known member of the nettle genus Urtica. The plant has many hollow stinging hairs called trichomes on its leaves and stems, which act like hypodermic needles that inject histamine and other chemicals that produce a stinging sensation when contacted by humans and other animals.[1] The plant has a long history of use as a medicine and as a food source.



SDKATE57 said:


> I hate being the stupid midwesterner but what are nettles?
> 
> I think the idea of tea would be a great idea. Next week we are getting to gether to have a crafting birthday party. You are all invited. Bring the tea, treats, and no presents, just your presence will be enough.


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

SDKATE57 said:


> I hate being the stupid midwesterner but what are nettles?
> 
> I think the idea of tea would be a great idea. Next week we are getting to gether to have a crafting birthday party. You are all invited. Bring the tea, treats, and no presents, just your presence will be enough.


They are a plant that has needles on it that inject you with a stinging venom comparable to a bee or wasp. They are tiny so you don't notice then until it's too late. Dave is brave, even with rubber gloves.


----------



## Jacki (Feb 10, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Good afternoon! I've just finished up work and have a busy weekend ahead--work tomorrow, then an invite out tomorrow night and a daughter's birthday on Sunday, so tonight I'm making a simple dinner of black bean salad, chicken breasts, and grains and then sitting down with the shawl I just started...or maybe the circular vest I want to do! It's been a hot day here, and we've had smoke from a wildfire (it's 200 miles away!) hanging over the area for the last couple of days...if this drought doesn't end soon, we may all have to move!
> 
> Nevertheless, I'd rate this a good day so far. I hope everyone is well & knitting on!


Good morning Sorlenna. Had to chime in about the smoke. It has been really bad out here in the mountains the last 2 days. It seems to really settle in at night and then dissipates in the mornings. Kinda of a scary thing...smelling smoke in the mountains. Hopefully they will get that fire on the Arizona/NM boarder under control before long. Lovely day otherwise! Hang in there....don't move!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

SDKATE57 said:


> I hate being the stupid midwesterner but what are nettles?
> 
> I think the idea of tea would be a great idea. Next week we are getting to gether to have a crafting birthday party. You are all invited. Bring the tea, treats, and no presents, just your presence will be enough.


Nettles are wild plants (where I grew up, we had "stinging nettles," though there are other kinds). Their leaves resemble mint leaves if I'm recalling them correctly.

It's 7:45 in the morning here, and we still have smoke clouding the sky from the distant wildfire. Ash has been falling, too--anyone who thinks what we do far away doesn't have an effect should see this (the fire is 200 miles away in another state)...I shall make it a good day, though, and now I want to make all these wonderful recipes, though likely I won't have time or motivation to bake today (too much to do)! I will copy them over to my recipe files, though, for later. 

So far, the day promises to be good, and we shall see what else transpires. I hope everyone has a terrific day/weekend!


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

settleg said:


> Good morning to everyone! It is 9:23 a.m. here in Georgia and I just spent the last hour catching up on the tea party posts. In regard to bees, we had a trees several years ago that had a hive in it. The tree was dead but we had to wait to either have the bees removed or leave on their own before having it (the tree) cut down. For some reason the bees swarmed and then just vanished. The bees I was told are on the endangered list.
> 
> I finished up two beanies the past 4-5 days; the first one I made much too small for my daughter so my youngest granddaughter got it and then I made up a second for my daughter. Very easy pattern. I'm still working on my cardigan and also a shrug for my oldest daughter. I hope to finish the shrug this weekend. I bid and won on ebay a set of five addi circular needles for $30 and also decided to try the harmony needles from knitpicks and ordered one circular. Can't wait for them to get in.
> 
> Weather here is dreadfully hot...today suppose to be 96 F; it was still 90 at 10:30 last night.


We had a couple of days like that this past week here in N. VA.. In fact, we broke the record when the temp reached 98 one day. I stayed indoors with my a/c on.

You have some pretty hot weather in Georgia. The first year we had a tent trailer, we camped at Jekyll (sp?) Island, Georgia in June. That was a BIG mistake. It was so hot, even at night, I'll never forget it. Then, to make it worse, we drove down to St. Augustine, Florida, to visit Marineland. It rained all the way so I told the kids to say their prayers and maybe the rain would stop. As we pulled in to the parking lot, guess what, it stopped. Then it was like a steam bath - I couldn't draw a deep breath of fresh air and thought I'd pass out. After that experience, we went North of here to camp in the summer or we went to Florida (Disney World) at Christmas.

Re the harmony needles from KnitPicks, I have two circulars and love them.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Jacki said:


> Good morning Sorlenna. Had to chime in about the smoke. It has been really bad out here in the mountains the last 2 days. It seems to really settle in at night and then dissipates in the mornings. Kinda of a scary thing...smelling smoke in the mountains. Hopefully they will get that fire on the Arizona/NM boarder under control before long. Lovely day otherwise! Hang in there....don't move!


Everything smells like burnt grass--it's even in my clothes, I think! Ack...yes, at first it was scary, not knowing where the fire was, but now, it's just annoying.  My car is collecting a layer of ash as well.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

maryanne said:


> SDKATE57 said:
> 
> 
> > I hate being the stupid midwesterner but what are nettles?
> ...


I wear a leather bike jacket and gloves and don't have any problems with them. Cooking completely destroys the sting and you can substitute them for spinach. They taste great wilted with butter and grated nutmeg over them.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

I like the look of your Ravioli, Maryanne, that's gone in the note-book!

Dave


----------



## karhyunique (Feb 21, 2011)

Good morning all,I'm lazing around KPing. I need to get going but thought I'd have a cup of tea with everyone first. I'm going with my DH and my in-laws to my brother- in-laws birthday,I'm bringing my grandson's back zip sweater to knit on in the car and when ever I can sneak a little knitting in! Haha. It's 10am in Michigan and a beautiful day hope the day/night is great for all of my KP friends, I love all the recipes thank you.


----------



## ChocolatePom (Feb 25, 2011)

DorisT said:


> settleg said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning to everyone! It is 9:23 a.m. here in Georgia and I just spent the last hour catching up on the tea party posts. In regard to bees, we had a trees several years ago that had a hive in it. The tree was dead but we had to wait to either have the bees removed or leave on their own before having it (the tree) cut down. For some reason the bees swarmed and then just vanished. The bees I was told are on the endangered list.
> ...


See that is why when people say...oh how great to live in Florida...I just tell them , you have NO idea of what h.ll is like until you live in Florida. Hot, Humid, Gigantic Bugs, Snakes, Gators, yuck. (if only I could afford to move back up home)


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

perlie24 said:


> Hello everyone!!!
> I just read an article about 'random act of kindness' and just thought how one could practice this even with something we have knitted or crocheted.
> How about making someone feel special today (or any other day) by giving them one of our knitted/crocheted project???
> The joy you may bring to that person will be priceless to you.


Good idea!! Usually, when we knit or crochet for charity, we never meet the person who receives our articles. But, when I gave a white fun fur scarf to my manicurist at Christmas, her smile was thanks enough for me.

I belong to a group of 1500 members who make afghans for our Wounded Warriors. The Red Cross at the hospitals sometimes send us pictures of the wounded receiving our afghans (they are twin bed size). And we receive some very nice "thank you" notes. Makes it all worthwhile.


----------



## Sarahnotts (May 19, 2011)

Hello all
Just finished the big week shop, got home and realised we had forgotten the milk, how stupid can I get especially as I was going to make a weetabix cake today. Have to pop down to the local shop for some now.

Here is the recepe for weetabix cake - very easy, no fat!!

2 weetabix
113g/4oz sultanas (or any dried fruit)
142ml milk }combined to make 10 fluid ounces
142 ml water }or can use just milk if prefered
113g/4oz self raising flour
1 teaspoon mixed spice - I use more but love spices
14g/1/2 oz artifical sweetner or 113g/4oz sugar
1 egg beaten

Soak weetabix and sultanas in the milk/water mix until all the liquid is absorbed. At least 30 mins.
Pre heat oven to 180c, 350f, gas 4. Line a loaf tin.
Stir in the rest of the ingreadients to the weetabix mix.
Bake in the loaf tin for about 1 1/4 hour
Cool on rack
Slice into about 8, nice on its own or buttered.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Jacki said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning Sorlenna. Had to chime in about the smoke. It has been really bad out here in the mountains the last 2 days. It seems to really settle in at night and then dissipates in the mornings. Kinda of a scary thing...smelling smoke in the mountains. Hopefully they will get that fire on the Arizona/NM boarder under control before long. Lovely day otherwise! Hang in there....don't move!
> ...


My daughter and her husband live near Fairbanks, Alaska, and go through the same thing every summer. She can't even open her windows and they don't have air conditioning, naturally. That's sad!


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

It is 10:20 am and I have just finished reading the newsletter. Started at 8 am. Time just slips away. Enjoy all the recipes. I collect cookbooks etc, must have around a 1,ooo. Used to cook and bake everything from scratch, not so much any more. Just DH and Daisy our pup at home now.Have saved all the new recipes printed on site today. Can't wait to try them. Just made a trip the other day to JoAnn Fabric and picked up some beautiful yarn for a baby blanket I'm starting today and yarn for a sock pattern I have. Used to make socks long ago, thought I would try some of the new patterns now. Hope everyone has a fun and restful weekend. Love the the tea parties.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Hi Sarahnotts,
What is a weetabix??? Would love to try your recipe, but not sure what this ingredient is??? Hopefully it is something I can substitute for if I can't find it here in Pa. Thanks!


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

See that is why when people say...oh how great to live in Florida...I just tell them , you have NO idea of what h.ll is like until you live in Florida. Hot, Humid, Gigantic Bugs, Snakes, Gators, yuck. (if only I could afford to move back up home)[/quote]

ChocolatePom, I read your post to my husband and we both laughed. It isn't funny, though, is it? Florida is not for me, either, not after growing up in New England. We used to have nice summers up there, but I think their climate is changing.


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> I like the look of your Ravioli, Maryanne, that's gone in the note-book!
> 
> Dave


Thanks Dave, It's also good with butternut squash ravioli and alfredo sauce with sun dried tomatoes instead of marinara. Omit the sausage.

As to the nettles, I would love to try them but I can't go tromping in the woods anymore, more's the pity. I love food and will try most anything. I am also blessed in that my only known food allergy is to kiwi, I stay the same weight no matter what, and I do not have any cholesterol problems. Both of my grandmas were the same.


----------



## MaryTre (Mar 25, 2011)

weetabix? Would 'Shredded Wheat' be close?


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Hi Sarahnotts,
> What is a weetabix??? Would love to try your recipe, but not sure what this ingredient is??? Hopefully it is something I can substitute for if I can't find it here in Pa. Thanks!


I looked it up.  It is a type of cereal that I've not heard of before.


----------



## Sarahnotts (May 19, 2011)

Weetabix is a breakfast cereal, when its soaked in milk it goes all mushy, they are whole wheat, maybe some one else can help further for a usa equivilent
I have also used bran flake type cereal for a similar cake will find recipe and post in a few mins


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

maryanne said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > I like the look of your Ravioli, Maryanne, that's gone in the note-book!
> ...


I want to try your recipe, too, Maryanne. I bought a 3-pound package of Italian sausage yesterday. It's in the freezer just waiting for me to use in spaghetti sauce. Thursday night is pasta night in our house. But I don't have the ravioli - that will have to wait until the next shopping trip.


----------



## Ragdoll (Jan 21, 2011)

Regarding Dr. Who's scarf: Tom Baker was the first Dr. Who I watched. I had to have a scarf like his so gathered all my left-over yarn and knit one about 8 feet long. Very functional for north Iowa but not so much for southern NM where I now live. Matt Smith is so joyfully intense but David Tennant still has my heart. Oh, those eyes.


----------



## BettyAnn (Mar 11, 2011)

It's 10:47 am in Georgia, and have spent the past hour catching up with tea party. I missed last week as I was at my daughter's - we had a birthday on Friday and a graduation party on Saturday. Then on Sunday the adults all got together around the pool and munched on pork barbeque while we recovered from all the teenagers.
Brought my 13 yr old grandson home with me, so I had a busy week. We live on the lake and he loves to fish so we spent a lot of time out in this 90+ heat. He will be back in a couple of weeks for another week with gramma. We have some outside work to do that week.
Has not been a good week for my knitting. Finished my sixth shawl, decided it was not what I wanted it to be and ripped it all out to start over again. I will not give anything away that I am not satisfied with and would not wear myself.
Still have a baby afghan to have ready for an August shower and two sweaters to knit before the cooler weather sets in.
We have had a large number of bumble bees (the fat black and yellow ones) and red wasps but have not seen any honey bees. We are painting the house and found a hugh wasp nest in the eaves at the peak of the house and several smaller ones. Have also had wasps nest in the motor of the porch fans. That was a mess to try to get to and get rid of.


----------



## Sarahnotts (May 19, 2011)

For all those confused by my weetabix cake here is an alternative
Orange bran Loaf
100g Raisins
50 Bran flakes
300 ml unsweetened orange juice
2 eggs
50g soft brown sugar
225g plain flour
3 level tsp baking powder
Soak Bran flakes and raisins in orange juice for hour
preheat oven to 190c/gas 5 / 375f
line loaf tin 
beat eggs and sugar togetherin large bowl stir in the bran flake mix
sift flour and baking powder together and stir into mix
bake for 40 - 45 mins until laf spring back when pressed
allow to cool for 5 mins before turning out and cooling on rack
serves 8
Thanks to the Alli diet plan book


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

itzzbarb - thank you very much

sam


----------



## Nacy (Apr 17, 2011)

What are "nettles"???? Nacy


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Dave.
What is "brill"? I have not heard of that term before?
Carol (IL)


----------



## gracieanne (Mar 29, 2011)

Good morning from not-so-sunny today southern California!

I live in a small craftsman bungalow on a one acre parcel with a couple of out-buildings and a tiny guesthouse. 
This gives us enough room for a corral area for our one remaining mare and her two mini-goat girlfriends and one elderly ewe.

The remaining area used to be water-thirsty grass. After learning about Bee Colony Collapse Disorder, we decided to get rid of all that grass and last year we planted a native, drought tolerant garden instead. Our desert type climate lends itself to a mediterranean style garden. We planted some shade trees too and layed out gravel pathways.
We also have a large vegetable garden.

This year, the garden has settled in. It is a riot of purple from the irises and lavender and sage with shots of hot pink and orange scattered around.

Now, we have TONS of bees, butterflies and every kind of bird imaginable. The bees are so happy going about their business that they don't bother us, even when we are working right next to them weeding or dead-heading!

Today, DH and I are going to a Pork-Fest BBQ at the home of a friend. A celebration of all things pork!

I thought I'd make a glazed doughnut bread pudding and sprinkle it with bacon, topped with espresso whipped cream. Recipe is from chef Govind Armstrong but I'm adding the bacon to make it just a bit porky! 

I love KP and look forward to reading everyone's posts daily, especially at the tea party.

Have a wonderful weekend, all!


----------



## thatharrisgirl (Apr 14, 2011)

Good Saturday morning,
It's windy and overcast here in Central Alberta. I am knitting cotton dishcloths to tuck into cards and letter to my penpals. I am trying to get my courage up to start on a pair of socks , with sock yarn. So far , I have only knit them with worsted.
I am on call for the local sexual assault centre until midnight, so I can knit, knit knit! How great is that!
My SO is buying something for our supper so even that is taken care of. Today is my day!


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Gracieanne, your flower garden sounds gorgeous! Good luck keeping the bees happy!


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

DorisT said:


> See that is why when people say...oh how great to live in Florida...I just tell them , you have NO idea of what h.ll is like until you live in Florida. Hot, Humid, Gigantic Bugs, Snakes, Gators, yuck. (if only I could afford to move back up home)


ChocolatePom, I read your post to my husband and we both laughed. It isn't funny, though, is it? Florida is not for me, either, not after growing up in New England. We used to have nice summers up there, but I think their climate is changing.[/quote]

Thank ya'll for warning people, what you say is very true. If you haven't been born here you can never, ever get used to it. I am a 5th/6th generation Floridian. My family first came in 1830. I grew up never having AC, In fact I still don't use it and only turned it on yesterday because I had company coming. I turned it off again and it won't go on until I have more company.

And really you are doing them a favor by telling them the truth. I have advised more than one person that it doesn't get any better.

South Florida was mostly all swamp with a small strip of higher land along the east coast. It should never have been drained by canals and developed. Gators can swim up those canals and they can go for long distances over land. They also can run a lot faster than you can. Doesn't happen often any more, but it does happen. I read that not long ago a gator ate a man who went swimming in the lake behind his house. It was one of our black lakes where you can't see anything . And then there are the mosquitoes......

Again, thank you so much for warning the people


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Hi All--just ran through all the posts to get the gist of the conversation. Boy, is this an eating group. So glad there is focus on wild greens. I feel deprived because I can't locate stinging nettles near me, but do have a non-stinging type. 

My garden, though, is a veritable venture in foraging which is probably why I don't hunt down the stinging urtica more diligently. Tis the season here in NY and the garden is producing so many volunteers and edible weeds -they overfull my salad bowl daily. Mouse-earred chickweed, lambsquarters, violets (those few remaining), mallow, and the perrenial dandelion. Even found some calloloo (sp?) beginning to come up now. Fennel, dill, cilantro, chinese mustard greens, turnip greens (already going to seed). I am loving doing my salads these days. One might wonder where I have room to plant everything else. 

And the flowers of all these plants are edible. If you get them early enough they really brighten a salad.

Was at the local farm market yesterday for our local goat feta cheese and peasant bread. Found a new green there--but it was a ruby red. It is called Orach and supposed to taste like spinach. Actually it is a red spinach. Can't wait to try it today.

In the midst of all the gardening work this week, did 3 kids hats, 1 new market bag, finished another, and did the leap and cut open a crocheted halter detail to remodel it. Had a very supportive conversation on this site about that and it finally got done after staring at the problem for 2 yrs. So I guess it was a productive week for me. 

The last 2 days have seen the temps drop into the cool 50's at nite and 70's in the day. After last weeks horrific 90 degree humidity, this is a joy. So time to get me out the house and into the garden. See you all later.


----------



## Ceili (May 8, 2011)

Hey Dave, drinking tea, but taking a break from knitting, hopefully just for today. I was in a train crash yesterday morning and although I felt fine then, and refused to go to the hospital, today, I'm quite sore and stiff. Definitely not seriously injured, but I landed on my hand, knee and hip, all in slow motion, so the impact wasn't great, just enough for some bruising. So this is just a recovery day for me. But tomorrow will be back with the sticks in hand, babysitting for my grandchildren and knitting, which fascinates them.

Just finished a potato chip scarf (post pic one of these days) on which I got carried away. Wound up with 1760 stitches in the last row! took me four days to bind it off. Gave it to my recently widowed fried for her birthday last night and she loved it! She said it was like a giant hug.

By the way, love your recipes! can't find nettle leaves in my neck of the woods, though!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Rookie Retiree, sorry about your son-in-law. Sure hope he beats the infection and continues to improve.
Hope your knitting helps to ease some of your worry.

I find crocheting beyond my skills at the moment. I tried learning last summer.....not very good. I couldn't see where to poke the hook in, and I kept having troubling bringing the loops through. The yarn split often. Very frustrating for me. I am fascinated by how fast people do crochet. It's like music to me...a mystery!
Carol (IL)


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

would you mind posting the recipe - i love glazed donuts.

sam


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > FireballDave said:
> ...


I'm curious, Dave. How many nannies did you have? It seems you learned a lot of useful things from them, like knitting, making preserves, and candy. You mentioned honeycomb. I think my brother and I used to make that, too. Does it have molasses in it? I love candies and if I made toffee, I could eat it all without any help.


----------



## grosvenor (Mar 19, 2011)

Weetbix (no A) is a wheat-based cereal, shredded, formed into blocks.

It is made in Australia & NZ by Sanitarium, which is the Health Food Division of the Seventh-Day Adventist Church.

I must try and make the recipe for our next Sabbath Pot-Luck lunch


Grosveno


----------



## maryellens (Apr 11, 2011)

Good morning everyone. I'm new to the forum and have been reading your "tea party" cmments, and it really takes me back to my childhood. 
It's 11:30 am here in Michigan and about 80 degrees. Have been out planting my garden, trying to get in the last of it before we hget more thunderstorms. We have literally been "rained out" this spring. Our creek behind the house is so high that it moved our bridge over it by about 4 feet. Don't know how my husband is going to get it back in place, but I'll leave that to him. He has been in Canada fishing for the last three weeks. Due home tonight.
We have about 5 acres, and a huge garden, so I plant everything I can get in it. We have all the things you all have been talking about, bluberries, blackberries, strawberries, rhubarb, herbs, as well as lots of veggies and of course all of the pests that come along with them. we use no pesticides just natural repellents. Chickens for the bugs and Irish Spring soap for the deer. Love to watch them, but, oh the damage they can do. Have to get back out to the garden, and will check in later on. 
Thanks for the tea party Dave, my current drink is iced tea rather than hot for obvious reasons.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I'm thinking an American equivalent for Weetbix (boy, does spell check have a field day with *that* word!) might be Shredded Wheat? What do you all think?


----------



## MaryTre (Mar 25, 2011)

Irish Spring soap??? How do you use it? It's got to smell better than the mothballs we've got spread around right now.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

maryanne said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > See that is why when people say...oh how great to live in Florida...I just tell them , you have NO idea of what h.ll is like until you live in Florida. Hot, Humid, Gigantic Bugs, Snakes, Gators, yuck. (if only I could afford to move back up home)
> ...


Thank ya'll for warning people, what you say is very true. If you haven't been born here you can never, ever get used to it. I am a 5th/6th generation Floridian. My family first came in 1830. I grew up never having AC, In fact I still don't use it and only turned it on yesterday because I had company coming. I turned it off again and it won't go on until I have more company.

And really you are doing them a favor by telling them the truth. I have advised more than one person that it doesn't get any better.

South Florida was mostly all swamp with a small strip of higher land along the east coast. It should never have been drained by canals and developed. Gators can swim up those canals and they can go for long distances over land. They also can run a lot faster than you can. Doesn't happen often any more, but it does happen. I read that not long ago a gator ate a man who went swimming in the lake behind his house. It was one of our black lakes where you can't see anything . And then there are the mosquitoes......

Again, thank you so much for warning the people[/quote]

Wow, coming from a native Floridian, that's quite a story! I wonder why so many Northerners retire to Florida? Are they happy after they make the move? Your summers would be the death of me. Re the story about Marineland and feeling I was in a steam bath, I actually had a panic attack when I felt like I was breathing moisture and not air. And don't you have to fumigate your houses for termites? I think I read that somewhere.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Sarahnotts said:


> Hello all
> Just finished the big week shop, got home and realised we had forgotten the milk, how stupid can I get especially as I was going to make a weetabix cake today. Have to pop down to the local shop for some now.
> 
> Here is the recepe for weetabix cake - very easy, no fat!!
> ...


What's a weetabix?


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I'm thinking an American equivalent for Weetbix (boy, does spell check have a field day with *that* word!) might be Shredded Wheat? What do you all think?


I think it would work as a substitute. I am going to try it.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I'm thinking an American equivalent for Weetbix (boy, does spell check have a field day with *that* word!) might be Shredded Wheat? What do you all think?


I think Shredded Wheat would work.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Hi All--just ran through all the posts to get the gist of the conversation. Boy, is this an eating group. So glad there is focus on wild greens. I feel deprived because I can't locate stinging nettles near me, but do have a non-stinging type.
> 
> My garden, though, is a veritable venture in foraging which is probably why I don't hunt down the stinging urtica more diligently. Tis the season here in NY and the garden is producing so many volunteers and edible weeds -they overfull my salad bowl daily. Mouse-earred chickweed, lambsquarters, violets (those few remaining), mallow, and the perrenial dandelion. Even found some calloloo (sp?) beginning to come up now. Fennel, dill, cilantro, chinese mustard greens, turnip greens (already going to seed). I am loving doing my salads these days. One might wonder where I have room to plant everything else.
> 
> ...


Tamaraque,
I am curious about the "orach" - red spinach you discovered. My husband is on coumadin and can't eat spinach (or other green leafy veggies high in vitamin K). I'm wondering if this veggie has the vitamin K that counteracts the coumadin, or could we go back to having salads? I miss spinach, broccoli, lettuces, etc. I feel guilty eating them when he can't.
Carol (IL)


----------



## beejay (May 27, 2011)

My first time on the "Tea Party" and I'm really enjoying it. I don't have much to report. Went to a picnic at the Sr. Center and ate way too much. I decided to make today my KIP day. I had to go to Walmart so I spent some time in their McD's knitting on a chemo cap. Usually people will come up and talk but noone did today. I did get a great buy on some light weight yarn for $1.00 a skein. I've used it before and it is great for summer chemo caps I did take my knitting to the eye Dr. yesterday and had several comments including from the doc. To the lady from central New York--I used to visit in Cortland when my son was living there and really like the area.Great apples. Well,it is time to replenish my iced peach tea. It is noon here and 85 degrees. Thank goodness for air conditioning!


----------



## LLKay (Apr 3, 2011)

Hi Dave-Love this Tea Time. It's almost noon, Saturday morning. I've been to Pet Supplies Plus to stock up for Alf, my retired racing greyhound. Dave, you might like this-I went on the Greyhound Database and traced Alf's pedigree back to Lord Rivers in the 1600's whose ancester was the father-in-law of Edward IV. (Does this mean I should courtsey to Alf every morning?  ) More recently, Alf is one of the thousands of decendants of the great Irish racer Monalee Champion. Sorry if I seem fixated on Alf-he has TCC and every day he is still here with us is a gift. 
The road to the beach was jammed packed this morning. As it is the same road that goes through our shopping district, it made for slow going this morning. I could have taken the back roads back home but the firemen were out asking for donations and giving out US flags, so I had to take the same route home. They're all volunteers and I'm glad to help them out. Traffic wasn't so bad heading away from the beach-that is until around 3 when everyone heads home from the beach. Summer is here!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Good morning (oops...it's now afternoon!) from the southern shores of Lake Erie...our last day here. Leaving tomorrow. sigh. Today is supposed to be hot and humid, so a trip with the ac might make it more bearable. Only one lone sailboat out & about; even the herons & gulls are being quiet and hidden. Storms are expected later today. Bad weather always helps a dreaded departure. 

I have about 5 more inches to complete my 2nd scarf for the Special Olympics. I am really enjoying this project. It's fun to create your own pattern. It gives me opportunity to try new stitches. Not sure what to tackle yet. I have lots of projects in my head, but usually try to work on one at a time. That helps me work faster so I can get to the next thing. Doesn't always work, tho'. sometimes I just have to start on another project before the previous one is finished....then the problem is...which one to work on? this knitting addiction can really throw a monkey wrench into life, eh?
Carol (IL)


----------



## beejay (May 27, 2011)

One thing I did want to tell you all. I got the funniest birthday card from my grandson in Dallas. Has anyone seen the movie "Calendar Girls?" with Helen mirren . The lady on this card is older and undressed except for a straw hat and a very strategically placed flowerpot. The sentiment is that life is too short to be subtle. Loved it!


----------



## gracieanne (Mar 29, 2011)

DorisT said:


> Gracieanne, your flower garden sounds gorgeous! Good luck keeping the bees happy!


Thank you, thank you!


----------



## Dori Sage (Feb 7, 2011)

ceili - would you please post the pattern for potato chip scarf. my daughter would like one - thanks


----------



## annie h (Mar 26, 2011)

itzzbarb said:


> Hi everyone. I am new, thought I would drop in before turning the computer off. It is almost 10 pm here in Texas. I cooked alot today, some for the freezer. I made meatloaf and tomato sauce, oatmeal batter bread, peach cobbler, and a batch of crepes. I pooped out before I made granola so that will wait till another day. Tonight I have been getting started on the first garment I have made in almost 20 years, the Drifting Dreams Jacket. I had everything worked out, cast on, and worked the first 4 rows, which makes up the pattern, and decided it was too big, so unraveled and have cast on fewer stitches. Yeah, I made a swatch. LOL Have fun, will catch up with you later.
> 
> Hi Barb welcome to the forum hope you like it here. I love meatloaf could you possibly share recipie? I make one but sometimes it is very crumbly and not as firm as I would like maybe you would know why this is any help appreciated
> 
> ...


----------



## askem1728 (Mar 28, 2011)

maryanne said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > I like the look of your Ravioli, Maryanne, that's gone in the note-book!
> ...


i was told by my sons asthma specialist to be careful when you are allergic to Kiwi to also stay away from Laytex product because they are in the same family. wouldn't want any one to get hurt.


----------



## MaryTre (Mar 25, 2011)

I take coumadin daily, too, and my nurse says I can eat greens as long as I keep it constant: 1 salad every day not 1 today, none tomorrow, 3 the next day. It took a little adjusting the daily dose but I can enjoy greens again.


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

DorisT, You do have to fumigate if you have termites and inspections are required by lenders before approval and closing of mortgage loans. I never had a problem with in house I bought or sold.

A more frequently occurring problem is high humidity and terminal mildew. Along with mildew we can have rainy seasons where it rains for days and everything in your closets and cabinets starts turning green and/or black. Even wood trim and paint outside can be affected.

My husband was from Chicago. We met and married in Miami. After he had been living there for about ten years he begged me to move with him because he just couldn't take it any more. It seems to be much harder on non natives as they grow older. Anyway I moved to Missouri with him and lived there for eighteen years. I just got a good laugh when the people there complained about the heat and humidity of summer. To me it was pleasant, even cool. When he died I returned to Florida and I haven't had to adjust. It's like I never left.


----------



## gracieanne (Mar 29, 2011)

maryellens said:


> Good morning everyone. I'm new to the forum and have been reading your "tea party" cmments, and it really takes me back to my childhood.
> It's 11:30 am here in Michigan and about 80 degrees. Have been out planting my garden, trying to get in the last of it before we hget more thunderstorms. We have literally been "rained out" this spring. Our creek behind the house is so high that it moved our bridge over it by about 4 feet. Don't know how my husband is going to get it back in place, but I'll leave that to him. He has been in Canada fishing for the last three weeks. Due home tonight.
> We have about 5 acres, and a huge garden, so I plant everything I can get in it. We have all the things you all have been talking about, bluberries, blackberries, strawberries, rhubarb, herbs, as well as lots of veggies and of course all of the pests that come along with them. we use no pesticides just natural repellents. Chickens for the bugs and Irish Spring soap for the deer. Love to watch them, but, oh the damage they can do. Have to get back out to the garden, and will check in later on.
> Thanks for the tea party Dave, my current drink is iced tea rather than hot for obvious reasons.


Wow, it sounds like you have a lovely spread. We used to keep chickens too and plan to do so again. This time we need to build a coop. After about five years, marauding raccoon discovered our hens and that was that! Chickens are the best bug repellent ever - no chemicals needed!


----------



## Dori Sage (Feb 7, 2011)

Okay - I'll try this again. Hit the enter button by mistake. Good morning all and this is such a great way to start the weekend. I just love sitting here with my coffee,trying to wake up, reading all the posts, copying recipes. Thanks to you all.
It is now 9:37 a.m. in cloudy southern california. It's just about reached 60 degrees now, after a rather chilly night. 
I'm currently working on the long cardigan vest pattern found in the Vogue knitting magazine. Using Caron's Spa because I had 6 hanks in my stash. It was purchased for another project - crochet jacket - but I wasn't able to figure out how to follow the pattern.
So today I'll knit for most of the day and then watch my darling granddaughter in her dance recital.
Grandkids make life grand.


----------



## ChocolatePom (Feb 25, 2011)

maryanne said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > See that is why when people say...oh how great to live in Florida...I just tell them , you have NO idea of what h.ll is like until you live in Florida. Hot, Humid, Gigantic Bugs, Snakes, Gators, yuck. (if only I could afford to move back up home)
> ...


And really you are doing them a favor by telling them the truth. I have advised more than one person that it doesn't get any better.

South Florida was mostly all swamp with a small strip of higher land along the east coast. It should never have been drained by canals and developed. Gators can swim up those canals and they can go for long distances over land. They also can run a lot faster than you can. Doesn't happen often any more, but it does happen. I read that not long ago a gator ate a man who went swimming in the lake behind his house. It was one of our black lakes where you can't see anything . And then there are the mosquitoes......

Again, thank you so much for warning the people[/quote]

Well, I have been in Florida since 1976 and have Never gotten used to the heat and humidity or the storms. Though I drive through most of them (winds less than 75 miles per hour), but, I did manage to live with a prior employer in a house owned by the company and it was on a golf course. I carried a magnum to mow the lawn after a gator chased me into the house one morning. They are NO joke and while we laugh about them...they are deadly serious and you are so right they move far faster than you think they can. What I find really funny is that a friend once told me that for every 10 times that you are in the ocean up to your knees you have been up close and personal to a sand shark at least twice. He was a shark fisherman. Scared me enough after I came out of the water with a scratch on my shin ...I don't go in the water except hot tub (indoors ) or swimming pool (also, indoors & I am not talking caged pool). Gator caught in caged pool....not my idea of good time. I do try to warn people...not to mention the drivers....we won't go there!!!


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Good Morning, Good Afternoon, Good Evening.
> 
> It's coming up to 11pm in London, so it must be time for coffee in New Zealend, cocktails in New York and Afternoon Tea in California. It's been a lovely sunny day in London with a good breeze and I have a glass of port beside me.
> 
> ...


Good afternoon Dave & all! Last night's dinner was made by my son. Fish cakes made from fresh salmon, fresh flounder, crab meat, caramelized onions, herbs & seasonings. Dredged in egg wash & flavored bread crumbs & then pan fried in garlic infused olive oil. YUMMMMYYYYYYYY!! Leftovers were frozen individually & tonight's menu will be chicken salad ;-). Have a happy knitting/crochet day all.


----------



## Dori Sage (Feb 7, 2011)

BTW, I grew nettle. It was one of those things that actually grew. But then I didn't know what to do with it so it was pulled out and didn't come back.


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Good Morning All! it's going on 10:00 am Pacific Time. I'm in the process of finally turning the heel in my first sock. To think after 50+ years of knitting I'm finally making my socks! Great recipes can't wait to try some of them.


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

Thanks again Dave. I only have an occasional mild bout with asthma now, and severe topical reactions to certain chemicals. I am careful to check for any kiwi in juice and if it's anywhere near fruit I won't eat the fruit. The first time I tried kiwi, my lips, mouth, and tongue tingled and went numb. My throat felt funny and started to get tight. I fortunately did not swallow it because the reaction was almost instantaneous. I spit it out and rinsed my mouth repeatedly and it took quite a while til it finally went away.

Oh I forgot, I am allergic to every part of a mango and of the tree. However, if the mango is cooked as in curry and chutney, I have no problem. I since have heard the same thing from several people. The mango is a member of the poison ivy family and the oil in that vine contains the major allergen. I wonder if that's the factor in the mango as well and perhaps the heat of cooking destroys it. 

I do appreciate your telling me about the latex connection, and I hope your son outgrows his asthma.

Please see my other post this belongs to askem1228 I really must have been asleep/


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

Leftovers! What leftovers?! kneonknitter you must be kidding


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

Hello everyone. I missed last weekend's tea party because we were relocating to our summer home on an island off the coast of "down east" Maine. It's so nice to be out of the city and arrive at a place where blueberries and red raspberries grow wild in the yard. Not ripe yet, but I'll wait. I'm drinking my Arnie Palmer mix of iced tea and lemonade and peeking at the ocean as I read all the great memories and yummy sounding receipts/recipes. Tonight' company is coming for dinner and I'm serving chipotle marinated grilled chicken, salad, stirred fried veggies with smoked paprika and lime juice over brown rice and cherry pie for dessert. I'd better get off here and get busy if I want that to be the reality. Happy knitting, good eating and peace and traquility to all. Once again, thanks to our fine host, Fireball Dave!
Ellie from Baltimore relocated to Maine


----------



## maryellens (Apr 11, 2011)

Just the plain old Irish Spring that really stinks. the deer don't like any really strong smells and it does smell better than mothballs. You just drill a hole through the bar and hang it on your trees or shrubs. Or you can put it in an old nylon, but we find that doesn't work as well. Just don't ge the Irish Spring with aloe in it, as it literally melts and gets mushy. We find that the bars last about a year, depending on the weather. hope this helps.


----------



## annie h (Mar 26, 2011)

Hi Dave and everybody I am very late this week have been busy busy babysitting grands have one tonight as well but she nearly ready for bed. SaW A POST ON HERE through the week for entrelac knitting went out yesterday to yarn shop got my yarn and have now started a baby blanket remember doing this years ago and have to say I,m enjoying it so going to feed this baby her bottle, get her to bed and get back to my knitting

Anne


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

ChocolatePom People just don't realize things about Florida. It can be a very dangerous place. You must shake out your shoes before you put them on. This is required for all tropical countries. My father forgot to do it one morning and laced up his shoe with a scorpion in it. He was stung and got blood poisoning. You need to be able to identify a black widow spider and a coral snake. Watch out for coral rock walls, trim, or old bbg's coral snakes like them as do black widows. Stay out of palmetto stands especially in the piney woods (Fla term) you are liable to step on a diamond back, I have seen pairs of diamond backs swimming in Fla Bay, So Biscayne Bay, and the Keys. I have also been fishing off the small islands in shallow water and a hammerhead swam right by the boat. That was the last time I went out in a small boat, shallow water or not, Then there are the loose pythons and boas and caymans and piranhas and.............


----------



## KNITTWITTIBE (Jan 25, 2011)

Good Morning from Salem OR, where the sun is (finally) shining gloriously, expecting 80F+, a wonderful change from a chilly and wet Spring. 

Looks like 'food' is dominating the Tea Party, sounds yummie, so I'll check back later. Have fun!!! Hugs, Ingrid


----------



## gracieanne (Mar 29, 2011)

thewren said:


> would you mind posting the recipe - i love glazed donuts.
> 
> sam


Hi Sam,
Did you get the link I sent for the recipe? If not, I'll try again now.

http://www.foodandwine.com/recipes/krispy-kreme-bread-pudding-with-espresso-whipped-cream


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

Just got in from doing some gardening and sat down with a cuppa to catch up with the posts, feeling really tired as I have done too much. When I saw the post for the weetabix cake I just had to go out again to the shop to get a packet of weetabix so I can have a go at the recipe later. It will make a nice change from my usual Banana bread and anyway I don't have any over ripe bananas at the moment
It has been very windy today and so much cooler than yesterday which was just a gorgeous hot sunny day. There was a Highland Games on today so I suppose the cooler conditions were better for them as the pipers and dancers would have been far too warm in full Highland dress. I do miss going to them but as they usually take place in a farmer's field and I am unable to walk on the uneven surfaces( Iwalk with the aid of crutches). They are well attended and people come from all over to compete. This is the season for Highland games and we have a few coming up in different villages nearby. Hopefully after the exceptionally cold winter we have had there will be fewer midges around !!


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

askem1728 said:


> maryanne said:
> 
> 
> > FireballDave said:
> ...


I'm sorry I must be asleep. Thank ypu askem1228 for the warning and hope your son will be rid of his ashma.


----------



## WestLAmum (Apr 17, 2011)

I just love hearing about everyone's weekend. Thanks for sharing. I'm working on Shelley Kang's Blankie and am loving it. Tomorrow I'm going to visit a friend who is recovering from major back surgery, which was successful, DG, and I'm taking her knitting needles, some yarn and a few patterns so she can fill her time by knitting.


----------



## Ceili (May 8, 2011)

It's Lion Brand - free. You simply cast one 110, first row double your stitches w/yarn over, p 1 row, knit a row, purl a row, and then knit an increase row just like the first row. repeat until 880 stitches. purl, bind off. posted with homespun, and I have made two as pattern is written. This last one, the yarn didn't have enough body, so used a kfb increase instead, to make it a little denser and, as I said, got carried away and did an xtra increase row. Probably any bulky yarn would work. Hope this is clear, if not, go to the lionbrand.com and search for potato chip scarf. Hope your daughter loves it. Mine certainly do, wore them all christmas day, and are bummed that they have to put them away until winter.


----------



## Bonidale (Mar 26, 2011)

It is 2:00pm.m here in Bobcaygeon, Ontario, Canada. The sun has just now come out. We are celebrating Unlock the Summer this weekend and the opening ceremonies and parade were held this morning in the pouring rain. Unlock comes from our Lock 32 one of a series of Locks here that boaters traverse in the summer. Lots of houseboats pulled up at the docks.


----------



## Tripleransom (Jan 28, 2011)

You're right, it is fun hearing what everyone's doing! 
It's a beautiful day here in Northern Virginia after some very hot and humid weather last week. I just came in from riding the horses and am going to clean up and see if I can't get some progress made on the second sock of my first pair. The first one got done pretty quickly (it even fits!) but I seem to be dragging on this one. It's been on the needles for a month!


----------



## Dori Sage (Feb 7, 2011)

Grrr - between this site and playing Bejeweled Blitz, I can't get away from the computer


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks gracieanne - i had missed it - but used your link and have it copied already. this is a definite one to try soon.

sam


----------



## hlynnknits (May 27, 2011)

Thank you for sharing those wonderful memories with us. Can you imagine all ot the beautiful colors from those berries made into yarn dye? I had a friend in Colorado Springs that did that sort of thing, then spun it into beautiful yarn! 

I used to garden a lot, but not so much any more. Just too busy! What happy times.


----------



## akeehn (Jan 31, 2011)

I'm sorry about your son-in-law. My DH had stage 3 last year & has had surgery & is well on the mend. I am hoping he will come through this, at 33 so young, my thoughts are with him.


RookieRetiree said:


> These week-end teas are so much fun....it's about 5:30 am here in the Chicago area and the day is going to be gorgeous. It's been a heartbreaking week - our son-in-law who is in chemo for stage 4 colon cancer (he's only 33) ended up being hospitalized due to an infection....cause for lots of worry. My DH and I looked after our grandson even more than usual---he's such a chatter box these days and is developing his negotiating skills with "how about?""" questions like how about nap time being later? Pretty smart for a 2 year old.
> 
> Your posts have me wanting to do some baking and all the talk of fresh berries and Jersey cow cream remind me of my days on the farm in Iowa. My family raised grand champion Jerseys and we showed them at the local and State fairs. Still go to the State Fair in Springfield, IL where I can get some fresh Jersey cream, cheese and butter. Dave, have to try your recipe only with spinach or other greens...wouldn't trust anything I found growing wild here.
> 
> ...


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

maryanne said:


> ChocolatePom People just don't realize things about Florida. It can be a very dangerous place. You must shake out your shoes before you put them on. This is required for all tropical countries. My father forgot to do it one morning and laced up his shoe with a scorpion in it. He was stung and got blood poisoning. You need to be able to identify a black widow spider and a coral snake. Watch out for coral rock walls, trim, or old bbg's coral snakes like them as do black widows. Stay out of palmetto stands especially in the piney woods (Fla term) you are liable to step on a diamond back, I have seen pairs of diamond backs swimming in Fla Bay, So Biscayne Bay, and the Keys. I have also been fishing off the small islands in shallow water and a hammerhead swam right by the boat. That was the last time I went out in a small boat, shallow water or not, Then there are the loose pythons and boas and caymans and piranhas and.............


Omigosh, maryanne, the Florida Chamber of Commerce will have you evicted from the State. :lol: I don't know if I'll ever be able to visit again. We once had an armadillo walk through our campsite at Disney World, but it was harmless. Had to chase off all the little boys who were pestering it, though. Snakes and I just don't get along, neither do I like poisonous spiders or sharks.


----------



## 2CatsinNJ (Jan 21, 2011)

Good afternoon everyone ! I did some waterng of the back & front gardens after no rain appeared all week. We were even on a tornado watch the day that Massachusetts had theirs, but never even had dark skies. I am grateful for small favours, believe me, & so sorry for all those people who have had their lives torn apart by the effects of Nature. Now it's afternoon tea time, so I feel I've earned some time in the chair with my feet up, a cat in my lap, knitting in hand, & a steaming cup of home-grown spearmint tea.


----------



## SailorRae (Feb 7, 2011)

Good afternoon Dave from Rae in NC....USA. We just spent the morning hiking and exploring with our 2 grand kids. We had a picnic also. We are now pooped. I think we are more so then they are....wonder why that is? I guess because they are 4 and 5 and we are....well....I"m not going there. Let's just say we feel our age


----------



## BethChaya (May 6, 2011)

maryanne said:


> ChocolatePom People just don't realize things about Florida. It can be a very dangerous place. You must shake out your shoes before you put them on. This is required for all tropical countries. My father forgot to do it one morning and laced up his shoe with a scorpion in it. He was stung and got blood poisoning. You need to be able to identify a black widow spider and a coral snake. Watch out for coral rock walls, trim, or old bbg's coral snakes like them as do black widows. Stay out of palmetto stands especially in the piney woods (Fla term) you are liable to step on a diamond back, I have seen pairs of diamond backs swimming in Fla Bay, So Biscayne Bay, and the Keys. I have also been fishing off the small islands in shallow water and a hammerhead swam right by the boat. That was the last time I went out in a small boat, shallow water or not, Then there are the loose pythons and boas and caymans and piranhas and.............


There is also great wildlife - manatees, sea turtles, geckos, birds, dolphins and of course - fish! I love Florida and hope to live there part time soon.


----------



## 2CatsinNJ (Jan 21, 2011)

I once walked to post a letter in a box on a residential street in Cambridge (when I studied at Gonville & Caius) & was happily surprised to find a 6" thick layer of lovely nasturtiums atop the box ! Yes, they do grow nearly anywhere....except in a container on my front porch, for some reason....gets east-west sun, too.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Ceili said:


> Hey Dave, drinking tea, but taking a break from knitting, hopefully just for today. I was in a train crash yesterday morning and although I felt fine then, and refused to go to the hospital, today, I'm quite sore and stiff. Definitely not seriously injured, but I landed on my hand, knee and hip, all in slow motion, so the impact wasn't great, just enough for some bruising. So this is just a recovery day for me. But tomorrow will be back with the sticks in hand, babysitting for my grandchildren and knitting, which fascinates them.
> 
> Just finished a potato chip scarf (post pic one of these days) on which I got carried away. Wound up with 1760 stitches in the last row! took me four days to bind it off. Gave it to my recently widowed fried for her birthday last night and she loved it! She said it was like a giant hug.
> 
> By the way, love your recipes! can't find nettle leaves in my neck of the woods, though!


Really glad you're OK (mostly), it must have been a terrifying experience. Take things easy and let someone else do the cooking while you recover.

Dave


----------



## 2CatsinNJ (Jan 21, 2011)

maryanne said:


> ChocolatePom People just don't realize things about Florida. It can be a very dangerous place. You must shake out your shoes before you put them on. This is required for all tropical countries. My father forgot to do it one morning and laced up his shoe with a scorpion in it. He was stung and got blood poisoning. You need to be able to identify a black widow spider and a coral snake. Watch out for coral rock walls, trim, or old bbg's coral snakes like them as do black widows. Stay out of palmetto stands especially in the piney woods (Fla term) you are liable to step on a diamond back, I have seen pairs of diamond backs swimming in Fla Bay, So Biscayne Bay, and the Keys. I have also been fishing off the small islands in shallow water and a hammerhead swam right by the boat. That was the last time I went out in a small boat, shallow water or not, Then there are the loose pythons and boas and caymans and piranhas and.............


....And....Lions, and tigers,and bears, Oh my !! Yes, Florida/tropics can be a nightmare if you don't know how to live in harmony with what is already living there.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

OI edible flowers...brings me back to my beautiful landscaping all around house and fabulous kitchen herb garden right outside the deck off my kitchen.
I could always go out and cut fresh herbs for any dish, had chive, dill, several varieties of parsley, sage, garlic, basil, thyme, rosemary bush, catnip bush for our kitty..not to mention lavender and sandlewood for the fragrance..and Oh yes Patcholi..smelled like pricy perfume.
The pansey patch was devine and johnny-jump-ups cousins both made salads yummie and so pretty..also the chive flowers too.

Camilla


----------



## askem1728 (Mar 28, 2011)

maryanne said:


> askem1728 said:
> 
> 
> > maryanne said:
> ...


you are very welcome. i only notices it a couple of years ago that after a bath my son would have red spots on his bottom. so the next time he went to his asthma specialist he was tested fro some allergies and i asked about the spots. he said it was most likely a laytex allergy. so i got rid of the bath mat and he has never had a problem since. but i was warned at the same time by his nurse i think to stay away from kiwi because they are in the same family. how that can be is beyond me. just thought i would pass the information on. as for little one's asthma right now it is fine because it is almost summer here in Canada but winter time is when he is affected the most or if we get a really bad cold spell. i hope he will be able to out grow it. thank you for your concern.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

DorisT said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > DorisT said:
> ...


I had five, but I only remember the last two clearly, just a few odd moments with number three. It's very frustrating.

I haven't made honeycomb since I was a teenager, I'll have to dig out the right note-book. I know it didn't contain molasses, there was never any in the house! There was always a tin of _Golden Syrup_, there still is for steamed puddings and one particular cake I make later in the year; I think I can only remember there being _Black Treacle_ once, when I was about nine. I'm sure honeycomb started off like _nearly caramel_, I'll have to hunt for the right year.

Sorry to be a bit vague.

Dave


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

Doris T They can't evict me. Everything I said was true. Besides, 99% of all my relatives are here, and I am descended from so many certified pioneer families it would not be a populat thing to do,


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

I've not candied violets myself, but I can remember one of my nannies doing it. She was brill and taught me how to make jams and jellies and also how to make toffee and honeycomb. I tend to use flowers raw in salads or scatter rose petals over desserts.

Dave[/quote]

I'm curious, Dave. How many nannies did you have? It seems you learned a lot of useful things from them, like knitting, making preserves, and candy. You mentioned honeycomb. I think my brother and I used to make that, too. Does it have molasses in it? I love candies and if I made toffee, I could eat it all without any help.[/quote]

I had five, but I only remember the last two clearly, just a few odd moments with number three. It's very frustrating.

I haven't made honeycomb since I was a teenager, I'll have to dig out the right note-book. I know it didn't contain molasses, there was never any in the house! There was always a tin of _Golden Syrup_, there still is for steamed puddings and one particular cake I make later in the year; I think I can only remember there being _Black Treacle_ once, when I was about nine. I'm sure honeycomb started off like _nearly caramel_, I'll have to hunt for the right year.

Sorry to be a bit vague.

Dave[/quote]

Well, those two nannies must have been very special people!

I think our version of honeycomb had molasses and there were two mixtures - one had baking soda in it and when you mixed the two together it would foam up. Maybe I'm dreaming. Think I may have a recipe in an old cookbook.


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > FireballDave said:
> ...


We knew honeycomb as puff candy and it only has golden syrup, water, caster sugar and bicarbonate of soda in it. We loved when mum made this and it always seem miraculous when she added the bicarb and of course it all puffed up. Happy memories, I can almost taste it !!!!


----------



## Dori Sage (Feb 7, 2011)

try knitting two socks at a time on two circular needles. You don't have that been there done that feeling. They get done at the same time and are always the same length.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

dollyclaire said:


> We knew honeycomb as puff candy and it only has golden syrup, water, caster sugar and bicarbonate of soda in it. We loved when mum made this and it always seem miraculous when she added the bicarb and of course it all puffed up. Happy memories, I can almost taste it !!!!


That sounds like how we made it, I can't remember the prortions though. I'll have to look for the right set of notes now!

Dave


----------



## wackycat4 (Jan 28, 2011)

Hi!
I try to check in a couple of times (4) a week, but I always miss the TEA PARTIES!!!!!!!!
If you don't give at least a weeks notice could you, please? If you do I'm bonkers so ignore me! 
Sounds like lots of fun and I always go on right in the middle of it-or at the end.
many thanks,
wackycat4
SUE :-( :XD:


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I'm thinking an American equivalent for Weetbix (boy, does spell check have a field day with *that* word!) might be Shredded Wheat? What do you all think?


Weetabix is very different from Shredded Wheat, I'm not sure it would be the right substitute. The website is here:

http://www.weetabix.co.uk/brands/cereals/weetabix

perhaps somebody in America will know it by another name.

Dave


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> dollyclaire said:
> 
> 
> > We knew honeycomb as puff candy and it only has golden syrup, water, caster sugar and bicarbonate of soda in it. We loved when mum made this and it always seem miraculous when she added the bicarb and of course it all puffed up. Happy memories, I can almost taste it !!!!
> ...


I just googled for a recipe and there are several. They don't seem to have molasses in them, as I thought. Maybe it just tasted like molasses to me as a kid. Sounds simple enough - maybe I'll have to try it again. When you add the baking soda, you get a chemical reaction according to the recipes. That's what probably fascinated my older brother. We used to discuss things we remember eating while we were still living at home, but unfortunately, he passed away a couple of years ago due to complications from shingles. It caused him much misery and pain. My husband and I got our shingles shot not long after that.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Sarahnotts said:


> Hello all
> Just finished the big week shop, got home and realised we had forgotten the milk, how stupid can I get especially as I was going to make a weetabix cake today. Have to pop down to the local shop for some now.
> 
> Here is the recepe for weetabix cake - very easy, no fat!!
> ...


Thank you for posting this, I had them many years ago at a friend's house and never dmanaged to snag her receipt!

Dave


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

maryanne said:


> Leftovers! What leftovers?! kneonknitter you must be kidding


ROFL Maryanne. My son & I are the only ones who eat them so he made 21, we ate 3 had 18 left over. They won't be left over for long tho, that I guarantee.


----------



## gracieanne (Mar 29, 2011)

dollyclaire said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > DorisT said:
> ...


Pardon for asking but what is "Golden Syrup"?


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> Dave.
> What is "brill"? I have not heard of that term before?
> Carol (IL)


'Brill' is English schoolboy short for _brilliant_, sorry for confusing you, I use the word automatically when something is really good, dazzlingly so.

Dave


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

Oh I can give you the amounts as I got mum to give me all her recipes
Honeycomb aka Puff Candy

4 tablespoons golden syrup, 1 tablespoon water, 1 cup of caster sugar and 3 teaspoons bicarbonate of soda.
Grease deep tin or dish
Heat syrup water and sugar bring to the boil and simmer on low heat for 5-10 mins
Test to see if ready by dropping a few drops of mixture in a cup of cold water and if it turns brittle it is hot enough. Then add bicarbonate of soda and mix quickly before turning out into deep tin or dish. When cool break into bite size chunks. Enjoy


----------



## Oakley (Mar 22, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> Sarahnotts said:
> 
> 
> > Hello all
> ...


Weetabix.usa is the American website for Weetabix cereal.


----------



## Pamieanne (Jun 4, 2011)

First time posting here - a tea party what a lovely idea. I'm in hot & steamy Georgia and drinking a cup of Yorkshire tea - good stuff. Never thought of eating stinging nettles - ouchy things, remember rubbing dock leaves into skin when stung as a kid. Sounds like a good idea though. US readers - you can get Weetabix from Kroger, at least you can in GA. Want to try that recipe. Just finished curly scarf, still knitting baby blanket and want to start several other projects.


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

Gracianne, golden syrup here in the UK is ordinary syrup which happens to be golden in colour and dark syrup here is known as treacle which is a really dark brown with a much stronger taste.


----------



## akeehn (Jan 31, 2011)

It's 3:30pm here in Peterborough Ont. I spent the AM visiting yard sales, even though it was raining off & on. Got a real good buy, a rubbermaid container full of yarn with some WIP for $5.00, boy was I happy!!! Just made my day...love yard sales.

Cool & damp here today. Good time to just knit & relax.

Enjoying this Tea Party. Thanks Dave.
Have a good day all!!


----------



## Lisa crafts 62 (Jan 23, 2011)

It's 3:45 pm here in Michigan & we just got back from shopping. While we were in Sam's Club I bought a book called Craft Wisdom & Know How Everything You Need to Know to Stitch, Sculpt, Bead & Build. It has 6,987 charts, lists tips & things to do all kinds of crafts. It cost $12.48.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

wackycat4 said:


> Hi!
> I try to check in a couple of times (4) a week, but I always miss the TEA PARTIES!!!!!!!!
> If you don't give at least a weeks notice could you, please? If you do I'm bonkers so ignore me!
> Sounds like lots of fun and I always go on right in the middle of it-or at the end.
> ...


I start the thread at 11pm Friday UK time, 3pm in Los Angeles, 10am (Saturday morning) in New Zealand every week and post a link on the previous week's thread. If it is a 'watched topic', you should receive a notification.

I know it seems arbitrary, but there was a bit of dithering the first week so I thought since this is a global _Virtual Tea Party_, it should be as inclusive as possible, the timing seemed logical to me.

Dave


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Hmm...looking at the cereal, I don't think it is shredded wheat after all...something like wheat/bran "biscuits" instead (shredded wheat isn't stuck together like that). I'm also a bit saddened to see it has sugar, as we can't have that (well, I can, but I do like making goodies for my SO, who can't). I shall try to think of a suitable alternative!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

dollyclaire said:


> Oh I can give you the amounts as I got mum to give me all her recipes
> Honeycomb aka Puff Candy
> 
> 4 tablespoons golden syrup, 1 tablespoon water, 1 cup of caster sugar and 3 teaspoons bicarbonate of soda.
> ...


That's it!

Thanks for posting, I'll have to make some with 'The Lad'!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

gracieanne said:


> dollyclaire said:
> 
> 
> > FireballDave said:
> ...


Very thick amber-coloured sugar syrup, we use it in cooking in the UK. I think it is very similar to American molasses.

Dave


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Hmm...looking at the cereal, I don't think it is shredded wheat after all...something like wheat/bran "biscuits" instead (shredded wheat isn't stuck together like that). I'm also a bit saddened to see it has sugar, as we can't have that (well, I can, but I do like making goodies for my SO, who can't). I shall try to think of a suitable alternative!


how about ruskets? according to wikipedia they are similar. You can always use sweetner in place of sugar in the honeycomb/puffcandy, but you might have to add a bit more water as the sugar when it melts is in a liquid form and that would affect the balance if you did not add more liquid to replace the sugar liquid if you see what I mean ?


----------



## Bucketknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

It's 3:00PM in Chicagoland and time for my afternoon cup of coffee pick-me-up. It is quite hot here, but got my one errand for the day done this AM, so I could stay in the AC this afternoon and knit or crochet. Was crocheting on one of many WIPs and got sleepy, so here I am with my coffee. 

Hello to all!!

Karen


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

may i have a definition for "castor sugar"

thanks

sam


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

Hi, caster sugar is finer than ordinary sugar but not as fine as icing sugar. To be honest we have often used ordinary sugar when we did not have any of the caster sugar and it worked out okay.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

thewren said:


> may i have a definition for "castor sugar"
> 
> thanks
> 
> sam


Caster sugar is a fine grade of white sugar crystals. Because it is finer, it dissolves more quickly and is used in cakes and desserts. It's larger than powdered or icing (confectioner's) sugar.

It is the light suger one casts in a fine stream over things like strawberries.

Dave


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

dollyclaire said:


> how about ruskets? according to wikipedia they are similar. You can always use sweetner in place of sugar in the honeycomb/puffcandy, but you might have to add a bit more water as the sugar when it melts is in a liquid form and that would affect the balance if you did not add more liquid to replace the sugar liquid if you see what I mean ?


I'll have to search around. I've experimented with some of the sugar substitutes but found that anything where the sugar is part of the "body" of a thing, it just doesn't work (my sugar free chess pie was horrid!).


----------



## gracieanne (Mar 29, 2011)

Dollyclaire and Dave - Thanks for explaining Golden Syrup! I learn so many things at the tea party!

Sam - In the USA, Caster Sugar is sold by C&H as Baker's Sugar
and it comes in a white carton in the baking aisle of the grocery store. It's finer than regular granulated sugar but not as fine as powdered sugar.
I use it for everything, instead of granulated sugar beacause it dissolves faster.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> dollyclaire said:
> 
> 
> > how about ruskets? according to wikipedia they are similar. You can always use sweetner in place of sugar in the honeycomb/puffcandy, but you might have to add a bit more water as the sugar when it melts is in a liquid form and that would affect the balance if you did not add more liquid to replace the sugar liquid if you see what I mean ?
> ...


weetabix is very high fibre, my late mother was diabetic and it was OK for her to have it once or twice a week. The way they do it in the UK is to work out a balanced diet, so one 'treat' a day is allowed, provided the rest of the diet is sugar-free.

Also, one has to bear in mind, the quantity given yields eight portions, that works out at only one-quarter of a biscuit in each slice.

Dave


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks gracieanne - i'll look for it the next time i go grocery shopping.

sam


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Hi Sarahnotts,
> What is a weetabix??? Would love to try your recipe, but not sure what this ingredient is??? Hopefully it is something I can substitute for if I can't find it here in Pa. Thanks!


I'm not sure of the amount needed, but this is shredded wheat.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

MaryTre said:


> weetabix? Would 'Shredded Wheat' be close?


Yes. Same thing.


----------



## Dori Sage (Feb 7, 2011)

After visiting Ireland and England a number of years ago and eating Weetabix, I was able to find it in my local Trader Joes Market and also in the supermarkets. Don't know if TJs still carries it though. But try looking in the cereal section of your supermarket or maybe in the "gourmet" section. Shredded Wheat is nothing like Weetabix.


----------



## rosaposa13 (May 11, 2011)

Hi everyone, it is about 6 45 am here on Sunday morning, I am wide awake balancing my laptop in bed while everyone else is sleeping, hubby & dogs.

I have had a busy week, finished off some more bed socks, was ready for a change of project but the requests keep coming in for them...cooler nights now. 

I did a huge cooking day yesterday for the week, did traditional roast chicken and veg and made up some rissoles and veg and some pumpkin muffins.

I don't use sugar due to diabetics in the family, I buy fruit sugar and only put about 1/3 cup maximum in my mixture


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

dorisage said:


> After visiting Ireland and England a number of years ago and eating Weetabix, I was able to find it in my local Trader Joes Market and also in the supermarkets. Don't know if TJs still carries it though. But try looking in the cereal section of your supermarket or maybe in the "gourmet" section. Shredded Wheat is nothing like Weetabix.


Oh, good grief--there's a Trader Joe's right down the street from me! *slaps forehead* I'll go look! If the carb count isn't too high, I can likely use it and it will be okay.


----------



## rosaposa13 (May 11, 2011)

our days here this week have been pretty warm, Indian summer they call it for our winter. So warm that hubby is going to bath our dogs this arvo. I saw that pom pom wool this week, so cheap,it is calling my name. I didn't buy any because I wasn't sure what to do with it but some other knitters have said makes nice scarves. Now that I have heard the magic words I will go and get about 10 balls to try out, I can always use it for trims and stuff. Has anyone here tried this stuff ???


----------



## jencollect (May 9, 2011)

It is is 7am in Brisbane ..another beautiful day coming up! Yesterday I planted tomatoes, mint and pansies in a new garden bed, hope they are OK as we have a native brush turkey that lives in our back yard and his hobby is scratching up plants!!Not much knitting done as went to watch Aussie Rules last night at the Gabba, but working on a crocheted case for my hooks and I took this with me and worked on it at half time . Started a baby jacket from a new patons pattern book I picked up at Spotlight.. All the food sounds amazing, I remember picking blackberries in Adelaide hills and making pies and jam.


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

Hi, Dave--its 5:22 pm here in DC in USA today. Went to my knitting meeting; read my e-mails; watching soccer USA vs. Spain friendly game. Spain 2; USA 0 first half now its 3-0!!! I have always believed that European soccer is better and faster than USA soccer. Reading KP while waiting for grandkids to visit. Then crocheting after they leave!! Have a good rest of the weekend.


----------



## mernie (Mar 20, 2011)

A long time ago my husband planted strawberries for our little granddaughter, whom he adored. When the birds ate them he covered the bed with green tulle. That's when the squirrels started to play trampoline on the netting. They would jump around until they found a slot to sneak in and eat the strawberries. He then borrowed a live trap, put peanut butter in it for bait and caught the squirrels. He would put trap and squirrel into the trunk of our car and take them out of town. We still had an abundance of squrrels playing trampoline on the netting and eating the strawberries. I suggested to my darling that the squirrels were telling each other to jump in the trap, have some peanut butter and then get a nice ride in the trunk of the car. So the wise man bought himself a can of green spray paint. He would spray the squirrel's tails before taking them into the country. I told him that the squirrels in the new place probably wondered if these green tailed squirrels came from outer space, so they had to come back...and they did. Soon we had green tailed squirrels playing trampoline and eating the strawberries. Some wiser than my darling man suggested that he take them to a place with oak trees and a river separating them from our house ... which he did. And that was the lovely tale of the green tailed squirrels. They did not come back. .As you may have guessed, the strawberry patch was mowed over and grass grows there now.


dhdehamer said:


> It's just 8 o'clock here in Michigan; have just finished dinner and cleaned up the kitchen. (Fried Chicken, cole slaw, rolls.)Our 9 year old grandson is playing baseball this year, so we stay busy getting to the games.This week we bought a bicycle so we can go riding with him when he spends the weekend with us. Earlier today I helped my husband cover the strawberries with netting to keep the birds from getting more of them than we pick. We have had more than our share of rain this spring; all of the rivers are over full and the farmers are very late getting the fields planted.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> > I'm thinking an American equivalent for Weetbix (boy, does spell check have a field day with *that* word!) might be Shredded Wheat? What do you all think?
> ...


the site doesn't really describe the cereal or give a good picture...still curious.
Carol (IL)


----------



## rosaposa13 (May 11, 2011)

Hi Brisbane good to see another Aussie on board. Looks like we are in for another beautiful day here. Morning Carlyta, I am still in bed with my lovely little dogs Jack and Jil and little Pinocchio making eyes at me, they are saying ' get up, we are empty and need feeding ' 

I hope you all have a great day or evening, I had better get up and get my day underway. It was good to get on line while some of you all were. Please put some pictures on this week of finished stuff or if anyone made pom pom wool into something I would love to see it. cya from Aussie Rosa


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> cmaliza said:
> 
> 
> > Dave.
> ...


Thanks for the explanation...it all makes sense now.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

dollyclaire said:


> Oh I can give you the amounts as I got mum to give me all her recipes
> Honeycomb aka Puff Candy
> 
> 4 tablespoons golden syrup, 1 tablespoon water, 1 cup of caster sugar and 3 teaspoons bicarbonate of soda.
> ...


Thanks, Dollyclaire, I'm going to try this!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> the site doesn't really describe the cereal or give a good picture...still curious.
> Carol (IL)


I googled for images and got a good picture. No, it isn't like shredded wheat...more like flakes packed together with something "sticky" into a biscuit. I think I will just call Trader Joe's and ask since I have a lot of other things to do this afternoon.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

mernie said:


> A long time ago my husband planted strawberries for our little granddaughter, whom he adored. When the birds ate them he covered the bed with green tulle. That's when the squirrels started to play trampoline on the netting. They would jump around until they found a slot to sneak in and eat the strawberries. He then borrowed a live trap, put peanut butter in it for bait and caught the squirrels. He would put trap and squirrel into the trunk of our car and take them out of town. We still had an abundance of squrrels playing trampoline on the netting and eating the strawberries. I suggested to my darling that the squirrels were telling each other to jump in the trap, have some peanut butter and then get a nice ride in the trunk of the car. So the wise man bought himself a can of green spray paint. He would spray the squirrel's tails before taking them into the country. I told him that the squirrels in the new place probably wondered if these green tailed squirrels came from outer space, so they had to come back...and they did. Soon we had green tailed squirrels playing trampoline and eating the strawberries. Some wiser than my darling man suggested that he take them to a place with oak trees and a river separating them from our house ... which he did. And that was the lovely tale of the green tailed squirrels. They did not come back. .As you may have guessed, the strawberry patch was mowed over and grass grows there now.
> 
> 
> dhdehamer said:
> ...


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

DorisT said:


> dollyclaire said:
> 
> 
> > Oh I can give you the amounts as I got mum to give me all her recipes
> ...


It's great fun but be careful, once the bicarb starts working it froths up like crazy and multiplies in volume. It's fascinating to watch, but boiling sugar sticks and burns, so be prepared.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > Sorlenna said:
> ...


There is a clear photo of what they look like:

http://scruss.com/blog/2007/03/07/this-is-my-breakfast/


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > dollyclaire said:
> ...


Yes, I thought of that, Dave. Think I'll need my husband's help.


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

DorisT said:


> maryanne said:
> 
> 
> > FireballDave said:
> ...


I hope you like it It;s easy to fix ahead and you can leave it in the fridge for a couple of hours if necessary. I like to cook it while it's still warm but it cooks long enough for you to clean up the kitchen before supper. I also had key lime pie for my dinner.


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

my hubby, went with bro. to mens breakfast then brought me in a iced mocca latti. wonderful, he fixed me a egg&bagel sandwich and then we hit some yard sales. i did luck into a bag of free yarn at a estate sale, just wanted it gone. that was my main thing was looking for yarn and knitting stuff. we did find a bargain foldup stroller for our friends twins for a dollar, so we will give that to her tomarrow at church. it got too hot too quick so we called it quits and went to wally world, got out groc. and ate some mexican food and came home, were we have stayed in the cool, napped and watched some good movies with feet up. we just got spoiled to the wonderful cool weather and not like typical arkansas weather, hot and humid. yuk all its good for is frizzing your hair. i picked up some vanilla pound cake and am thawing out some strawberries i had in the freezer. tonight i will put a roast in the crock pot to cook over night, then i have my carrots and potatoes pealed and ready to drain, and put them in while we are at church, and there is lunch, i think a bag of some frozen green stuff to go along. i have loved checking in as usual to hear all the discussions of florida, food, different climates and everyones goings on this day. later, thanks again dave for the beginning


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Hi all, I just returned from my church's Synod Assembly. This was the first time I have ever gone. It was held in Ocean City, MD this year, and was very interesting.
As far as the Weetabix goes, I found a website where you can type in your zip code and they will locate a store near you that sells the products:

http://www.weetabixusa.com/wheretobuy.php

I do most of my grocery shopping at one of the stores listed, so I am slapping my head, too!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it's been really hot here in northwest ohio - 92 degrees the last time i looked - and the high humidity doesn't help - with copd and emphasema i stayed in the a/c all day -- would much rather have the windows open with the breeze blowing through - plus the animals can go in and out when they please and i don't need to worry about them.

have been working on my first afghan today - over half done - have eleven more pattern repeats to do - twelve rows per repeat - square within a square. i'm not totally pleased with it but it will do for the first one.

also finished a dishrag: yarn in front slip one as though to pearl - yarn in back knit one - repeat two rows. i had forty-eight stitches on #7's. a quick easy pattern.

thanks again dave for hosting our tea party - i look forward to it every weekend. you should be sleeping right now i'm thinking.

sam


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

grosvenor said:


> Weetbix (no A) is a wheat-based cereal, shredded, formed into blocks.
> 
> It is made in Australia & NZ by Sanitarium, which is the Health Food Division of the Seventh-Day Adventist Church.
> 
> ...


That is a bunch of interesting information. I saw it in a market here not long ago. When I was in England I would have it for breakfast.


----------



## askem1728 (Mar 28, 2011)

gracieanne said:


> dollyclaire said:
> 
> 
> > FireballDave said:
> ...


up in Canada we call that corn syrup bottle looks like a beehive. or one brand does. what you call honeycomb i think we call sponge toffee.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

My zip code search reveals that Trader Joe's does not have it here, but Whole Foods and Wild Oats both do--both are not far from my house, so it seems I may get my hand on some of that cereal after all. I'll try to get over there this weekend, but might have to wait until Monday. Meanwhile, I'll keep thinking about yummy things.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

aljellie said:


> Hello everyone. I missed last weekend's tea party because we were relocating to our summer home on an island off the coast of "down east" Maine. It's so nice to be out of the city and arrive at a place where blueberries and red raspberries grow wild in the yard. Not ripe yet, but I'll wait. I'm drinking my Arnie Palmer mix of iced tea and lemonade and peeking at the ocean as I read all the great memories and yummy sounding receipts/recipes. Tonight' company is coming for dinner and I'm serving chipotle marinated grilled chicken, salad, stirred fried veggies with smoked paprika and lime juice over brown rice and cherry pie for dessert. I'd better get off here and get busy if I want that to be the reality. Happy knitting, good eating and peace and traquility to all. Once again, thanks to our fine host, Fireball Dave!
> Ellie from Baltimore relocated to Maine


What island are you on? I've been to Monhegan.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> gracieanne said:
> 
> 
> > dollyclaire said:
> ...


I kind of think it may be more similar to Karo.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

hi everyone, Bitsey here. Have not been here in a while. Was lurking with a horrible cold. Just getting over it.Sounds like everyone is having a lovely time. Warm here in Va. it got up tp 80 degrees F. Which is unusal. Usually it is like a swamp here on the water. Well, it is after 8 PM time to head into my chair and pick up the needles. Just want to say hi to 
Chocolatpom and annie. Talk in the AM. Bitsey


----------



## Grandma Jan (Apr 6, 2011)

Good evening from Livonia, Michigan! When I read the first bit about stinging nettles I remembered many years ago when I visited my brother and his family who were then living in Gerod's Cross (not sure I spelled that right) and we went to a place that was like Stonehenge but not as large. My niece accidentally touched the nettles and it caused horrible pain for her. A kind lady in a gift shop told me about another weed that always grows by the nettles and if I found it and touched it to her affected places it would stop the pain immediately. I can never remember before ever having the capability of running that fast but I went so fast to get that weed and get it back to my little niece. As soon as we touched it to her legs the pain stopped immediately. Our family still talks about that to this day and the niece is graduating from college in a few more weeks. I was lucky enough to visit England three times when my brother and his family lived there. It was wonderful! Back then I didn't knit. I shudder to think of the wonderful opportunities for yarn that I probably missed. Ha! Ha! Ha! Guess some day I'll just have to go back again...

Jan


----------



## Sutallee Stitcher (Apr 2, 2011)

I lived in Fl. for a short time. The heat is so bad one year we were going shopping in Wal Mart at Easter time. We walked in the front where they had a display of chocolate rabbits. It was one of the sadest things I have ever seen. The rabbits were all melted. Heads hanging, caved in etc. I guess the store manager must have been from up north. Who puts chocolate in the window in Fl.?


----------



## fibrefriend (May 27, 2011)

Sutallee Stitcher said:


> I lived in Fl. for a short time. The heat is so bad one year we were going shopping in Wal Mart at Easter time. We walked in the front where they had a display of chocolate rabbits. It was one of the sadest things I have ever seen. The rabbits were all melted. Heads hanging, caved in etc. I guess the store manager must have been from up north. Who puts chocolate in the window in Fl.?


My husband and I lived for 8 years in Alice Springs, in the centre of Australia. The heat was amazing--one day I remember it getting to 48 degrees C. We loved it. Everything airconditioned and everyone had a pool. Going out bush was something you did in Winter, when the temperature was in the low 20s C. It's a beautiful part of the world, but you do need to like it hot! It is, however, a very dry heat, not humid at all. If you want humid, try Darwin, where you drip sweat just going one block!

It's a beautiful 17 degrees C here in Bairnsdale this morning (Sunday 10:37 a.m.) so it looks like gardening for me!


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> cmaliza said:
> 
> 
> > FireballDave said:
> ...


In this picture they look granola bars


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Just caught up on the tea party conversations...all the foods sound yummy. spent the day today at a river fishing and playing in the water with the grandchildren. I'm so happy tired I don't think I could knit a stitch tonight. Will check Kroger and Trader Joes tomorrow for Weetbix. The puffy candy recipe makes me think of old fashioned pull taffy my mom would let us make every October. Boy does that take me back....


----------



## 2CatsinNJ (Jan 21, 2011)

I love Weetabix, used to eat it nearly every day for breakfast in the UK. When I finally found it here in the US, it tasted differently.....so be forewarned.And I did used to get it at Trader Joe's but haven't looked for it in awhile. Good luck.


----------



## dalli (Apr 4, 2011)

Fibrefriend, I agree i too have daffodils and roses blooming at the same time, we have similar weather to you, we are not that far apart as the crow flies, love Bairndsale, always a good stopover when going south.you have lovely craft stores there too. Isn't it great to have this forum we not only get to talk to fellow Aussies but so many lovely people from the NOrthern Hemi. Still can't get over the different abbrev. and meanings to words may be I have to get a lot older because they keep surpising me and believe I can't get much older and still be here!!! Dalli


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

It is Saturday evening in Texas. Still warm but a beautiful day and evening. Just getting on KP so I am late for the Tea Party. This week I have been teaching myself to knit socks. I have finally started a real one, and I am almost to the gusset. As soon as I finish this pair, I plan on tackling two at a time toe up socks.


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

Sutallee Stitcher said:


> I lived in Fl. for a short time. The heat is so bad one year we were going shopping in Wal Mart at Easter time. We walked in the front where they had a display of chocolate rabbits. It was one of the sadest things I have ever seen. The rabbits were all melted. Heads hanging, caved in etc. I guess the store manager must have been from up north. Who puts chocolate in the window in Fl.?


No one from Florida


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

settleg said:


> The puffy candy recipe makes me think of old fashioned pull taffy my mom would let us make every October. Boy does that take me back....


Why October? Was your mom from Quebec? Here there's a pull-taffy made each October to celebrate the feast of Saint Catherine ... the patron saint (at least in Quebec) of Old Maids (tresors oubliees = forgotten treasures). Love taffy; made it once, just so my kids could see candy being made at home.

Back to my knitting.


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

Well Saturday is nearly over here in New Hampshire. I spent the day helping my mom run her errands. She is in assisted living now, and can no longer drive. I've had a little time to work on the stocking hat that my 4 year old grandson requested for "when the snow comes again, Grandma!" Hopefully that won't happen for a long while! Enjoy your Sunday, everyone!


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

BethChaya said:


> maryanne said:
> 
> 
> > ChocolatePom People just don't realize things about Florida. It can be a very dangerous place. You must shake out your shoes before you put them on. This is required for all tropical countries. My father forgot to do it one morning and laced up his shoe with a scorpion in it. He was stung and got blood poisoning. You need to be able to identify a black widow spider and a coral snake. Watch out for coral rock walls, trim, or old bbg's coral snakes like them as do black widows. Stay out of palmetto stands especially in the piney woods (Fla term) you are liable to step on a diamond back, I have seen pairs of diamond backs swimming in Fla Bay, So Biscayne Bay, and the Keys. I have also been fishing off the small islands in shallow water and a hammerhead swam right by the boat. That was the last time I went out in a small boat, shallow water or not, Then there are the loose pythons and boas and caymans and piranhas and.............
> ...


Of course there are some species left and, don't get me wrong, I love Florida very much. I was born here, most of my family is still here, I would rather be here than any where else , My great grandchildren are the ninth generation here. But everything I have said in my posts is the truth. I have seen so many people move here without any knowledge of anything other than beautiful beaches. Some of them manage to made it (survive the climate) because they have no choice. Most don't. It's not a pleasant thing to hate the environment where you live, it's a sad thing. I am glad that DorisT and ChocPom tell the truth about it . It is what it is and it is not for everyone.


----------



## maryellens (Apr 11, 2011)

the candy being described here sounds like a candy my mom used to make. We called it seafoam, as it looked like a light brown sponge.

Had to laugh at the story about the squirrels. we have quite a few here, and we love watching their antics as they try to eat the birds food. We finally gave up with squirrel proof feeders, and just put enough sunflower seeds out for all of them. At night, raccoons come up and to see them swinging from the feeder to the deck is a trip. It is not unusual for us to see raccoons, possums, a skunk and a wild cat eating from the same feeder. We actually put cheap dry dogfood out for them each night. As long as they have that, they stay out of my gardens and garbage cans. before that they used to tear up everything. We know we shouldn't be feeding them, but we enjoy watching.


----------



## KiSu719 (Feb 25, 2011)

maryellens said:


> the candy being described here sounds like a candy my mom used to make. We called it seafoam, as it looked like a light brown sponge.
> 
> Had to laugh at the story about the squirrels. we have quite a few here, and we love watching their antics as they try to eat the birds food. We finally gave up with squirrel proof feeders, and just put enough sunflower seeds out for all of them. At night, raccoons come up and to see them swinging from the feeder to the deck is a trip. It is not unusual for us to see raccoons, possums, a skunk and a wild cat eating from the same feeder. We actually put cheap dry dogfood out for them each night. As long as they have that, they stay out of my gardens and garbage cans. before that they used to tear up everything. We know we shouldn't be feeding them, but we enjoy watching.


Seafoam is made from beaten egg whites and a syrup made from brown sugar. It is Divinity made with brown sugar.


----------



## maryinvt (Feb 21, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> > I'm thinking an American equivalent for Weetbix (boy, does spell check have a field day with *that* word!) might be Shredded Wheat? What do you all think?
> ...


Amazon.com has them


----------



## Grannybear (Mar 29, 2011)

Good Evening (oops morning just realized it's 12:15 a.m.) here in Ontario Canada. It has taken me at least a couple of hours since the end of the Hockey Game WE WON! WE WON!
In a very valliantly fought game that went into sudden death overtime. Have recorded all the wonderful recipes (appreciate the sharing) and look forward to trying all of them. I too enjoy hearing where everyone is from and how some are already harvesting the fruits of their labours while others like us are just now able to plant their gardens. Thank you Dave for once again hosting this great party I look forward to checking in again before heading off to sit with a friends special needs daughter while they are out. This is always a great chance to get some knitting done as she loves to make puzzles but always hands me my knitting and makes me sit at the table with her while she does them. I have just finished the Leafy Jacket and have started the hat to match. Should finish that later today and will start on a carriage cover to finish the set.
Looking forward to checking in later = Have a great Morning Afternoon, Evening wherever you are and Happy Knitting to All Norah
Almost forgot I tried posting regarding an arthritis remedy and haven't seen it here yet so will add it now. You need to use Sultana Raisins (the yellow ones) and Gin. You place the raisins in a bowl and just cover them with the gin and let the raisins soak all the liquid in (a few days) then eat a handful each day. If you google raisins+gin+arthritis there are many posts including Dr. Oz
Hope it works am going to start as soon as mine are ready.
Hope to hear if anyone else has heard of this remedy


----------



## Donna A (Mar 7, 2011)

Missed the tea party last week as we were camping in the north. Actually cleaning and taking care of fallen trees. Gave a pair of knitted socks to a friend and some crocheted scrubbies to others. We are home for one day to do laundry and repack as we are the SAG car for a bike ride to raise money for missions this week, up the west side of the state. Should be lots of fun and time to knit in the car! Plan on visiting yarn shops along the way and be at WORLD WIDE KNIT IN PUBLIC DAY in Cross Village n JUne 11. My husband and I hunt morel mushrooms, bracken fern(tastes like aspargras),Leeks, this time of year . Also pick as many wild berries as we can. In the spring I love to make dandelion jelly and use the greens in salad. It is so interesting to read the tea party entries. The time does slip away! Have a wonderful party!


----------



## AuntJMae (Feb 25, 2011)

I guess it's my turn...I haven't yet read all the entries for the weekend up to now, but I need to report on the most excitement I've had since I moved into this bi-level apartment. I have a little powder room on the main floor. The main floor is above my bedroom, bath and laundry/utility room. The powder room toilet decided to "throw up" this evening just as I was sitting down to dinner. But I thought it was a ruptured sprinkler down in the doorway to my bedroom. It seems the water crept under the carpet and down into a return vent in the floor and made its way downstairs in my place and the neighboring place, too. For two hours we mopped, cleared stuff out of the way for the suck-it-all-up man to do his job. It is amazing: not only did he suck up the water (and whatever was in it) but he washed the area as well. In both places. And was done before the news was over. I sat and knitted through most of the scurry... Anyway, there were two men in my house...at night....and they were cleaning!!!!! I tried to get them to do the whole carpet (I hate to vacuum/Hoover)but they declined my request. 
My point, and I do have one, is that if I owned my own place at my advanced age, I don't know what I would have done or who I would have called. Renting gives me someone to do the bad stuff, stuff I cannot reach and quick solutions to things I would let go forever, if possible. I'm sitting here in my still-damp bedroom with a fan and the AC going to avoid the dreaded mildew (it's supposed to be humid the next few days...)
Glad you were all there to tell....my heart is finally back to normal and I got about six rows done between bouts of moving and directin.
Anyone else have plumbing horror stories???? I know it's not tea time conversation, but it's what's happened here.
Sleep well, if you are just hitting the hay/have a lovely Sunday those of you in that time zone/Happy Monday to all others....


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Grandma Jan said:


> Good evening from Livonia, Michigan! When I read the first bit about stinging nettles I remembered many years ago when I visited my brother and his family who were then living in Gerod's Cross (not sure I spelled that right) and we went to a place that was like Stonehenge but not as large. My niece accidentally touched the nettles and it caused horrible pain for her. A kind lady in a gift shop told me about another weed that always grows by the nettles and if I found it and touched it to her affected places it would stop the pain immediately. I can never remember before ever having the capability of running that fast but I went so fast to get that weed and get it back to my little niece. As soon as we touched it to her legs the pain stopped immediately. Our family still talks about that to this day and the niece is graduating from college in a few more weeks. I was lucky enough to visit England three times when my brother and his family lived there. It was wonderful! Back then I didn't knit. I shudder to think of the wonderful opportunities for yarn that I probably missed. Ha! Ha! Ha! Guess some day I'll just have to go back again...
> 
> Jan


Hi Jan,

I think it must be Gerrard's Cross in Buckinghamshire you visited, there are some lovely woodlands nrear there. The magical plant that grows near nettles is _broad-leafed dock_, which is related to sorrel. Crushing the leaves releases oxalic acid and that instantly neutralises the sting. Wherever nettles grow in England, you'll find the cure.

Dock is a useful plant, it's known as _butter dock_ in the country, because wrapping the leaves around pats of butter stops them going rancid.

A couple of leaves would also get wrapped into the greaseproof paper wrapper of sandwiches that farm-workers would take out into the fields. Anyone familiar with _The Lord of the Rings_, will know the elven biscuits Frodo and Sam live on for much of their journey are wrapped in leaves, it was almost certainly dock Tolkein was thinking of.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

maryanne said:


> BethChaya said:
> 
> 
> > maryanne said:
> ...


I'm afraid Florida's climate isn't for me, I really don't do well in hot and humid conditions. I had to do a job there one July and took a few extra days for my own personal travel. Although there were buildings I loved seeing and wouldn't want to have missed, I found myself diving from air-conditioned environment to climate-controlled space!

I was very surprised how many elderly people with breathing difficulties chose to retire there, I would have thought the combination of high altitude and dry air in somewhere like Palm Springs would have been better. It's certainly on my list of possibles!

Dave


----------



## Bonidale (Mar 26, 2011)

I just woke up. Last day for the tea party. It is 4:30 a.m. here in Ontario, Canada. You are brave to tackle two at a time toe up socks. I knit socks for the Red Cross, let us know how it goes.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Bonidale said:


> I just woke up. Last day for the tea party. It is 4:30 a.m. here in Ontario, Canada. You are brave to tackle two at a time toe up socks. I knit socks for the Red Cross, let us know how it goes.


The Red Cross is collecting socks? Where can I learn more? I know they used to do that during the World Wars, but never heard of it still going on.

I learn so much on this forum, especially on the Tea Parties. I hate to go to sleep! But it is long past time, even for this night owl.
I'll catch up later.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from a slightly cloudy Surrey. I've just had elderberry jam on my toast this morning for a change.
Didn't make it back last night as our week end plans got changed. My daughter ran me yesterday and said could we have the grandchildren for the afternoon as she and her husband had an appointment (they are selling their house, but not moving far away) with the estate agent and didn't want the kids 'helping'. We spent the morning tidying up the garden after the scaffolders have gone and made sure there were no nasty things lying around. By the way the new extension looks fab.
Kids duly arrived and we spent the whole afternoon in the garden having a bug hunt which involved spreading a white sheet under the bushes while my grand daughter bashed them with a tennis racket so my grandson could collect an bugs that fell off and put them in his magnifying box to identify them. We had a great time and found over 20 different types of bugs. My daughter then arrived in the evening for a 'take away Chinese'. 
By the time they had gone and I tidied up again and had another glass of wine and a bath I was about ready for bed. Stupidly I tried to finish the toe of a sock and you guessed it I had to frog it!
My grand daughter has requested a pink and yellow crochet hat so when I've finished the sock I'll make a start on that - it'll give the crochet club something to laugh at tomorrow.
More tidying up and moving furniture today as the builders are going to knock the wall down between the old bedroom, which will become a dressing room and en suite bathroom and the new bedroom. I climbed through the window yesterday and the views from the new bedroom are lovely, all you can see is trees.
I'll try and catch you all later. Have a good day. Big hugs. PurpleV
Talking of food which everybody seems to be doing I love weetbix (they now make them in mini bite sized ones) and golden syrup sandwiches are one of my favourites along with condensed milk on bread and butter - just ask Penguin about that one!


----------



## Bonidale (Mar 26, 2011)

Here in Ontario, Canada, the local chapter (in a town 33k away) collects them and they send the socks up to the Inuit in Inuvik. I learned about this initiative through my church. You could ask if your local Red Cross does something similar.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Good morning from a slightly cloudy Surrey. I've just had elderberry jam on my toast this morning for a change.
> Didn't make it back last night as our week end plans got changed. My daughter ran me yesterday and said could we have the grandchildren for the afternoon as she and her husband had an appointment (they are selling their house, but not moving far away) with the estate agent and didn't want the kids 'helping'. We spent the morning tidying up the garden after the scaffolders have gone and made sure there were no nasty things lying around. By the way the new extension looks fab.
> Kids duly arrived and we spent the whole afternoon in the garden having a bug hunt which involved spreading a white sheet under the bushes while my grand daughter bashed them with a tennis racket so my grandson could collect an bugs that fell off and put them in his magnifying box to identify them. We had a great time and found over 20 different types of bugs. My daughter then arrived in the evening for a 'take away Chinese'.
> By the time they had gone and I tidied up again and had another glass of wine and a bath I was about ready for bed. Stupidly I tried to finish the toe of a sock and you guessed it I had to frog it!
> ...


Glad all the work on your house is going well, building work does make a mess, but it'll be nice when everything is finished.

It is a gloomy morning, but Catalan MotoGP just starting with the 125cc race and we're all sat round the table with our laptops, a big tv screen and a mountain of food!

Dave


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning from a slightly cloudy Surrey. I've just had elderberry jam on my toast this morning for a change.
> ...


Don't mind the mess 'cos I know the end product will be great. Enjoy your day. PurpleV


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> They are currently booking through to 4th September, beyond then I'm afraid I don't know.
> 
> Colin Baker's suit was on display, it won't be easy to recreate because it's a very complex design.
> 
> ...


I like Ecclestons's style, too. Liked doc #9. I wished that Eccleston had stayed on at least one more season. I'm glad that things are moving along quite well this season, though. We haven't seen the episode "The Almost People" just yet - we were out of town at my niece's 5th birthday party for a good part of the day and got back late, go grocery shopping, and pick up some gifted baseball game tickets for the Texas Rangers home game. So cool!

Did you catch Alex Kingston on Graham Norton? She was hilarious. I love her anyways. Watched the rerun of "The Lodger" the other day and the voice of the little girl is the same as the one in "The Impossible Astronaut". I sorta freaked out a bit and kind of squeaked - making the cats give me that whiskey tango foxtrot look. LOL

It has been a good weekend so far - tea party, life's events, and just having some goofing off time. Life is good.


----------



## gimmewords (May 13, 2011)

Hello my dear fellow party-goers! I missed last weekend. We had a Memorial Day holiday and Joann's had a big sale. I am just finishing up a yummy jumbo cowl from 2 skeins of Lion Brand Jiffy I got there for $5 for both. Love it! 

I also made a really great shawl (which I will post a pic of one of these days) and then got some more yarn on sale of the same type as the shawl because I liked it so much (with a coupon from the Internet for 10% off the whole purchase). I was a bit of a piggie I'm afraid. I realize that my next move is to haul down my stash and organize it. When I was shopping I realized I didn't actually know what I had back home.  

So nice to read all the posts and feel your presence all over the world my fellow knitta sistas and bros!


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

maryanne said:


> Good Morning everybody. I just threw this recipe on bright and early because if I didn' t I would be too busy to do it and you all wouldn't be able to read it for all the typos. It's my version of fast food. I do really miss my organic garden. There's nothing that matches cooking with vegetables you have just picked from your own garden. To me it is the ultimate.
> 
> Fast Food Ravioli Casserole Great for Company Supper too,


Maryanne - that sounds so yummy and delicious - yummelicious! I will have to try that for Randy. We're both in to trying new foods. I was raised as a very adventurous eater.


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

DorisT said:


> How long IS that scarf. Looks like a good way to use up our odd balls of yarn.


Doris, the Tom Baker scarf is officially 12 feet in length. I have a friend who just kept knitting and lost track of where she was and ended up with a 22 foot long Tom Baker Scarf. It looks great, though! I don't think I have that kind of stamina. LOL


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

Ragdoll said:


> Regarding Dr. Who's scarf: Tom Baker was the first Dr. Who I watched. I had to have a scarf like his so gathered all my left-over yarn and knit one about 8 feet long. Very functional for north Iowa but not so much for southern NM where I now live. Matt Smith is so joyfully intense but David Tennant still has my heart. Oh, those eyes.


Oh Ragdoll, I totally agree. I think my favorite is still David Tennant, but Matt Smith is really coming into his own in a very good way. I like the way Steven Moffatt writes - he's done my all time favorite episodes.

I'd love to see a pic of your Tom Baker scarf if you can share it. One day I'll upload a pic of the polymer clay Dalek Randy (my hubby) made a couple years back. Our Sci-Fi club built a Tardis. I think we're proper Whovians LOL All access geeks.

I wonder if anyone has ever knitted or crocheted a Star Gate from StarGate: SG1? That would be cool.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Here is a link to a pattern for the Dr. Who scarf. As I recall, the Doctor used it as a measuring device from time to time, hence the varying width of the stripes.

http://www.knitting-and.com/knitting/patterns/drwho/drwhoscarves.htm

Watched the second installment of the Almost People last night. OH MY!


----------



## fibrefriend (May 27, 2011)

Maelinde said:


> Ragdoll said:
> 
> 
> > Regarding Dr. Who's scarf: Tom Baker was the first Dr. Who I watched. I had to have a scarf like his so gathered all my left-over yarn and knit one about 8 feet long. Very functional for north Iowa but not so much for southern NM where I now live. Matt Smith is so joyfully intense but David Tennant still has my heart. Oh, those eyes.
> ...


I haven't knitted a Star Gate but have made one with patchwork and quilting. Entered it in the Innovative section of our guild and won. Then gave it away without taking pictures. Stupid, really! Maybe I'll ask the recipient to take a photo for me and I'll post it for you!


----------



## Bonidale (Mar 26, 2011)

Loved the link to the Dr. Who scarf. I wonder who knit it.


----------



## fibrefriend (May 27, 2011)

I don't know, but remember knitting one in the early seventies for a friend of mine. I used all my leftover wools and my friend (my twin brother's bestie) just loved it. He told me a couple of years ago that he still has it and his children (now in their 20s) just don't understand why it's so special. I guess you just have to be a Dr. Who addict to know why the scarf is so special!


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> maryanne said:
> 
> 
> > BethChaya said:
> ...


Thank you Dave. Having been here yourself you understand what I am saying. I think that retirees must come here for the winters and must have to stay indoors all the time in summer.


----------



## Bonidale (Mar 26, 2011)

Yeah, like I still have plans to make a Harry Potter scarf...


----------



## beejay (May 27, 2011)

I wish we could still get Dr. Who in this area.We used to get it on Sci Fi but it is now on BBC which I am unable to get. I think I have enough yarn to start a Dr. Who scarf. I've done a couple of Harry Potter scarf which the kids liked. Has anyone done the skull scarf in illusion knitting? I gave it to my grandson when he was in college. Some of his frienda wanted one but it waa a one time endeavor!


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

beejay said:


> I wish we could still get Dr. Who in this area.We used to get it on Sci Fi but it is now on BBC which I am unable to get. I think I have enough yarn to start a Dr. Who scarf. I've done a couple of Harry Potter scarf which the kids liked. Has anyone done the skull scarf in illusion knitting? I gave it to my grandson when he was in college. Some of his frienda wanted one but it waa a one time endeavor!


I remember reading someone's post on KP saying she made one for a granddaughter, I think. Maybe a search for illusion knitting will bring it up.


----------



## Sutallee Stitcher (Apr 2, 2011)

Seniors move to Fl for the mild winters. There is also no state income tax so their money goes a bit further. We were receintly looking at a place in Tenn. and found they also have no state income tax. The realtor told us that many Fl retiries are moving to Tenn because of the cooler weather.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

siouxann said:


> Hi all, I just returned from my church's Synod Assembly. This was the first time I have ever gone. It was held in Ocean City, MD this year, and was very interesting.
> As far as the Weetabix goes, I found a website where you can type in your zip code and they will locate a store near you that sells the products:
> 
> http://www.weetabixusa.com/wheretobuy.php
> ...


Thanks, siouxann....this worked for me, too. I have several choices here.


----------



## maryinvt (Feb 21, 2011)

Have we talked about different cheeses?

I like YOGURT CHEESE. It has a pleasant taste. It is made by Applegate Farms. It is sliced and prepackaged. But more important is has PROBIOTICS. Magic word now a days. When it comes to eating cheese this is easy for me to digest, decrease allergies and decrease negative digestive effects of antibiotics. It is also good for your immune system. Some co-ops (love the co-ops) and Price Choppers carry this cheese. I can not always find it in the stores.

What is your favorite cheese?


----------



## ghosking (Apr 21, 2011)

WOW, such a busy group! I've a pretty busy w/e myself, we were garage saleing yesterday, and I have to tell you, I walked away from the first one of the day, with MY SCORE! 2 huge boxes of yarn for $1.00 absoultely amazing stuff! Those babies head sure will look "stylin". I've been busy knitting, crocheting and looming, my wonderful husband made me a wonderful "chunky" loom, which allows me to loom a hat in 15-20 mins  Brilliant  I attached a pic for you all to see  Today I will continue looming, knitting and resting  HUGS ALL


----------



## maryinvt (Feb 21, 2011)

ghosking said:


> WOW, such a busy group! I've a pretty busy w/e myself, we were garage saleing yesterday, and I have to tell you, I walked away from the first one of the day, with MY SCORE! 2 huge boxes of yarn for $1.00 absoultely amazing stuff! Those babies head sure will look "stylin". I've been busy knitting, crocheting and looming, my wonderful husband made me a wonderful "chunky" loom, which allows me to loom a hat in 15-20 mins  Brilliant  I attached a pic for you all to see  Today I will continue looming, knitting and resting  HUGS ALL


Oh this is wonderful!!! Your red, white and blue hat is a delight!!! And you have a very clever husband. Is this like a spool knit type of thing with many, many more pegs? I love your sweet spirals on top too. So cute!!  
Mary


----------



## askem1728 (Mar 28, 2011)

Maelinde said:


> Ragdoll said:
> 
> 
> > Regarding Dr. Who's scarf: Tom Baker was the first Dr. Who I watched. I had to have a scarf like his so gathered all my left-over yarn and knit one about 8 feet long. Very functional for north Iowa but not so much for southern NM where I now live. Matt Smith is so joyfully intense but David Tennant still has my heart. Oh, those eyes.
> ...


i found yesterday a pattern for the Serenity ship from Firefly wish that show could have gone more than one season


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

beejay said:


> I wish we could still get Dr. Who in this area.We used to get it on Sci Fi but it is now on BBC which I am unable to get. I think I have enough yarn to start a Dr. Who scarf. I've done a couple of Harry Potter scarf which the kids liked. Has anyone done the skull scarf in illusion knitting? I gave it to my grandson when he was in college. Some of his frienda wanted one but it waa a one time endeavor!


Does anyone have a pattern for a Harry Potter scarf? Long ago we bought 2 Dr. Who scarves at an auction.....not many bids because there weren't too many Whoites there. We got lucky! We still wear the scarves....they come in very handy during some of our "chilly" Chicago winters. We have lost track of the Dr. Who shows, but am anxious to try to view some with Matt Smith. Does anyone in the Chicago area see these shows?
Carol (IL)


----------



## Jacki (Feb 10, 2011)

Good morning and Greetings from NM! Lovely day here the smoke from the Arizona fire is starting to fade...at least for today. I have been working on a cardigan for myself....a very pale blue. Pattern an old one from Bernat.....probably about 1984 or so. Can't even locate the pattern on their site! Will post when I'm done with it.

I have enjoyed reading all of your posts, and it sounds like a pretty nice time to be had just about anywhere in the world of KP!  Enjoy your day! 

Thanks for hosting again Dave! Nettles....my goodness! LOL


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lovely hats. I will have to show my husband the loom, maybe he could make one for the grandkids to use when they're here in the summer.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

In my town they have students renting in the winter and they get kicked out for the summer when all the Florida retirees come and set up shop for the summer. Used to see signs in the supermarket welcoming them back every summer! So we have Jamaicans coming to pick corn and apples in the summer and the Florida retirees coming to cool off. What a contrasting piece of local sociology!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

What I didn't mention that compares with Nettles, is thistles. They, too, can get awfully prickly, but are very tender when young. Use them in salads all the time. Nature is a very good provider.


----------



## jogs4201 (Jan 31, 2011)

Maelinde said:


> Evening all! I missed a lot of last week's party due to the Renaissance Faire. It is all done and now I have some weekends back and look forward to all the discussion here.
> 
> Since it is getting warm out, I'll have to dig out my recipe for Key Lime Cheesecake Bars. Those are so refreshing and worth juicing all those tiny little key limes.
> 
> ...


----------



## jogs4201 (Jan 31, 2011)

Maelinde said:


> Evening all! I missed a lot of last week's party due to the Renaissance Faire. It is all done and now I have some weekends back and look forward to all the discussion here.
> 
> Since it is getting warm out, I'll have to dig out my recipe for Key Lime Cheesecake Bars. Those are so refreshing and worth juicing all those tiny little key limes.
> 
> ...


----------



## askem1728 (Mar 28, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> beejay said:
> 
> 
> > I wish we could still get Dr. Who in this area.We used to get it on Sci Fi but it is now on BBC which I am unable to get. I think I have enough yarn to start a Dr. Who scarf. I've done a couple of Harry Potter scarf which the kids liked. Has anyone done the skull scarf in illusion knitting? I gave it to my grandson when he was in college. Some of his frienda wanted one but it waa a one time endeavor!
> ...


i just googled harry potter scarf knitting patterns and came up with lots of results but here is one that i think will help http://www.squidoo.com/ you will need to scroll down to the tag on the right side then click on any one that says Harry. Can't wait for Harry Potter and the Deathly Hollows Part 2 to come out but then again i don't want it all to have to come to an end either.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

maryinvt said:


> Have we talked about different cheeses?
> 
> I like YOGURT CHEESE. It has a pleasant taste. It is made by Applegate Farms. It is sliced and prepackaged. But more important is has PROBIOTICS. Magic word now a days. When it comes to eating cheese this is easy for me to digest, decrease allergies and decrease negative digestive effects of antibiotics. It is also good for your immune system. Some co-ops (love the co-ops) and Price Choppers carry this cheese. I can not always find it in the stores.
> 
> What is your favorite cheese?


Haven't tried your yogurt cheese - will have to look for it. Trader Joe's may have it. But I like Chobani Greek yogurt and try to have one container each day. I believe it has probiotics in it, also. I love goat cheese, at least what we had in the Loire Valley of France. Yum, yum.

Have you tried Tillamook cheese? It's made in Tillamook, Oregon, on the coast. We vacationed north of there one year and then drove down for the day. They also have some of the most wonderful ice cream and lots of flavors. You should see the line waiting to be served. As soon as you finish one dish or cone, you want to get in line for a second one.

Hubby is making blueberry pancakes for breakfast. We eat them with butter and confectioner's sugar on top.

BTW, one of his cribbage friends is originally from VT, up near the border of Canada.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> > PBS did an amazing documentary on bees...I was terrified by it, honestly. Without bees, our food supply is in serious danger--one thing I remember is the show featured an area in China where all the trees have to be pollinated by hand because the bees vanished and have not come back. I hope the scientists find a way to help bring the populations back up. Between droughts and floods, we have enough crop troubles.
> ...


I just watched a special "Bee Talker - the secret world of bees". There it was reported that bees are responsible for pollinating 1/3 of the world's food supply...we are dependent upon that. Withour the bees we would lose about 1/3 of the food supply. That is substantial! Bees fertilize 80% of the world's plant life. I Think we need them!

I also just heard about carpenter bees. Don't know much...or even if they are destructive, like termites. Has anyone heard of carpenter bees?


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

askem1728 said:


> cmaliza said:
> 
> 
> > beejay said:
> ...


What tag? I don't seem to find it.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

No, mom was from PA and grandparents from Wales. Probably was because of halloween and fall harvest. Mom would take to school where she taught for her students and we got some too.



Jessica-Jean said:


> settleg said:
> 
> 
> > The puffy candy recipe makes me think of old fashioned pull taffy my mom would let us make every October. Boy does that take me back....
> ...


----------



## Sarahnotts (May 19, 2011)

Just found a recipe for no bake cookies, sound simple may try them soon
http://www.favediets.com/Cookies/Oatmeal-No-Bake-Cookies/ml/1

Just got to finish some gardening and all the house work that I have been putting off, as I have been knitting too much!!! Have done back,1 sleeve, left front and front band of a lacy 4ply cardigan in a week super fast for me, and have decided to make up as stitched so already joined sholder seam, sewn front band on, and will do sleave as soon as done, I hate sewing up at the end, projects can sit around for ages waiting to be sewn, hubby can not understand as I also love cross stitch!!! maybe an in built fear of messing up all my hard work.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

These are good! I had forgotten about them; used to make them when I was in elementary school 4-H club. Will have to make some with the grandkids. Thanks for posting; nice memories.



Sarahnotts said:


> Just found a recipe for no bake cookies, sound simple may try them soon
> http://www.favediets.com/Cookies/Oatmeal-No-Bake-Cookies/ml/1
> 
> Just got to finish some gardening and all the house work that I have been putting off, as I have been knitting too much!!! Have done back,1 sleeve, left front and front band of a lacy 4ply cardigan in a week super fast for me, and have decided to make up as stitched so already joined sholder seam, sewn front band on, and will do sleave as soon as done, I hate sewing up at the end, projects can sit around for ages waiting to be sewn, hubby can not understand as I also love cross stitch!!! maybe an in built fear of messing up all my hard work.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Sarahnotts said:


> Just found a recipe for no bake cookies, sound simple may try them soon
> http://www.favediets.com/Cookies/Oatmeal-No-Bake-Cookies/ml/1
> 
> Just got to finish some gardening and all the house work that I have been putting off, as I have been knitting too much!!! Have done back,1 sleeve, left front and front band of a lacy 4ply cardigan in a week super fast for me, and have decided to make up as stitched so already joined sholder seam, sewn front band on, and will do sleave as soon as done, I hate sewing up at the end, projects can sit around for ages waiting to be sewn, hubby can not understand as I also love cross stitch!!! maybe an in built fear of messing up all my hard work.


Those cookies are really good! My younger son made them in second grade and I requested the recipe from his teacher. He'll be 44 this September - how time flies! Be careful with them, though, if you keep them too long, they get moldy. If you don't eat them right away, keep them refrigerated.


----------



## Sutallee Stitcher (Apr 2, 2011)

Ah carpenter bees and carpenter ants love to eat anything wood in GA. Honey bees are on the decline but carpenter bees are plenty.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Maelinde said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > How long IS that scarf. Looks like a good way to use up our odd balls of yarn.
> ...


Thanks, Maelinde, I don't, either. I get bored too easily and I'd want to move on to something else.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Sutallee Stitcher said:


> Ah carpenter bees and carpenter ants love to eat anything wood in GA. Honey bees are on the decline but carpenter bees are plenty.


But do the carpenter bees have hives and make honey AND pollinate the plants?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

maryinvt said:


> Have we talked about different cheeses?
> 
> I like YOGURT CHEESE. It has a pleasant taste. It is made by Applegate Farms. It is sliced and prepackaged. But more important is has PROBIOTICS. Magic word now a days. When it comes to eating cheese this is easy for me to digest, decrease allergies and decrease negative digestive effects of antibiotics. It is also good for your immune system. Some co-ops (love the co-ops) and Price Choppers carry this cheese. I can not always find it in the stores.
> 
> What is your favorite cheese?


My favourite cheese is a blue cheese made from ewe's milk. It is made in Yorkshire, and for the life of me I can't remember the name, Another ewe's cheese is Ribbledale. I cannot take cow's milk or cheese so these ewes one suit me much better.


----------



## Sutallee Stitcher (Apr 2, 2011)

No unfortunately. Carpenter bees just eat!!!!!!


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

maryinvt said:


> Have we talked about different cheeses?
> 
> I like YOGURT CHEESE. It has a pleasant taste. It is made by Applegate Farms. It is sliced and prepackaged. But more important is has PROBIOTICS. Magic word now a days. When it comes to eating cheese this is easy for me to digest, decrease allergies and decrease negative digestive effects of antibiotics. It is also good for your immune system. Some co-ops (love the co-ops) and Price Choppers carry this cheese. I can not always find it in the stores.
> 
> What is your favorite cheese?


I just signed up for the Applegate newsletter.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

With so many cheeses to choose from, I like to mix it up and buy different ones every week. I always have some _Red Leicester_ in for cooking, I like it grated and mixed with crushed potato crisps and flashed under the grill as a crispy topping. I like _Mexicana Cheddar_ in my _Cheat's Souffles_ and loads of other dishes, like my _Nettle Quesadillas_, _Applewood smoked Cheddar_ is great on jacket potatoes too.

I do have a liking for _Emmental_ in sandwiches, _White Stilton and Apricot_, _Wensleydale_ and _Lincolnshire Green_ are favourites with biscuits, but I also like to nibble on cubes of very fresh _Gouda_ with olives with a very dry vodkatini when I'm cooking dinner. Then there are all the delicious French cheeses!

Dave


----------



## beejay (May 27, 2011)

The harry Potter scarf pattern I used was from one of thoe little free hanging pattern I got at Hobby Lobby It is called Wizard Scarves and has direction for Knit and crochet .It was promoting Red Heart yarn. There is a number beside it which may help. It is LW1312. 
I looked up the skull pattern and it is actually called Alien Illusion and is in Stitch 'N Bitch book published in 2003.
I think I need some cool ice tea.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> With so many cheeses to choose from, I like to mix it up and buy different ones every week. I always have some _Red Leicester_ in for cooking, I like it grated and mixed with crushed potato crisps and flashed under the grill as a crispy topping. I like _Mexicana Cheddar_ in my _Cheat's Souffles_ and loads of other dishes, like my _Nettle Quesadillas_, _Applewood smoked Cheddar_ is great on jacket potatoes too.
> 
> I do have a liking for _Emmental_ in sandwiches, _White Stilton and Apricot_, _Wensleydale_ and _Lincolnshire Green_ are favourites with biscuits, but I also like to nibble on cubes of very fresh _Gouda_ with olives with a very dry vodkatini when I'm cooking dinner. Then there are all the delicious French cheeses!
> 
> Dave


I'm going to have to find some of those cheeses to try. Can you recommend a good Irish cheese? Someone mentioned one to me years ago, but I didn't write down the name of it. I love roquefort and bleu cheese, also, and we always order bleu cheese dressing on our salads when we eat out. Very fattening, too!


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> With so many cheeses to choose from, I like to mix it up and buy different ones every week. I always have some _Red Leicester_ in for cooking, I like it grated and mixed with crushed potato crisps and flashed under the grill as a crispy topping. I like _Mexicana Cheddar_ in my _Cheat's Souffles_ and loads of other dishes, like my _Nettle Quesadillas_, _Applewood smoked Cheddar_ is great on jacket potatoes too.
> 
> I do have a liking for _Emmental_ in sandwiches, _White Stilton and Apricot_, _Wensleydale_ and _Lincolnshire Green_ are favourites with biscuits, but I also like to nibble on cubes of very fresh _Gouda_ with olives with a very dry vodkatini when I'm cooking dinner. Then there are all the delicious French cheeses!
> 
> Dave


Some years ago we discovered white Stilton and have it for our special occasions. I love apricots, but with mango and ginger is awfully good too. I do not like blue cheese, so I had never considered Stilton. I have brought red Leicester,gotten in Sainsbury's back with me.


----------



## KNITTWITTIBE (Jan 25, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> With so many cheeses to choose from, I like to mix it up and buy different ones every week. I always have some _Red Leicester_ in for cooking, I like it grated and mixed with crushed potato crisps and flashed under the grill as a crispy topping. I like _Mexicana Cheddar_ in my _Cheat's Souffles_ and loads of other dishes, like my _Nettle Quesadillas_, _Applewood smoked Cheddar_ is great on jacket potatoes too.
> 
> I do have a liking for _Emmental_ in sandwiches, _White Stilton and Apricot_, _Wensleydale_ and _Lincolnshire Green_ are favourites with biscuits, but I also like to nibble on cubes of very fresh _Gouda_ with olives with a very dry vodkatini when I'm cooking dinner. Then there are all the delicious French cheeses!
> 
> Dave


Ahh yes, French cheeses... Nothing like Baked Brie on crusty sourdough with a glass of fine Merlot...


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

oh my, I have to tell you that dinner cooking snack combo made me want to start cooking donner so I could enjoy one. What kind of olive do you like? I like Greek and green ripe especially.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Hey Dave, what about Cornish yarg cheese - the one covered in nettles - do you like it?


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

KNITTWITTIBE said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > With so many cheeses to choose from, I like to mix it up and buy different ones every week. I always have some _Red Leicester_ in for cooking, I like it grated and mixed with crushed potato crisps and flashed under the grill as a crispy topping. I like _Mexicana Cheddar_ in my _Cheat's Souffles_ and loads of other dishes, like my _Nettle Quesadillas_, _Applewood smoked Cheddar_ is great on jacket potatoes too.
> ...


I have a love of the one studded with walnuts!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

DorisT said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > With so many cheeses to choose from, I like to mix it up and buy different ones every week. I always have some _Red Leicester_ in for cooking, I like it grated and mixed with crushed potato crisps and flashed under the grill as a crispy topping. I like _Mexicana Cheddar_ in my _Cheat's Souffles_ and loads of other dishes, like my _Nettle Quesadillas_, _Applewood smoked Cheddar_ is great on jacket potatoes too.
> ...


I'm not much of an expert on Irish cheeses, I tend to go for English cheeses first and then look to mainland Europe, probably a hangover from my childhood. I know there are some forum users from Ireland, perhaps they could help you.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

maryanne said:


> oh my, I have to tell you that dinner cooking snack combo made me want to start cooking donner so I could enjoy one. What kind of olive do you like? I like Greek and green ripe especially.


Greek stuffed olives on ice, to go with my vodkatini, I even keep my martini glasses, jug and mixing rod in the refrigerator!

Dave


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

I thought I'd share a recipe I make for my children. Easy soup ( I call this one my no spice soup)

1 large can/bottle V8 ( I used store brand vegetable cocktail to save money), 4 cups chicken broth, 2 cans mixed vegetables, 1 pound ground meat, 1/2 cup quick cooking barley, 1/2 cup lentils, 1 small onion diced, 1 stock celery diced, 1 carrot diced. pepper to taste. I didnt add any salt to mine.

Brown meat in large heavy bottom pot, add onion, carrot & celery. cook about 3 minutes. Add lentils & barley cook additional 3 minutes. Add remaining ingredients, bring to a boil. turn down to simmer. Simmer until lentils and barley are tender. Serve with crusty bread. I have also made this without the meat for a lovely vegetarian meal. Enjoy! JCL

When I made this recipe up money was very tight. I had five children to feed on less than $ 50 a week. I looked in my cupboard and wondered what I was going to feed the kids for dinner that night. These are What I found in what I thought was an empty cupboard. I had made some bread that morning. I was surprised when the next week they asked for that same soup for dinner. Only this time my 6 year old son had a friend coming over and wanted him to taste my soup. This was nearly twenty years ago now. 
I guess I got the gift of making some of my best food (from empty cupboards) from my mother. Thank you Mom for teaching me to cook, garden and preserve food. A gift I have passed on to my children.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Hey Dave, what about Cornish yarg cheese - the one covered in nettles - do you like it?


I've only had it once, but did like it. It all depends on what my local deli has in.

At the moment, my route through town takes me past a fab Italian deli, their _Piccata Romana_ on biscuits with a blob of my own home-made plum jam is a favourite.

Dave


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Dave, what about Cornish yarg cheese - the one covered in nettles - do you like it?
> ...


I love the sound of that. I love most types of cheese, but most types of cheese made with cow's milk doesn't like me. Well just a little then and hang the consequences!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


Really sharp cheese goes perfectly with the rich taste of dark plum jam or black cherry jam, both of which I adore.

Dave


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

Have you ever read any of Carl Hiaasen's novels? His stories all take place in Florida and he often goes on about how the development of the land has caused serious problems with the much needed swamps. If you haven't read him, give his stories a try. He has a wonderful sense of humor and are a hoot.



maryanne said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > See that is why when people say...oh how great to live in Florida...I just tell them , you have NO idea of what h.ll is like until you live in Florida. Hot, Humid, Gigantic Bugs, Snakes, Gators, yuck. (if only I could afford to move back up home)
> ...


Thank ya'll for warning people, what you say is very true. If you haven't been born here you can never, ever get used to it. I am a 5th/6th generation Floridian. My family first came in 1830. I grew up never having AC, In fact I still don't use it and only turned it on yesterday because I had company coming. I turned it off again and it won't go on until I have more company.

And really you are doing them a favor by telling them the truth. I have advised more than one person that it doesn't get any better.

South Florida was mostly all swamp with a small strip of higher land along the east coast. It should never have been drained by canals and developed. Gators can swim up those canals and they can go for long distances over land. They also can run a lot faster than you can. Doesn't happen often any more, but it does happen. I read that not long ago a gator ate a man who went swimming in the lake behind his house. It was one of our black lakes where you can't see anything . And then there are the mosquitoes......

Again, thank you so much for warning the people[/quote]


----------



## Donna A (Mar 7, 2011)

I make my own yogart and yogart cheese. It is an wasy way to use up milk when I have too much. Yogart cheese is soft and easy to spread I don't buy cream cheese any longer...just use the yogart cheese. Does anyone have the recipe for Amish Cookies? Lost mine, it was a large soft white cookie. The dought was so soft you poured it onto the cookie sheet with a 1/4 measure. They had a cake-like texture and one of the spices was nutmeg. We loved these cookies and they are so large that 1 cookie and a piece of fruit was all you needed for lunch or supper. Hope someone has this recipes.


----------



## hlynnknits (May 27, 2011)

Oh Donna, I think I have a that recipe somewhere. I will look for it and when I find it I will copy and send it to you on the blog.
Heidi


----------



## Donna A (Mar 7, 2011)

Oh I hope so, my family will be so happy. I am leaving for a week so take your time no hurry. Thanks


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > FireballDave said:
> ...


I stopped by the market for a couple of things and glanced over the cheese counter. And there was Red Leicester. And next to it Double Gloucester. I love DG with onions and chives - Cotswold? I used to be able to get that only when I was at the harbor in Baltimore.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Donna A said:


> I make my own yogart and yogart cheese. It is an wasy way to use up milk when I have too much. Yogart cheese is soft and easy to spread I don't buy cream cheese any longer...just use the yogart cheese. Does anyone have the recipe for Amish Cookies? Lost mine, it was a large soft white cookie. The dought was so soft you poured it onto the cookie sheet with a 1/4 measure. They had a cake-like texture and one of the spices was nutmeg. We loved these cookies and they are so large that 1 cookie and a piece of fruit was all you needed for lunch or supper. Hope someone has this recipes.


I assumed the yogurt cheese mention was a solid cheese, but I could be wrong about that. I make my own yogurt at least weekly using the Farmland super skim milk. It comes out lovely and thick with no additves.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> With so many cheeses to choose from, I like to mix it up and buy different ones every week. I always have some _Red Leicester_ in for cooking, I like it grated and mixed with crushed potato crisps and flashed under the grill as a crispy topping. I like _Mexicana Cheddar_ in my _Cheat's Souffles_ and loads of other dishes, like my _Nettle Quesadillas_, _Applewood smoked Cheddar_ is great on jacket potatoes too.
> 
> I do have a liking for _Emmental_ in sandwiches, _White Stilton and Apricot_, _Wensleydale_ and _Lincolnshire Green_ are favourites with biscuits, but I also like to nibble on cubes of very fresh _Gouda_ with olives with a very dry vodkatini when I'm cooking dinner. Then there are all the delicious French cheeses!
> 
> Dave


Dave, you must be related to British royalty with your sophisticated tastes! My husband is a commoner - he eats Cheez-Its from the box and Spanish olives from a huge jar with his before dinner dry martini.

:lol: :lol:


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I thought I'd share a recipe I make for my children. Easy soup ( I call this one my no spice soup)
> 
> 1 large can/bottle V8 ( I used store brand vegetable cocktail to save money), 4 cups chicken broth, 2 cans mixed vegetables, 1 pound ground meat, 1/2 cup quick cooking barley, 1/2 cup lentils, 1 small onion diced, 1 stock celery diced, 1 carrot diced. pepper to taste. I didnt add any salt to mine.
> 
> ...


NanaCaren, I have all the ingredients and plan to try your soup this week as soon as we finish the chicken bone soup and clam chowder I have in the fridge. Sometimes, the simple, nourishing recipes are the best. I'm not a fancy cook, but when my brother used to come to visit he always enjoyed my cooking. His wife would turn up her nose and make comments about the "simple foods" that I fixed. I say if it tastes good, so what? BTW, I like anything with barley in it.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

This is the first time I've shared any of my recipes with anyone other than family members. I am working on a cook book for my kids of their favorite childhood foods. It has been in the works for a few years now. I plan on putting pics of them with their fav recipe.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

mjs - would you share your recipe for making yogurt - i used to make mine years ago - have forgotten how.

thanks -

sam


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

thewren said:


> mjs - would you share your recipe for making yogurt - i used to make mine years ago - have forgotten how.
> 
> thanks -
> 
> sam


Sure, it's so simple. I use a half gallon glass measuring cup and heat a half gallon of milk for six minutes on high in the microwave. I use half of a Dannon yogurt, now that they reduced a container to 6 oz from 8. Just whisk it in. Every so often I check, just sticking a finger in, and when it has cooled, I just zap it for ten minutes or so on the lowest setting.

It seems that it is still yoghuing even when it cools off since if you heat it up again it will solidify after it's been cold. It takes about five or six hours to set. I figure it's done when I see a bit of whey (or a lot) on the top. Mine usually ends up getting done overnight.

I blender it every night with a banana for sweetness and some thawed frozen fruit for a before-bed snack. I drink it with a straw.


----------



## ChocolatePom (Feb 25, 2011)

BarbaraSD said:


> Have you ever read any of Carl Hiaasen's novels? His stories all take place in Florida and he often goes on about how the development of the land has caused serious problems with the much needed swamps. If you haven't read him, give his stories a try. He has a wonderful sense of humor and are a hoot.
> 
> Yes, I actually have signed copies. And hubby went to the university that protects the burrowing owls.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

ChocolatePom said:


> BarbaraSD said:
> 
> 
> > Have you ever read any of Carl Hiaasen's novels? His stories all take place in Florida and he often goes on about how the development of the land has caused serious problems with the much needed swamps. If you haven't read him, give his stories a try. He has a wonderful sense of humor and are a hoot.
> ...


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

FYI---many people who can't handle cow milk products do just fine on raw, unpasteurized milk products. Raw, organic milk is really an entirely different food. It still has the natural enzymes and vitamins in it which help with digestion.

I love cheeses but restrict myself to the raw milk, organic ones and try to get non-pasteurized cheeses. They are deeeeelicious and keep extremely well. I have been enjoying locally made goat cheeses and a local provolone. 

There used to a tiny, Italian woman who didn't speak English. She lived in this big ranch house. But in her basement she made cheeses. There was a full fat ricotta that you could die for. It was so rich; like eating whipped cream. I still remember the taste altho only allowed myself to indulge on a couple of occasions.

There is an interesting goat cheese, Montasio, that my local goat woman has available now. Hard, mild with a unique texture. It lost its flavor up against the chinese mustard greens in my salad, but gave a texture that was devine.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

My yogurt recipe is a bit different. I would heat the milk to below boiling. Remove from heat and add the culture. I would get a good grade of plain yogurt and add a few tbs to the milk. Pour the milk into a glass container, cover, and keep at about 110 degrees for about 10 hours. You can put it in the oven with the temp on very low. Tres simple!

Refrigerate and use at will.

To make the cheese, take a couple of layers of cheese cloth or an undyed dish towel. Pour your yogurt into it and tie the top. Hang this over a bowl. I would hang it in the sink from the faucet. Let it drain till cheese is firm.

You can also make the Indian Paneer by substituting lemon juice or vinegar for the yogurt culture. I believe you kept the milk on the stove till curds began to form (it has been some time since I made this). Once it begins to firm up, pour into a towel, wrap towel around cheese and put a weight on it. Let sit for a couple of hours to drain and firm up. Use in cooking veggie dishes.

You can also add herbs/spices when you are setting up the cheese to drain.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

tamarque said:


> My yogurt recipe is a bit different. I would heat the milk to below boiling. Remove from heat and add the culture. I would get a good grade of plain yogurt and add a few tbs to the milk. Pour the milk into a glass container, cover, and keep at about 110 degrees for about 10 hours. You can put it in the oven with the temp on very low. Tres simple!
> 
> Refrigerate and use at will.
> 
> ...


Did you know there are also recipes for the whey? Don't throw it out.


----------



## maryinvt (Feb 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> FYI---many people who can't handle cow milk products do just fine on raw, unpasteurized milk products. Raw, organic milk is really an entirely different food. It still has the natural enzymes and vitamins in it which help with digestion.
> 
> I love cheeses but restrict myself to the raw milk, organic ones and try to get non-pasteurized cheeses. They are deeeeelicious and keep extremely well. I have been enjoying locally made goat cheeses and a local provolone.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the post. I have a bit of a lactose intolerance.
Mary


----------



## maryinvt (Feb 21, 2011)

hlynnknits said:


> Oh Donna, I think I have a that recipe somewhere. I will look for it and when I find it I will copy and send it to you on the blog.
> Heidi


Hi, I would like the Amish cookie receipe also. I just love Nutmeg. I put it on my oatmeal in the morning. mmmmm


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

Lisa crafts 62 said:


> It's 3:45 pm here in Michigan & we just got back from shopping. While we were in Sam's Club I bought a book called Craft Wisdom & Know How Everything You Need to Know to Stitch, Sculpt, Bead & Build. It has 6,987 charts, lists tips & things to do all kinds of crafts. It cost $12.48.


I'm going to Sam's on Tuesday. Will have to look for that book. Hope they have it in Bangor, Maine.


----------



## maryinvt (Feb 21, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> With so many cheeses to choose from, I like to mix it up and buy different ones every week. I always have some _Red Leicester_ in for cooking, I like it grated and mixed with crushed potato crisps and flashed under the grill as a crispy topping. I like _Mexicana Cheddar_ in my _Cheat's Souffles_ and loads of other dishes, like my _Nettle Quesadillas_, _Applewood smoked Cheddar_ is great on jacket potatoes too.
> 
> I do have a liking for _Emmental_ in sandwiches, _White Stilton and Apricot_, _Wensleydale_ and _Lincolnshire Green_ are favourites with biscuits, but I also like to nibble on cubes of very fresh _Gouda_ with olives with a very dry vodkatini when I'm cooking dinner. Then there are all the delicious French cheeses!
> 
> Dave


I like _Gouda_ with a light white wine.

I just had some pumpernickel rye bread with a sour cream dip on it and 2 slices of small cucumbers and some very thin sliced turkey. It was tasty. Oh yes and salt and pepper on the cukes. A slice of chilled cranberry goes good with this.


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

mjs said:


> aljellie said:
> 
> 
> > Hello everyone. I missed last weekend's tea party because we were relocating to our summer home on an island off the coast of "down east" Maine. It's so nice to be out of the city and arrive at a place where blueberries and red raspberries grow wild in the yard. Not ripe yet, but I'll wait. I'm drinking my Arnie Palmer mix of iced tea and lemonade and peeking at the ocean as I read all the great memories and yummy sounding receipts/recipes. Tonight' company is coming for dinner and I'm serving chipotle marinated grilled chicken, salad, stirred fried veggies with smoked paprika and lime juice over brown rice and cherry pie for dessert. I'd better get off here and get busy if I want that to be the reality. Happy knitting, good eating and peace and traquility to all. Once again, thanks to our fine host, Fireball Dave!
> ...


I'm on Swan's Island. It's somewhat north of Monhegan. You take the ferry from Bass Harbor on Mount Desert Island (not far from Bar Harbor.) It's a peaceful quiet place and I like it better than anyplace I've ever been, at least in the summer. Any KPer with the time and energy to visit is assured of a fine dinner and a bed for the night. Just PM me.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Yes, but I wasn't dealing with that and since I also don't use the whey as a separate food item, it seemed I shouldn't be discussing those. It is supposed to be very healthy and I eat it but only mixed back into the yogurt.


----------



## dragontearsoflove (Apr 3, 2011)

checking in late this weekend...had a graduation to go to that got us in incredibly late last night. Garden is in, mostly, and finally! Have to finish the second garden later in the week, but I should have veggies soon! Now, coming to you with soda and getting rotisserie chicken with corn on the cob, cole slaw and a glass of spiced cherry wine. I'll catch up on everyone else's posts shortly.


----------



## KNITTWITTIBE (Jan 25, 2011)

Aljellie, whatta nice scenery you are describing, I'll be right over, he hee... I wish!!! It would be a verrrry long drive from Central OR, though in my younger years I drove from CA to Boston, MA with my then 3 1/2yr old niece, having a blast! There is a distinct scenic and cultural difference, I actually fell in love with MA. 

Enjoy your summer, it sounds like a lovely place. Hugs, Ingrid


----------



## dragontearsoflove (Apr 3, 2011)

Lisa crafts 62 said:


> It's 3:15 am here in Michigan. We spent some time yesterday buying flowers to plant & 4 Tomatoes too. I made homemade potato salad for the 2nd time in my life on Monday & it turned out really well. I am still working on the baby afghan on the knitting board & the practice stitch squares afghan.


Great idea! I have potatoes that need to be used. My garden went in this evening and I'm working on my poncho and a new dishcloth. Have a great day!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Went to celebrate my granddaughter's 15th b'day today at a huge restaurant called the Cheesecake Factory. All this food, many international type meals and salads, etc. You would probably think me weird, but I brought my own salad. Most of it from my garden, the rest all locally produced and organic. I must say that I didn't even get tempted by the cheese cakes. And came home feeling good and healthy.

It is so nice to see all the other gardeners here. What are the specialty things that other like to grow?


----------



## Oakley (Mar 22, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> gracieanne said:
> 
> 
> > dollyclaire said:
> ...


I think it could be something like our "Corn Syrup?


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Went to celebrate my granddaughter's 15th b'day today at a huge restaurant called the Cheesecake Factory. All this food, many international type meals and salads, etc. You would probably think me weird, but I brought my own salad. Most of it from my garden, the rest all locally produced and organic. I must say that I didn't even get tempted by the cheese cakes. And came home feeling good and healthy.
> 
> It is so nice to see all the other gardeners here. What are the specialty things that other like to grow?


If I were at the cheesecake factory, I would definitely not be eating salad. The local Barnes and noble has cheesecake factory desserts but I've not had any.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Sarahnotts said:


> Just found a recipe for no bake cookies, sound simple may try them soon
> http://www.favediets.com/Cookies/Oatmeal-No-Bake-Cookies/ml/1


My mother used to make those, but we also put peanut butter and vanilla in them; then, when I had kids, I made them. I still do on occasion--brings back memories AND they're delicious! 

It's 7:45 Sunday evening here; the haze from the Arizona fire came back, but there's talk we may get rain tonight (oh, please, please!). Today my SO and I had lunch with one of the kids for her birthday, then went grocery shopping (but no Weetbix yet). Then after dinner I frogged my latest project--I think the yarn is wrong...but I'll figure it out! It's been a relaxing weekend.


----------



## gimmewords (May 13, 2011)

Sutallee Stitcher said:


> Seniors move to Fl for the mild winters. There is also no state income tax so their money goes a bit further. We were receintly looking at a place in Tenn. and found they also have no state income tax. The realtor told us that many Fl retiries are moving to Tenn because of the cooler weather.


I spent 20 years in TN growing up and it may be cooler BUT it is extremely wet (humid) in both the summer and the winter. Also, in the middle of the state (which is where I grew up) they can never "sit out" in the mild climate because there are so many darn bugs that will eat you up! I find myself in sunny (sometimes) southern California and find the dryer climate generally better for my sinuses.


----------



## gimmewords (May 13, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Went to celebrate my granddaughter's 15th b'day today at a huge restaurant called the Cheesecake Factory. All this food, many international type meals and salads, etc. You would probably think me weird, but I brought my own salad. Most of it from my garden, the rest all locally produced and organic. I must say that I didn't even get tempted by the cheese cakes. And came home feeling good and healthy.
> 
> It is so nice to see all the other gardeners here. What are the specialty things that other like to grow?


Gosh, my local coffee shop had to put up a bunch of signs saying "no outside food please" because people were taking up their seats but bringing their own food. That's not fair is it? If you're going to a restaurant isn't it better to try something they are offering (even just a coffee or tea?)? I'm just asking.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Don't believe they make honey but do pollinate plants I think.



DorisT said:


> Sutallee Stitcher said:
> 
> 
> > Ah carpenter bees and carpenter ants love to eat anything wood in GA. Honey bees are on the decline but carpenter bees are plenty.
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Just read your recipe for yogurt and want to try it. Can you make it using skim milk?



tamarque said:


> My yogurt recipe is a bit different. I would heat the milk to below boiling. Remove from heat and add the culture. I would get a good grade of plain yogurt and add a few tbs to the milk. Pour the milk into a glass container, cover, and keep at about 110 degrees for about 10 hours. You can put it in the oven with the temp on very low. Tres simple!
> 
> Refrigerate and use at will.
> 
> ...


----------



## AuntJMae (Feb 25, 2011)

aljellie...I think I've been to Swan Island. It was either in the '70's when I took a windjammer cruise on the Mary Day out of Camden, or a bit later when I was busy corraling 10 problem teens for a month on a schooner. Are there lots of blueberries??? I think it might be where we had dinner one night and fresh blueberry pie for dessert. Great time. Love Maine.


----------



## crafty62 (May 12, 2011)

where in england my mom grew up on south end on sea u should be having tea and crumpets take care sheila


----------



## AuntJMae (Feb 25, 2011)

I think it was Golden Syrup (sugar cane syrup) in a can that my Grandpa used to pour all over his Chicken Pot Pie, Amish style....more like chicken and dumplings Southern Style. I can still taste it in my head. It remains in my memory as one of my favorite meals. Maybe because my Grandma taught me to make the dumplings on her metal kitchen table and then drop them in even layers into the pot. Yummmmmmo.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

It's 11:20 PM in Chicago...we have made it home. The car is unloaded, but there is still a ton of laundry to start....and even more tons of mail to go through! Hopefully I'll find a Knitpicks catalog in the mix. I'll wait until my morning tea to read the rest of the tea partiers' nuggets. It's been a fun party...thanks, Dave! Looking forward to next week!
carol (IL)


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

knicpix is having a sale.

sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it's after midnight in northwest ohio - good night all - grand tea party - thanks dave for hosting - see all of you again next friday. have a good week and lots of knitting, etc.

sam


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

LOL Mernie that is so funny. I have been fighting with the squirrels over my strawberries. I tried pepper spray and the wind blew it back in my face. Tried plastic snakes. It only scared me the next day. lol Next I tried the goose decoy moving it around the yard. I think they hit it and knocked it over. Still missing berries. We got about 2 cups in all out of maybe 60 plants.I think what the squirrel didn't eat the snails and turtles did. We have 2 airdales and a wirehair terrior that chase the squirrels. We know that they have caught some of them because they have no tails. So funny . We call them bobtails. Maybe next year.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Maelinde said:


> ... just kept knitting and lost track of where she was and ended up with a 22 foot long Tom Baker Scarf. It looks great, though! I don't think I have that kind of stamina. LOL


I didn't knit it; I bought (in a second hand store, of course) a 32-foot long x 9" wide knitted _thing_ ... still on the needles and still with a huge (bigger than a basketball) ball of the same spring-green yarn. I couldn't resist it! I'm thinking it was supposed to become a rug, since it has a fold 'seam' down the center. I haven't yet tried to sew it up. I could rip it out, but ... I'm thinking it was some elder's busy work while parked to die in some nursing home. Once she did, it was as unwanted and cleared to the second-hand store.


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

Donna A said:


> I make my own yogart and yogart cheese. It is an wasy way to use up milk when I have too much. Yogart cheese is soft and easy to spread I don't buy cream cheese any longer...just use the yogart cheese. Does anyone have the recipe for Amish Cookies? Lost mine, it was a large soft white cookie. The dought was so soft you poured it onto the cookie sheet with a 1/4 measure. They had a cake-like texture and one of the spices was nutmeg. We loved these cookies and they are so large that 1 cookie and a piece of fruit was all you needed for lunch or supper. Hope someone has this recipes.


Is this the one?
Amish Cookies
2 c. sugar
1-1/2 c. lard
2 eggs
2 tsp. vanilla
1 1/2 tsp. nutmeg
6 c. flour
1 1/2 c. milk
3 tsp. baking powder
1 tsp. soda

Instructions
Cream sugar and lard. Add eggs, nutmeg, vanilla, and baking powder. Mix soda with milk and add alternately flour and drop with soup spoon on ungreased cookie sheet. Bake plain or sprinkle with sugar and cinnamon or sugar. Bake at 350 degrees for 10 to 12 minutes or until lightly browned. Make 5 dozen. Only 122 calories per cookies
They sound delicious I will need to try this recipe as well. I tried the weetabix loaf yesterday and it was lovely. I am really enjoying all the chat, recipes, ideas and just the sheer joy of communicating to so many interesting people. Thank you Dave for a most enjoyable tea party.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

ChocolatePom said:


> BarbaraSD said:
> 
> 
> > Have you ever read any of Carl Hiaasen's novels? His stories all take place in Florida and he often goes on about how the development of the land has caused serious problems with the much needed swamps. If you haven't read him, give his stories a try. He has a wonderful sense of humor and are a hoot.
> ...


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning Dave and everyone. Thanks for a great tea party. At last it is raining in Surrey. It started about 5.30 last night and it is still raining this morning. Much needed by farmers and gardeners here in the South of England.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Glad everyone has enjoyed themselves chatting this weekend. I don't know about anybody else, but I'm going to have lots of fun in the kitchen this week!

Wishing all a happy week of knitting, cooking and all other entertaining activities. 

Until 11pm BST on Friday
Best regards
Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Good morning Dave and everyone. Thanks for a great tea party. At last it is raining in Surrey. It started about 5.30 last night and it is still raining this morning. Much needed by farmers and gardeners here in the South of England.


Very soggy on the Kent/Surrey border, but they promise a nice afternoon and good weather the rest of the week. The ground really did need a good soaking and this has been exactly the right kind of rain for the garden. Fortunately, I can stay indoors until it stops as I'm not due out until this afternoon.

Dave


----------



## Rose (Jan 22, 2011)

Not very late but boy am I am trier its 2:07am 3 hrs sleep
by for now


----------



## crafty62 (May 12, 2011)

thanks dave i will try sheila from illinois


----------



## PauletteB (Mar 10, 2011)

I missed this weeks tea Party.I feel lost. I see some interesting receipts. I would live to see the rice pudding. Hope I did not miss it.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Glad everyone has enjoyed themselves chatting this weekend. I don't know about anybody else, but I'm going to have lots of fun in the kitchen this week!
> 
> Wishing all a happy week of knitting, cooking and all other entertaining activities.
> 
> ...


Dave, be sure to let us know tasty things you whip up in the kitchen!


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

DorisT said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > Glad everyone has enjoyed themselves chatting this weekend. I don't know about anybody else, but I'm going to have lots of fun in the kitchen this week!
> ...


Thanks once again Dave. Enjoyed the weekend with all you KP'ers & look forward to next weekend.


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

KNITTWITTIBE said:


> Aljellie, whatta nice scenery you are describing, I'll be right over, he hee... I wish!!! It would be a verrrry long drive from Central OR, though in my younger years I drove from CA to Boston, MA with my then 3 1/2yr old niece, having a blast! There is a distinct scenic and cultural difference, I actually fell in love with MA.
> 
> Enjoy your summer, it sounds like a lovely place. Hugs, Ingrid


But I love Oregon too. My son used to live in Portland, now he and family live in Seattle so I fly across the country 3 or 4 times a year. Haven't been to Salem, but it's on the bucket list. There are so many lovely areas of this country. I've never driven all the way across, but I'm trying to convince my DH that we should take such a trip to figure out where we want to live in the winter.


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

AuntJMae said:


> aljellie...I think I've been to Swan Island. It was either in the '70's when I took a windjammer cruise on the Mary Day out of Camden, or a bit later when I was busy corraling 10 problem teens for a month on a schooner. Are there lots of blueberries??? I think it might be where we had dinner one night and fresh blueberry pie for dessert. Great time. Love Maine.


Lots of blueberries and raspberries. Lots of the windjammers sail into Burnt Coat Harbor on Swans. You're a brave woman to spend a month with 10 problem teens on a schooner. In the 70s there used to be a restaurant in the harbor called the Boatel that served fresh blueberry pie. Maybe you were there.


----------



## gracieanne (Mar 29, 2011)

Dave,
Thanks for a lovely tea party. Hope everyone has a great week!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

DorisT said:


> Did you know there are also recipes for the whey? Don't throw it out.


I put yogurt in a coffee filter to make the yogurt 'cheese' (labneh in Arabic), and my husband drinks the drained liquid. I guess that's the whey.

Haven't made my own yogurt since the kids were little though. They all but inhaled it; I needed it in very large quantities!


----------



## Janey (Mar 8, 2011)

DorisT said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > Glad everyone has enjoyed themselves chatting this weekend. I don't know about anybody else, but I'm going to have lots of fun in the kitchen this week!
> ...


Dave, just saw this. Fascinated by your British take on Mexican food, esp. since we live in Los Angeles. Is it too late for the rice pudding recipe? its my all time favorite, tho once had spotted dick in the UK, very funny.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> i just googled harry potter scarf knitting patterns and came up with lots of results but here is one that i think will help http://www.squidoo.com/ you will need to scroll down to the tag on the right side then click on any one that says Harry. Can't wait for Harry Potter and the Deathly Hollows Part 2 to come out but then again i don't want it all to have to come to an end either
> 
> What tag? I don't seem to find it.


http://www.squidoo.com/harrypotterknittingpatterns


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Lots of blueberries and raspberries. Lots of the windjammers sail into Burnt Coat Harbor on Swans. You're a brave woman to spend a month with 10 problem teens on a schooner. In the 70s there used to be a restaurant in the harbor called the Boatel that served fresh blueberry pie. Maybe you were there.[/quote]

We're planning to be in Maine the last week of Sep and first week of Oct. Sent you a PM last week asking for directions to Swan's Island, but didn't receive a reply. I did check online for the ferry, though. We've decided to spend 3 days in Stonington on Deer Isle, and another 3 days up near Schoodic Point. I remember a Maine friend took us to SP years ago and I loved the waves hitting the rocks and the seagulls. Your idea of spending the summers in Maine sounds great. Maybe we'll check out the real estate agents while there. Summers in this area (N. VA) are just as hot and humid as Balto, MD.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

NanaCaren...what a nice idea. Nice gift for the new daughter-in-law, too. Can I borrow the idea?
Carol (IL)


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

gimmewords said:


> tamarque said:
> 
> 
> > Went to celebrate my granddaughter's 15th b'day today at a huge restaurant called the Cheesecake Factory. All this food, many international type meals and salads, etc. You would probably think me weird, but I brought my own salad. Most of it from my garden, the rest all locally produced and organic. I must say that I didn't even get tempted by the cheese cakes. And came home feeling good and healthy.
> ...


I think it's more than just unfair.....it is really wrong. A coffee shop is a business, some trying to earn a living. It takes incredible guts to bring food into an eating establishment. I can't understand people like that. sad
Carol (IL)


----------



## hlynnknits (May 27, 2011)

I missed the rice pudding recipe too I love bread pudding, but would love to try the rice. Anyone out there that can help us out on this one?


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

hmmm...sorry, I don't mean to upset anyone. just reacting to gimmewords observations. Didn't see the earlier posting. sorry


----------



## KiSu719 (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks for another great Tea Party, Dave. See you all next Friday.

take care, Donna


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Janey said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > FireballDave said:
> ...


Great story about _Spotted Dick_...

One of the _Palaces of Hell_ decided to rename its pre-prepared version because, it felt some of its customers might be embarrassed by the name. They called it _Spotted Richard_ instead, thus demonstrating their complete ignorance and stupidity. It is a very old traditional pudding and the word _Dick_ is a centuries old version of _dough_. As some historians gleefully pointed out, regardless of it being the subject of schoolboy humour for many years, a food retailer really should have known better, especially since it labelled the product as being 'traditional'!

Dave


----------



## maryinvt (Feb 21, 2011)

Someone had mentioned some Wheat Biscuits made in Britain called McVitie's Digestive Wheat Biscuits. Well I found them in a small store this week-end and bought a small box. My comment is that they are ..... perfectly sinful... A wonderful habit forming taste to them. Addictive. They melt in your mouth and are very light. I think someone across the pond has been keeping them a secret. LOL


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

maryinvt said:


> Someone had mentioned some Wheat Biscuits made in Britain called McVitie's Digestive Wheat Biscuits. Well I found them in a small store this week-end and bought a small box. My comment is that they are ..... perfectly sinful... A wonderful habit forming taste to them. Addictive. They melt in your mouth and are very light. I think someone across the pond has been keeping them a secret. LOL


You need to get the chocolate ones. They are not chocolate, but have chocolate on one side.


----------



## maryinvt (Feb 21, 2011)

mjs said:


> maryinvt said:
> 
> 
> > Someone had mentioned some Wheat Biscuits made in Britain called McVitie's Digestive Wheat Biscuits. Well I found them in a small store this week-end and bought a small box. My comment is that they are ..... perfectly sinful... A wonderful habit forming taste to them. Addictive. They melt in your mouth and are very light. I think someone across the pond has been keeping them a secret. LOL
> ...


Yes, yes, those are the ones I got. America you are missing out on these yummies. :lol: 
They really are tasty. Do you have them with tea??


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

maryinvt said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> > maryinvt said:
> ...


Yes. When I have tea I always have something. And when I have something I always have tea.


----------



## Ceili (May 8, 2011)

We have McVities here. I buy them once or twice a year as a special treat - like when I finish a WIP. Excellent with tea!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

mjs said:


> maryinvt said:
> 
> 
> > mjs said:
> ...


Brilliant answer!

I've never come across another country with such a variety of biscuits as the UK, shops have an entire aisle devoted to them; as a nation, we are addicted!

I think it may be a case of _mixing bowls at the ready_ next weekend, I'll share a couple of my favourite receipts.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Ceili said:


> We have McVities here. I buy them once or twice a year as a special treat - like when I finish a WIP. Excellent with tea!


Just having an early morning cuppa witha couple of _Custard Creams_. Well four actually, perfect for dunking while I try to get my brain into gear, clever things will be expected of me in a few hours. I'm not as young as I was and I need the hit of sugar to get the wheels turning, there's a nasty grinding noise between the ears these days!

Dave


----------



## hlynnknits (May 27, 2011)

I'm sorry to be so dense, but what are McVities?


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

hlynnknits said:


> I'm sorry to be so dense, but what are McVities?


McVities is a major biscuit maker in the UK. Their range includes many British favourites. Their versions of some biscuits are considered to be the 'standard' other maufacturers try to match, a supermarket 'own brand' would be compared to McVities, for example.

Dave


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

mjs said:


> maryinvt said:
> 
> 
> > Someone had mentioned some Wheat Biscuits made in Britain called McVitie's Digestive Wheat Biscuits. Well I found them in a small store this week-end and bought a small box. My comment is that they are ..... perfectly sinful... A wonderful habit forming taste to them. Addictive. They melt in your mouth and are very light. I think someone across the pond has been keeping them a secret. LOL
> ...


Or you could eat the plain ones with cheese. Very nice. Also good for dunking in coffee, bjut not for too long otherwise the dunked bit falls of and you get a soggy mess in the bottom of your coffee cup. Enjoy


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> > maryinvt said:
> ...


Digestive biscuits with gruyere and a blob of pineapple and courgette jam... just off to the kitchen!

_I can resist anything but temptation_
-- Oscar Wilde --


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

Dave, what is Courgette jam?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > mjs said:
> ...


Courgette and pineapple jam - that's a new one on me. Is it more like a chutney? My grandson says the reason I'm eating elderberry jam is that I will then be purple on the inside as well as the outside! Must make some more strawberry jam as it's my grandson's favourite. Have a good day. Off to knit at a cafe in the park with a group of mad friends.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


Oh fab - lucky you! I'm waiting for the sun to be in the right place to take a pic. Luckily I have a flask of dry matini and a cool-bag of olives; it includes fruit, I call it breakfast!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

maryanne said:


> Dave, what is Courgette jam?


Fantastic! You must try making this:

*Pineapple & Courgette Jam*

_Ingredients:_
2lbs peeled courgettes
grated zest and juice of 2 lemons
1 large can pineapple pieces, drained (tin size 540g, drained 340g)
1 kg bag jam sugar with added pectin (or 1kg granulated sugar and sachet pectin setting agent).

_Method:_
Grate peeled courgettes wih cheese grater.

Finely chop pineapple, easiest method is to blitz in a food-processor until fine but not too fine - not a pulp.

Put courgettes, pineapple and lemon into a stainless steel pan, bring slowly to the boil, stir well and reduce the heat, simmer for 10 minutes.

Add sugar. stir until all the sugar granules have dissolved, then bring to a rapid boil and boil hard for 4 minutes.

Pot into hot sterilized jars and seal.

Enjoy!


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

I have a question for those of you in the UK. What exactly are Jammie Dodgers? I notice that the 11th Doctor adores them in Doctor Who.

My take on them is that they are some sort of shortbread with jam centers. Am I remotely close?

I should probably share my shortbread recipe. I'll most likely be making it soon if the weather ever cools down.


----------



## maryinvt (Feb 21, 2011)

> Courgette and pineapple jam - that's a new one on me. Is it more like a chutney? My grandson says the reason I'm eating elderberry jam is that I will then be purple on the inside as well as the outside! Must make some more strawberry jam as it's my grandson's favourite. Have a good day. Off to knit at a cafe in the park with a group of mad friends.
> PurpleV


My mom use to make the best elderberry jell. It was just so good and she sealed the jars with melted wax. As youngsters we would pick berries all season long. Elderberries were cut off at the clump. Sometimes the bush was very tall.


----------



## maryinvt (Feb 21, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > mjs said:
> ...


I saw a sign recently that said "don't bother leading me into temptation..... I already know the way". That's a good one for a yarn shop.


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

maryinvt said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


Try the digestives with mashed banana or soft cheese and some grapes on the side, delicious. The digestive biscuits are also good in using crushed biscuits in cheesecake bases or any of the chocolate mix no cooking tray bake recipes.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > FireballDave said:
> ...


Back home now. Coffee was great along with the carrot cake. Did quite a lot of knitting too. Buildings now want their tea. :roll:
ps like the sound of your breakfast.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

dollyclaire said:


> maryinvt said:
> 
> 
> > FireballDave said:
> ...


There seems to be no end of things you can do with digestive biscuits! :roll:


----------



## hlynnknits (May 27, 2011)

Oh, thank you! Is there a recipe for them? I live in Northen South Dakota, USA and am always looking for recipes like that. Hard to find. You are awsome! I'm learning so much about cooking and baking form you. It only makes the knitting the icing on the cake. Maybe I should try knitting some scones! LOL


----------



## Sarahnotts (May 19, 2011)

Jammy dodgers are shortbread rounds filled with raspberry jam, which is very sticky and thick , we have also have some toffee dodgers out now, not tried them yet, but am sure they will be extra yummy. 
The UK seems to have more biscuits than cookies, and we as a rule do not make as many as we purchase, its so easy to put a few packs in the trolly when doing the shop, and at least they last a bit longer, so long as they are hidden from the family/dog!!!!


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

dollyclaire said:


> maryinvt said:
> 
> 
> > FireballDave said:
> ...


We have the digestives at our Commissary, but I haven't bought any recently. I've never seen the ones with chocolate, though. Dave, have you ever made zucchini bread? It's pretty popular in the U.S. - good way to use up the zucchini that grow so large overnight.


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

Thank you, Sarah! That is what I was looking for. I've had those under a different name in the USA. Can't remember the name, but they fit the description.

I love British foods - in fact our local Kroger in Arlington, TX has a most impressive selection of international foods listed by region. The UK is the largest section. We've gotten hooked on Irn Bru a couple of years ago and have to keep a couple of bottles in the house.

Kroger also stocks Lucozade - what is that like?

Love the McVities Digestives. Those are so yummy.

This forum is so fun as we discuss not only knitting, but we also learn about each other. So cool.

Maelinde (Debbie)



Sarahnotts said:


> Jammy dodgers are shortbread rounds filled with raspberry jam, which is very sticky and thick , we have also have some toffee dodgers out now, not tried them yet, but am sure they will be extra yummy.
> The UK seems to have more biscuits than cookies, and we as a rule do not make as many as we purchase, its so easy to put a few packs in the trolly when doing the shop, and at least they last a bit longer, so long as they are hidden from the family/dog!!!!


----------



## Oakley (Mar 22, 2011)

Lucozade is a drink that is usually bought when someone is recovering from being unwell. It was supposed to help you get back your energy. I don't know if the name was a derivative of "Glucose-Aid"?

By the way "Courgettes" in the UK are "Zucchini" in Canada and the US.


----------



## maryinvt (Feb 21, 2011)

Maelinde said:


> Thank you, Sarah! That is what I was looking for. I've had those under a different name in the USA. Can't remember the name, but they fit the description.
> 
> I love British foods - in fact our local Kroger in Arlington, TX has a most impressive selection of international foods listed by region. The UK is the largest section. We've gotten hooked on Irn Bru a couple of years ago and have to keep a couple of bottles in the house.
> 
> ...


Maelinde, at one time Fig Newtons had a raspberry type jam in them. Could this be what you are thinking of.


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

Courgette is the French word for zucchini.

Ellie


----------



## hlynnknits (May 27, 2011)

I took French in high school 40 years ago! I jst can't remember it all! LOL...imagine that!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

aljellie said:


> Courgette is the French word for zucchini.
> 
> Ellie


In the UK we tend to think of them as courgettes. The word 'zucchini' appears on some restaurant menus, but plant seeds and the vegetables themselves are sold as courgettes.


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

Hi, Aussie Rosa--just got your message. I had a cat that would wake me up too. Have a good day (night?) and weekend. Is it summer or winter in Australia? It is summer here.


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

Dave, and all in knittingland, have you ever had guava jelly or guava pastries? If not, if you can find them, they are a delicious treat. They're used all over the Caribbean, 

When I was a child we make extra large batches of biscuits so that we'd have some left for breakfast the next morning. These were home made, hand rolled, buttermilk and baking powder, southern, light as a feather biscuits. We'd fork them apart and toast them in the oven and spread them with butter and guava jelly. There's nothing else like it.

Jamaicans make a large, pie shaped guava pastry which is also very yummy, and the guava filling is bright pink. Cubans make two kinds of guava pastry. Both use puff pastry like filo dough. One is plain guava which is indescribably delicious and the other is guava and cream cheese which is even more delicious.

You can buy guava husks canned and cook them to make the filling. You can also buy guava paste but do not use that for pastries, it's for spreading. If you can find the guavas I can probably get you the recipe if it isn't on the can. Believe me it's worth it. I need to stop reading all the food postings. Way too many good ones always make me hungry.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> aljellie said:
> 
> 
> > Courgette is the French word for zucchini.
> ...


It doesn't seem to me they would add much to jam except bulk, and maybe that is the point.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

mjs said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > aljellie said:
> ...


Bulk and stability are important factors with this jam. Pineapples are members of the bromeliad plant group and contain are a rich source pf _Bromelain_, an enzyme which interferes with the gelling action of most setting agents, as well as having applications as a meat-tenderizer. Whilst the enzyme's action is mediated by the action of heat, it is still problematic.

Courgettes are the perfect solution, if one doesn't grow their own, they are plentiful and cheap and their neutral flavour makes them perfect for combining with other ingredients.

During WWII, growing marrows was encouraged as part of the _Dig for Victory_ campaign. I'm told they really thrived on top of the air-raid shelter in people's back gardens. The Ministry of Food was very good at inventing 101 ways with anything plentiful!

One of my personal favourites is _Marrow and Ginger Jam_ which Lord Woolton &co., heavily promoted. It tastes great, but I do need to be in the mood to stand peeling and coring marrows before cutting them up into neat quarter-inch dice, blanching them, then steeping in stock syrup with a bag of bruised root ginger for 24 hours. The next day comes the fun job of gently reducing it all by one-half and trying to get it to 'sort of gel', it never sets firm. Doing the prep is one of those tasks where my enthusiasm starts to wane after a couple of hours, otherwise I'd make it more often, a good play on the wireless helps!

Dave


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> > FireballDave said:
> ...


Marrow always reminds me of the song that a quick google did not really turn up. I kind of think WWII piece, Let's have a nice cup of tea. The idea was that that made all problems bearable.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> > FireballDave said:
> ...


Dave, is marrow an English word for squash? By the way, have you ever considered writing a food column for a newspaper? You seem to know a lot about foods.

I have a good recipe for you that I'll post when we have the next Tea Party. I'll bet it's one you've never heard of.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

mjs said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > mjs said:
> ...


Guess which song came to my mind yesterday? It was 100 degrees F at 2 PM here in N. VA. We had been out shopping. I asked my husband if he remembered the words to a song from "My Fair Lady." Remember? "Mad dogs and Englishmen go out in the noonday sun."


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

Oops Doris, not "My Fair Lady," Noel Coward I think. I'm sure Dave knows and will set us right. Dave, we need your UK expertise. Thanks.

Ellie


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

aljellie said:


> Oops Doris, not "My Fair Lady," Noel Coward I think. I'm sure Dave knows and will set us right. Dave, we need your UK expertise. Thanks.
> 
> Ellie


Yes you are right,Mad Dogs was written by Noel Coward and first performed in New York on 1 June 1931


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

aljellie said:


> Oops Doris, not "My Fair Lady," Noel Coward I think. I'm sure Dave knows and will set us right. Dave, we need your UK expertise. Thanks.
> 
> Ellie


Noel Coward wrote it, but in my mind's eye I can see Rex Harrison singing it and I thought it was from "My Fair Lady." Yes, Dave will give us the right answer.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

aljellie said:


> Oops Doris, not "My Fair Lady," Noel Coward I think. I'm sure Dave knows and will set us right. Dave, we need your UK expertise. Thanks.
> 
> Ellie


Noeld Coward for _Mad Dogs and Englishmen_.

The marrow is what you get if you leave a courgette to grow to its full size and they are the subject of much competition in village flower shows, also the inuendo-laden song _Oh! What a Beauty!_:






Have fun!

Dave


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> aljellie said:
> 
> 
> > Oops Doris, not "My Fair Lady," Noel Coward I think. I'm sure Dave knows and will set us right. Dave, we need your UK expertise. Thanks.
> ...


But Dave, did Rex Harrison sing it in the musical "My Fair Lady"? I can't seem to get that scene out of my mind.


----------



## gimmewords (May 13, 2011)

aljellie said:


> Oops Doris, not "My Fair Lady," Noel Coward I think. I'm sure Dave knows and will set us right. Dave, we need your UK expertise. Thanks.
> 
> Ellie


Ooooh, one of my favorites some of which follows:

Mad dogs and Englishmen go out in the mid-day sun. The Japanese don't care to. The Chinese wouldn't dare to. The Hindus and Argentines sleep firmly from twelve to one, but Englishmen detest a siesta. In the Philippines, there are lovely screens to protect you from the glare; In the Malay states, they have hats like plates which the Britishers won't wear. At twelve noon, the natives swoon, and no further work is done. But mad dogs and Englishmen go out in the mid-day sun .


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

Dave,
Thanks for the good humor of "Oh What A Beauty." Iwas truly LOL.
Ellie


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

DorisT said:


> aljellie said:
> 
> 
> > Oops Doris, not "My Fair Lady," Noel Coward I think. I'm sure Dave knows and will set us right. Dave, we need your UK expertise. Thanks.
> ...


I think Professor Higgins refers to Eliza as coming from among the _squashed cabbage leaves and bruised marrows of Covent Garden_ but I don't have my copy of Shaw's script to hand since I'm not in my study. Alan Jay Lerner stuck very closely to the original play for most of his adaptation.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

DorisT said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > mjs said:
> ...


I only have pretty basic and very limited general knowledge, nothing worthy of a book, I'm pretty average.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

DorisT said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > aljellie said:
> ...


No, neither in the stage version at the Theatre Royal nor in the 1960s Warner Brothers film, different composer and lyricist.

Dave


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > aljellie said:
> ...


I just googled for the soundtrack of "My Fair Lady" and Mad Dogs and Englishmen was "not" one of the songs in that musical. Now I'm really confused!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

DorisT said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > DorisT said:
> ...


I didn't think it was, I saw both the original Drury Lane stage production and the revival at _The Adelphi_. I avoid using internet search engines for factual information, it's track-record isn't very good.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Good Morning/Good Afternoon/Good Evening,

Just a quick note to say this weekend's tea party has been opened at:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-14234-1.html

Hope to see you for a cuppa!

Dave


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Good Morning, Good Afternoon, Good Evening.
> 
> It's coming up to 11pm in London, so it must be time for coffee in New Zealend, cocktails in New York and Afternoon Tea in California. It's been a lovely sunny day in London with a good breeze and I have a glass of port beside me.
> 
> ...


Dave,

I never knew that stinging nettles were edible. Are you serious? Do they lose their sting when you eat them? I'd be afraid to try as they're so painful to handle. What do they taste like (that I'd be familiar with)?


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

kimmyz said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > Good Morning, Good Afternoon, Good Evening.
> ...


Nettles completely lose their sting in the cooking process and are very healthy. They taste and cook down very much like spinach, very nice. If you wear gloves to pick and wash them, you shouldn't have a problem. Just collect a couple of dock leaves that grow nearby and if you get stung, rubbing dock will cure it.

Dave


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> kimmyz said:
> 
> 
> > FireballDave said:
> ...


Well, I learn something new every day on this great Web site! I'll definitely be trying this. I eat mainly fruits and veggies, and I see many a stinging nettle on the hikes we do each week. I bet they're nutritious too. Thanks for the recipe. My boyfriend loves Mexican.


----------



## grosvenor (Mar 19, 2011)

zucchini/couragettes
Is it too far along to mention these?

If plump enough (but not big enough to be classed as 'marrows', they can be split lengthwise and some of the flesh removed to make space for chicken stuffing.
Be careful not to damage the peel, this will be necessary to hold it all together.
Put on a flat baking tray, with baking paper or a small amount of oil,and bake until ready to eat.

Make the stuffing to our own choice


Grosvenor,Australia


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

grosvenor said:


> zucchini/couragettes
> Is it too far along to mention these?
> 
> If plump enough (but not big enough to be classed as 'marrows', they can be split lengthwise and some of the flesh removed to make space for chicken stuffing.
> ...


That's quite similar to stuffed marrows where we remove the seeds and fill the cavity with cooked minced beef in a rich gravy and top with a mixture of breadcrumbs and grated cheese then bake in the oven. Long been one of my favourites, but I like the idea of a chicken stuffing for large courgettes.

Dave
.


----------



## PauletteB (Mar 10, 2011)

Good morning. These tea parties are turning into a receipt sharing ( a good thing). Shows how much we have to share and another look at how much we have in common.


----------



## maryinvt (Feb 21, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> grosvenor said:
> 
> 
> > zucchini/couragettes
> ...


Now THIS sounds real good to me. I can't have the sweets but this sounds soooooo yummy. Serve with green beans almondine and a tawny port wine or dry white wine depending on the meat used. And use one of those great English biscuits please for after dinner with tea. :thumbup:


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

its all the sprays farmers and city people use to eliminate all inspects. the problem is something always replaces the original creatures and I have heard nightmare stories of killer bees coming in from S. Amer and Mexico plus really nasty spiders that can kill you in one bite. We still have natural raw honey available here but you need to look for it. Trader Joes is a good source.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Very interesting--I heard about dyeing with nettles but not eating them. The farm where I grew up these would grow to be over 6' (about 1.8 meters) tall and really burn if you walk through them. Somehow I just can't see messing with these--stick with spinach.


----------



## grosvenor (Mar 19, 2011)

to Fireball Dave

I'm vegetarian, so recommend ONLY the stuffing not the chicken


Grosvenor


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

grosvenor said:


> I'm vegetarian, so recommend ONLY the stuffing not the chicken
> 
> Grosvenor


I'm omnivorous and will quite happily eat vegetable dishes, I don't have to eat meat at every meal. I'll probably experiment and try it both ways to see which I prefer.

Dave


----------



## Donna A (Mar 7, 2011)

Dear dollycalire,
I am just back home from a week on the western coast of Michigan, so I am just catching up. Yes, this looks like the recipe and I am going to try it first thing Monday. Thank you soo much! Aren't these tea parties fun? I am 7th generation Scot, mother's maiden name Mackay. Thanks again Donna A.


----------



## dragontearsoflove (Apr 3, 2011)

Maelinde: Poster of Key Lime Cheesecake Bars...just tried these, with regular limes, decadent, heavenly, and available for free if you knock on my door in Clare, MI. I don't need to gain back the weight! Thanks, though.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Marrow is Brit English for zucchini, Courgettes is French (in quotes) for marrow or zucchini--sorry I had to google it. but this type squash originates in.....N. Amer. believe it or not. The Spanish were the first to bring squash to the Europe but it was the Italians who first ate them raw (sans the name squash) and therefore named them zucchini. Okay can anyone knit the shape of a marrow???


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> Marrow is Brit English for zucchini, Courgettes is French (in quotes) for marrow or zucchini--sorry I had to google it. but this type squash originates in.....N. Amer. believe it or not. The Spanish were the first to bring squash to the Europe but it was the Italians who first ate them raw (sans the name squash) and therefore named them zucchini. Okay can anyone knit the shape of a marrow???


Because they are different sizes of the same basic plant, in the UK we tend to be very sloppy and ignore specific varieties when talking about them. We call the small ones 'courgettes' and if they are left on the vine to grow to several pounds in weight, we call them 'marrows', even if they are grown from a courgette seed variety. They are genetically related to gourds, aubergine's, capsicums and tomatoes.

I have seen a novelty cushion design in the shape of a marrow, but I'm sorry, I can't remember where.

Dave


----------



## tintin63 (Apr 18, 2011)

How about these?

http://www.misi.co.uk/gifts/71036/buy_unique_gifts.php


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

tintin63 said:


> How about these?
> 
> http://www.misi.co.uk/gifts/71036/buy_unique_gifts.php


Those are delightful.


----------



## hlynnknits (May 27, 2011)

Oh, cute!!!!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Something similar, only the one I'm thinking of was the size of a bolster. Those are fun though!


----------



## Janey (Mar 8, 2011)

Initially confused, was thinking of marrow bones, i.e., osso buco. Have been experimenting lately w eggplant (aubergine). We now have Italian, Chinese & Japanese, in addition to the big purple ones. They are smaller, more tender and asier to prepare. You can leave the skins on, cut em up, toss em with honey and something spicy (cayenne pepper, chili sauce, soy sauce, jalapenos or ancho chilis), and bake em in the oven.


----------



## Slashdog1 (Feb 10, 2011)

Off the subject of squash.. Which is my favorite. Went to the flae market today and scored big (i think). I got 10 pair of circular needles for 2 bucks! Some in the original package. I'm guessing from the 70's based on the pricing and package design. I was so excited!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

dragontearsoflove said:


> checking in late this weekend...had a graduation to go to that got us in incredibly late last night. Garden is in, mostly, and finally! Have to finish the second garden later in the week, but I should have veggies soon! Now, coming to you with soda and getting rotisserie chicken with corn on the cob, cole slaw and a glass of spiced cherry wine. I'll catch up on everyone else's posts shortly.


How appropriate to have the spiced cherry wine - I love visiting MI and love all the things you all find to put your cherries in - best wine, jams, jellies, and breakfast items I've ever had...makes me want to plan another trip to the East of us.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

The honeycomb sounds like the base for homemade peanut brittle - it's cooked sugar, water, corn syrup until it's golden (and at a very high temperature). It's finished up with baking soda and butter before putting the peanuts in it and pouring out onto a large buttered surface so that it can be as thin as possible and then broken into pieces. I make this around the holidays when I can find the raw peanuts....and it's gone within a couple of days. I've been using a microwave recipe for the last couple of years and saves time standing by the stove and doesn't scorch so easy.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> The honeycomb sounds like the base for homemade peanut brittle - it's cooked sugar, water, corn syrup until it's golden (and at a very high temperature). It's finished up with baking soda and butter before putting the peanuts in it and pouring out onto a large buttered surface so that it can be as thin as possible and then broken into pieces. I make this around the holidays when I can find the raw peanuts....and it's gone within a couple of days. I've been using a microwave recipe for the last couple of years and saves time standing by the stove and doesn't scorch so easy.


The microwave is a huge help for this kind of thing. I also use it for custards.


----------



## hlynnknits (May 27, 2011)

Slashdog1 said:


> Off the subject of squash.. Which is my favorite. Went to the flae market today and scored big (i think). I got 10 pair of circular needles for 2 bucks! Some in the original package. I'm guessing from the 70's based on the pricing and package design. I was so excited!


I love it when that sort of thing happens! Good for you!


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Ask4j said:


> Very interesting--I heard about dyeing with nettles but not eating them. The farm where I grew up these would grow to be over 6' (about 1.8 meters) tall and really burn if you walk through them. Somehow I just can't see messing with these--stick with spinach.


Hi everyone. It's finally sunny here after days of rain and clouds. Just chiming in on the nettles. Hope I'm not repeating, but they are not only good but also medicinal. In Germany my doctor told me to drink nettle tea every day for a problem. They use it instead of cranberry juice, which we use in the States for the same thing.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

daralene said:


> Ask4j said:
> 
> 
> > Very interesting--I heard about dyeing with nettles but not eating them. The farm where I grew up these would grow to be over 6' (about 1.8 meters) tall and really burn if you walk through them. Somehow I just can't see messing with these--stick with spinach.
> ...


Nettles are very good for you, full of minerals, I think they taste better than spinach too.

And they're free food!

Dave


----------



## AliceR83 (Nov 5, 2019)

[No message]


----------

